# ATHENS & PIRAEUS | Projects & Construction



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

*ATHENS*



> City center overhaul soon to start
> First phase, which will see a new square created in central Athens, is due to begin in two weeks
> A plan to revamp the center of Athens, where crime and squalor have become rife over the last few years, by creating new public spaces and overhauling some of the existing ones will begin in about two weeks, Kathimerini learned yesterday.
> 
> ...


Basicly Athens City Center is going to be overhauled. This huge investment should become even more interesting as details emerge.



systema magicum said:


> HELLENIC COSMOS
> 
> γενική άποψη του συμπλέγματος όπως θα είναι στην τελική του μορφή
> 
> ...


Currently under construction

Site: http://www.pireos254.gr/
http://www.fhw.gr/cosmos/future/en/index.html


*PIRAEUS*



> China 'set to invest billions in debt-stricken Greece'
> China could sign a billion-euro investment deal with Greece on Tuesday, as the European nation battles to reduce its huge deficit.
> 
> Published: 10:26AM BST 15 Jun 2010
> ...


The article is a bit old. This deal is already done, some investments include museums, monorail across Piraeus, refurbishments/constructions of buildings, expansion of port. Most will be ready by 2014.

--------------

Topic will be updated with more investments. Soon, hopefully with the help of fellow Greeks.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

This project is amazing. I can't wait to see it finished. I love it


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey, this is under construction


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

Great design.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeh, imagine what the builders thought when they saw the construction plans xD


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

amazing project


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*KLAB architecture completes new pharmacy in Athens*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19700


----------



## bladerunner5 (Apr 9, 2012)

I know it's been awhile, but is there any news on the Hellenic Cosmos? I was so excited about this project... It looked fantastic!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Projects


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Big dreams and angry protests swirl at abandoned Athens airport*

ATHENS, June 26 (Reuters) - After languishing for over a decade as a wasteland of crumbling terminals and rusting airplanes, Athens' sprawling former airport complex is set for resurrection as a glitzy coastal resort.

The 7-billion-euro plan to develop Hellenikon - a complex three times the size of Monaco - is one of Europe's most ambitious real estate projects and stands to be a major boost for a nation limping back to growth after nearly going bankrupt.

To those with long memories, the site conjures up its 1960s jet-set heyday when shipping magnate Aristotle Onassis ran Olympic Airlines in lavish style and his partner at the time, opera diva Maria Callas, added a dash of glamour and gossip.

But those days are long gone and the project faces criticism now from the main leftist opposition and locals, both of whom fear the luxury development could turn into a concrete jungle out of reach for ordinary Greeks.

Efforts by successive governments in recent years to turn the 620-hectare (1,520 acre) plot into a profitable venture have all fallen through, including plans in 2011 to build a financial district similar to London's Canary Wharf with Qatari backing. The Gulf state pulled out of the project last year.

Lamda Development, controlled by Greece's powerful Latsis family and leading a consortium of Chinese and Abu-Dhabi based companies, however, has big dreams for the area since signing a 915 million euro deal for a 99-year lease in March.

AMBITIOUS PLANS

The Lamda group hopes to turn Hellenikon into a prime seaside resort with hotels, a kilometer-long beach, a marina and a park bigger than London's Hyde Park.

"The airport closed on March 30, 2001. Thirteen years of complete abandonment have gone by since," Lamda CEO Odysseas Athanassiou told a news conference this week where he outlined plans to turn the site into an "international destination".

"(Athens) will become the first European capital to, essentially, have a resort within the city," he said.

For about six decades, Hellenikon was Athens's only airport. Built in 1938, it was used by the Luftwaffe during the wartime German occupation and later by the United States Air Force. One of its terminals was designed by Eero Saarinen, one of the pioneers of the "neo-futurist" style of the 1960s.

But the years took their toll and Athens decided to shut the run-down facility in 2001 to make way for a newer, more modern airport before the city hosted the 2004 Olympic Games.

These days the airport appears frozen in time, its once-busy terminals now littered with old boarding passes, debris from a collapsed roof and garbage. Announcement boards, somewhat eerily, still proclaim flights now long flown and forgotten.

An old Boeing 747-200 sits rusting among stray dogs and overgrown weeds off the runway.

Lamda, backed by China's Fosun and an Abu Dhabi-based company, says it will invest more than 7 billion euros in the project, which will take some 15 to 20 years to complete once construction begins in 2016 after all legal permits are secured.

LINK TO ASSET SALES

The deal to develop the area was crucial for Greece to meet targets set by European Union and International Monetary Fund lenders for its asset sale program.

Despite the promise of jobs and investment flowing into the economy, opposition to the plan remains high in Greece, which is just beginning to emerge from a six-year recession. Athens first launched the Hellenikon tender in 2011 but over two years were spent on settling planning issues and removing legal hurdles.

"Hellenikon is not for sale" said banners held by protesters outside the luxury hotel where Lamda outlined plans this week.

Greece's anti-bailout opposition Syriza party, which wants to turn the plot into a free-for-all park, has repeatedly accused the country's privatisations agency of an "unprecedented clearance sale" of state assets against the public interest.

"It's another link in the chain of scandalous public assets sale," Syriza lawmaker Nadia Valavani said.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://nikosdan.gr/angemar/

The building of the Anangel Maritime Headquarters designed by SPARCH Architects is almost completed and we have some interesting images alongside with a video showing the new building that is located nearby the SNF Cultural Center.

*Agemar Headquarters*
http://sakellaridou.sparch.gr/en/projects-7/agemar-headquarters-620

Anangel Maritime Group of Companies HQ / Athens, Greece
2017
Architect: Rena Sakellaridou
First Prize, Invited Architectural Competition
LEED Certification (gold or platinum)
Under Construction
Agemar Maritime Headquarters




> Designing for a major Maritime Croup of Companies the first ideas were about a trip in the sea. A trip in the sea involves a horizon and a direction. Horizontality and directionality were joined together in the fluid geometry of the mass that generated the flexible non-finite form. The building looks as if, suspended on a base, flows in the sea. Corporate image and the opening to the seafront became driving forces for the design.
> 
> The Program: Offices, executive floor, company museum, library, restaurant, amphitheater, engine and bridge simulators, gym, parking for 300 cars. Ground-floor and six floors, roof garden, 4 underground levels.


video:





images:
http://nikosdan.gr/angemar/
recent images of the building that were posted at the Hellenic Agora.


KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Ιανουάριος
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Νοέμβριος
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

A new 5 star hotel designed by Elastic Architects is being constructed at the area of the Acropolis Museum.
http://www.elasticarchitects.com/
Some renderings:



























http://www.elasticarchitects.com/coming-soon-1/2016/7/12/cocomat-hotel-acropolis

Constuction update:


christos-greece said:


> Περί του νέου υπό κατασκευή 10όφορου ξενοδοχείου coco-mat (BC hotel Athens)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The recently completed 'Inside - Out' building by Nikos Ktenas Architects.
https://www.archisearch.gr/architecture/ktenas-inside-out/


> The building, designed by Nikos Ktenàs Architecture, through its structure, deals with the reinvention of the typology of the ‘polykatoia’ – block of flats, where the unoccupied space of the lot, is proposed as an open air central entry hall, as well as a transitional space between the city and the living quarters.











*Facts & Credits:*
Architectural Design / Supervision: Nikos Ktenàs_Nikos Ktenàs Architecture
Supervision of Construction and Project Implementation:Nikos Ktenàs_Nikos Ktenàs Architecture http://www.nikosktenas.com/
Interior Design: AVW Architecture_Katerina Vassilakou¬
Structural Design: Cubus Hellas Ltd- Antonis Kanellopoulos
Mechanical Study: LDK Consultants-Dimitris Kirimlidis
Lighting Consultants: Simple Lights
Photography: Mariana Bisti


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The legendary Astir Palace located at the seaside area of Vouliagmeni in Athens is currenlty under an extensive renovation in order to open this summer as the first Four Seasons hotel in Greece.

https://press.fourseasons.com/news-releases/2017/new-four-seasons-in-athens/


> Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts, the world’s leading luxury hospitality company, and Astir Palace Vouliagmeni S.A., the Greek hospitality market leader, have announced plans to bring the first Four Seasons hotel to Greece on the Astir Palace peninsula. Following extensive upgrades to the existing hotel, the new hotel will debut as Four Seasons Astir Palace Hotel Athens in mid-2018.
> 
> *Conveniently located 25 kilometres (16 miles) south of Athens and 24 kilometres (15 miles) from the Athens airport in the area of Vouliagmeni along a pristine shoreline of the Aegean coast, the new Hotel will bring Four Seasons signature service to Greece for the first time. The iconic Astir Palace has long been favoured by elite international and Greek clientele. In addition to the Hotel, the peninsula, stretched across 30 hectares (75 acres) of pine-dotted and scenic landscaped gardens, also comprises upscale retail and dining options, including Matsuhisa Athens by Nobu; Astir Beach, a unique seaside concept; Astir Marina; and high-end seafront residences.
> 
> Our redevelopment plan includes the Hotel’s complete renovation, a significant upgrade of Astir Marina, the advancement of Astir Beach, the development of up to 13 high-end residences, and the creation of Peninsula Park.”*







































https://www.fourseasons.com/athens/

A drone video of the beautiful pine-clad peninsula where the hotel complex is located.






A very interesting article for the legendary hotel that initially opened at 1958 and throughout its history hosted important personalities such as Frank Sinatra, Rudolf Nureyev, Richard Nixon, Mikhail Gorbachev, Francois Mitterrand, Helmut Schmidt, Nelson Mandela, Jimmy Carter, Ari Onassis, Jackie Kennedy, Paloma Picasso, Princess Soraya of Iran, John Wayne, Telly Savalas, Sean Connery, Anthony Quinn, Ronaldinho, Lady Gaga and, most recently, Barack Obama.
Astir Palace: The end of an era
http://www.ekathimerini.com/216896/article/ekathimerini/life/astir-palace-the-end-of-an-era


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Marriott International, Inc., the world’s largest hotel company announced two new hotels in Athens, Greece. The Athens Marriott Hotel is scheduled to open at 2018 after the renovation of the building that used to be the 'Metropolitan Hotel'. The hotel is located on the busy artery Syngrou Avenue, opposite the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, a cultural complex designed by Italian architect Renzo Piano that houses the National Library of Greece and the National Opera.










Meanwhile at the center of the city, just few meters from the famous 19th century architectural gem, the Athens Academy, Marriott will open the first Autograph Collection hotel of the Greek capital and the third in Greece.
Academia of Athens Hotel, Marriott Autograph Collection will be located at the posh and trendy Kolonaki distict after the conversion of an ealry 70's office building to a hotel designed by the Greek firm MTA Architects.
https://www.mtarchitects.gr/
*Some renders of the Academia of Athens hotel.*




























https://www.mtarchitects.gr/copy-of-hotels-thassos


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Armonia Residences is recently completed luxury apartment building at the southern coastal suburb of Vouliagmeni in Athens. British architect John Pawson created an elegant and sophisticated residential complex in collaboaration with ISV Architects, a Greek well known firm.

*Official site:* http://armoniaresidences.com/
http://www.johnpawson.com/works/armonia-apartments


> Armonia Apartments
> 
> Athens, Greece
> 2011 – 2017
> ...


Project Team
Allan Bell, Eleni Koryzi, Liliana Leal Albert, Rosanna May,
Kim Schuermann

*Images:*





































http://www.isv.gr/en/content/apartm...rchitect-john-pawson-executive-architects-isv

*video:*
https://vimeo.com/252313204


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*
Athens US Embassy building renovation begins*
http://www.ekathimerini.com/227119/.../athens-us-embassy-building-renovation-begins


> The project of renovating the building of the US Embassy in Athens, on Vassilissis Sofias Avenue, is underway, the embassy announced on Tuesday.The US administration has contracted US-based Caddell Construction company to renovate and rehabilitate the historic “Chancery” building, designed by Walter Gropius, and inaugurated on July 4, 1961.
> This large scale project is expected to take approximately five years. During construction, the park area along Gelonos Street will be closed to the public, the embassy announced.
> The US Embassy has pledged to return the area to its neighbors in excellent condition.
























Ann Beha Architects has been selected to rehabilitate the U.S. Embassy in Athens’ chancery facility and campus. The mid-century facility, a protected architectural landmark, was originally designed by the famed Bauhaus architect Walter Gropius with the consulting architect Pericles A. Sakellarios.

*more for the project:*
http://annbeha.com/u-s-department-of-state-embassy-of-the-united-states-athens


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The recent approval of the Hellinicon Project by the Greek Council of State leads to the commencement of this landmark development in Athens with no further obstacles.










Let's see some key facts of the project:

*Master Planner:*

Foster + Partners Limited

*Landscape Architect:*

Charles Anderson Landscape Architecture Ltd-Werk

*Technical Consultant:*

Arup

*Local Architect:*

A. Tombazis Architects and Associate Architects S.A.

*For more info:* https://thehellinikon.com/the-vision/meet-the-team/










*An iconic destination
full of landmarks*
https://thehellinikon.com/the-vision/an-iconic-destination/


> One such notable landmark will be the Metropolitan Park Multifunction Center and Observation Tower. With its compelling design, the Center will become one of Athens’ most impressive and iconic attractions. The structure will offer breathtaking views of the entire region, and function as a multi-purpose space that could accommodate a multitude of large scale events, such as concerts, conventions studio spaces and sporting events.
> 
> In addition, a group of high-rise buildings including the Marina Residential Tower, the Promenade Residential Tower, the Hotel by the Mall and the Office Tower will serve as new iconic architectural landmarks for the City, further enhancing the new urban landscape.
> 
> ...


*
Aquarium:*


> Τhe Aquarium, home to a variety of marine species
> will be located at the end of the new beach,
> where the Metropolitan Park meets the sea.
> A world-class attraction, the Aquarium will complement the existing Ocean Centre of Research & Technology.
> Completion within the first 5 years.












* The Metropolitan Park:*

*Landscape Architect:*
http://werk.us/hellinikon.html












> The Metropolitan Park, covering an area of 2,000,000 sqm, will extend all the way from the coastal front to Vouliagmenis Ave., connecting the municipalities of Alimos, Glyfada and Argyroupouli/Hellinikon with the waterfront, providing adjacent residents easy park access.
> 
> The design of the park focusses on highlighting the history of the former Hellinikon Airport and site while creating a vibrant green space. Buildings of historical and emotional significance, such as the Saarinen building and the former eastern airport hangars, will be restored and transformed into buildings of cultural interest (exhibition center & museums).
> 
> A major Promenade, 2.5 km in length, will stretch up from the waterfront to the hilltops overlooking the entire area, linking the Metropolitan Park with the coastal front, the beach and the marina. The cape of Agios Kosmas, with its splendid church, will be one of the highlights along a pedestrian and cycling path connecting the Park to Vouliagmenis Avenue.


*Images of the future Metropolitan Park.*























































The development that is located at the former airport of Athen also includes the construction of six 200-meter-tall buildings, according to the Integrated Development Plan that was approved last month.

According to the developers the six towers will include the metropolitan park arena observation tower, the marina residential tower, the office tower, the hotel tower, the integrated resort tower and the promenade residential tower – all of which are set to serve as landmarks of the area thanks to their unique design.



















View of the Vouliagmeni avenue with the hotel tower and the office tower. The renderings come from the master plan and they do not depict the final architectural design.









*Video Presentation:*








> *The tall buildings of Hellinikon*
> Essentially, the landmark buildings will create a new skyline for Athens, rendering it a City that, apart from its glorious past, is characterised by modern dynamics, ”vibrates” with vitality and produces new architectural, aesthetic and above all contemporary socio-cultural standards. Standards that, as evidenced in other cases, indicate a society that does not stick to its past, but can, instead, daringly combine the past and the future. Naturally, the inclusion and development of the buildings is guided by absolute respect for the landscape, as well as the area’s cultural heritage.
> 
> The tall buildings constitute an important element of the Hellinikon urban development project. Specifically, the Integrated Development Plan for the Hellinikon – Agios Kosmas (SOA) Metropolitan Hub specifies the construction of 6 tall buildings (less than 200m high), as well as a zone of buildings on the perimeter of the Metropolitan Park , which at some points may reach the height of 70 m.
> ...


https://thehellinikon.com/en/


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you, please keep posting


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*COSMOTE TV NEW HQ & STUDIOS*
*Under Construction:
Unique Office HQ & TV Studios*










*Design:*
Natassa Lianou+Ermis Chalvatzis
Project Team: 
Structural Engineering:
MEP: LDK Consultants 
Acoustics: ARUP Acoustics 
Area: 6,100 sqm
Location: Kifissia, Athens, GR
*Year: Due for completion 2018*

Assignment/Investor: OTE Estate S.A. 

Construction budget: €6.050.000 

http://www.lc-a.uk/projects/#/cosmote-tv-new-hq-studios/












> Conversion of an existing phone directory printing facility to the new COSMOTE TV studios and offices. The design for the new uses, include 3 TV studios, technical areas, office spaces, meeting rooms, an interior open bridge area, a cafeteria and secondary areas. The design and construction of the project aim to minimize the environmental impact following the principles of sustainable development, which is accomplished by succeeding the strict requirements of LEED certification. The innovative lightweight façade will transform the building into a landmark. The construction works include demolitions, excavations, repairs, interior remodelling, renovations, changes to the façade and energy efficiency measures.


http://www.dimand.gr/otetv.html

http://www.lc-a.uk/


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice city and projects!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*MICROMEGA ARCHITECTS WIN 1ST PRIZE FOR THE NEW HEADQUARTERS OF THE PUBLIC POWER CORPORATION COMPETITION
*
https://www.micromega.gr/news/2018/1/30/1st-prize-at-public-power-corporation-competition

Μicromega Architects awarded the 1st prize in the recent competition for the Design of the Main Office Building for the Public Power Corporation of Greece.
Renderings of the awarded proposal.










source:https://www.archisearch.gr/architec...ompetition-for-the-headquarters-of-the-p-p-c/




























https://www.micromega.gr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Theseus Rehabilitation Center in Athens by Betaplan Architects.*

http://betaplan.gr/mobile/en/projects/3

http://www.theseusrehab.gr/en/premises/




















> The new Recovery and Rehabilitation Center of “Theseus” is located in Syggrou Avenue, one of the most significant thoroughfares of Athens. The project designed by architectural practice BETAPLAN concerns the complete refurbishment of an existing building and the development of a new multi-storey extension for the accommodation of the provided health care services. These include among others Physiotherapy, Hydrotherapy, Doctors’ Surgeries, Examination Rooms and Treatment Units with a 58-bed capacity for staying and daily patients who require physical rehabilitation or suffer from disorders of the muscular, nervous, circulatory, skeletal and respiratory systems












*
Detailed views of the colorful facade.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* New LEROY MERLIN store, at Vas. Sofias Avenue - Under Construction.
*












> New LEROY MERLIN store, construction at three levels (A’ Underground floor-Ground Floor and A’ Floor) of an existing building with 6 underground and 7 floors- reinforcement at all underground floors.


http://www.redex.gr/portfolio/leroy-merlin-2/

*More images from the Hellenic Agora.
*


KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> http://www.redex.gr/portfolio/leroy-merlin-2/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Onassis Cultural Centre Office Building*





































*Onassis Cultural Centre Office Building by Divercity Architects*


*Awards*

Architectural competition upon invitation / Onassis Cultural Centre Office Building, 1st prize

*Under Construction.*


> The Onassis Cultural Centre Office Building is the creative engine that feeds the cultural life of the city of Athens and the building provides an opportunity to opt for a strategy of transparency, where the function of the building is communicated to the city rather than concealed.
> 
> The strict geometry and tectonic structure of the existing building is juxtaposed with a more organic element, referencing a forest as a source of life that enhances the building’s inhabitation and enables ideas to flourish. The facade is stripped to its basic elements, slabs and posts, before ‘bamboo’ poles are carefully choreographed to provide moments of shelter or privacy when and where needed, while providing a dynamic yet sustainable and natural approach. The growth patterns of the plants will eventually allow the building to evolve and acquire a sense of patina over time, hinting at the wealth of ideas, expanding within. The bamboo poles, in conjunction with carefully cut voids in the slabs, will increase visual connectivity between people working on different floors, bringing a sense of unity to colleagues throughout the building.


http://www.divercityarchitects.com/project/onassis-cultural-center-office-building/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Green Plaza*
Redevelopment of existing office and retail complex in Athens.










Architects: Maria Kokkinou, Andreas Kourkoulas http://www.kokkinoukourkoulas.com/green-plaza-office-facade/

Project Architect: Tassos Ringas
Associates: Nicholas Paplomatas, Marianna Lizardou
MEP Engineer: ΤΕΑΜ Μ-Η Consultants Engineers S.A.
Structural Engineer: YPSILON LTD
Lighting Consultant: Petros Kaisaris – L4A
Landscape Architect: Helli Pangalou & Associates
Outdoor Space: Efi Lymperopoulou & Associates
Facade Louvers: GLASSCON GmbH
Construction: ACHILLEUS TECHNIKI S.A.
Leed Study: DCarbon
Developer: Grivalia Properties



















> Our intervention on the specific asset targeted its energy efficiency upgrade and the establishment of a unified, powerful identity and character. We have installed external aluminum shading (blinds) that move vertically and horizontally, following the intense building grid, in order to form a chessboard façade. The shading protects the buildings with regard to energy wastage, as their inclination adjusts to the movement of the sun, thus discouraging sun light from entering the office spaces.
> ΜΑRΙΑ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟU
> Αrchitect



http://www.greenplaza.gr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*B&E GOULANDRIS FOUNDATION*
Museum of Modern Art - Athens - Under Construction.
Architect: I.A Vikelas S.A

Location: Pagkrati, Athens, Greece


















General view of the under construction museum. 










http://www.greece-is.com/picasso-pangrati-goulandris-art-museum-takes-shape/



> “You see those four big nails on the wall? The next time you come there will be an El Greco hanging there! It will look like it’s floating in the space. And next to it will be a Bonnard, a Monet, a Picasso, a Kandinsky, a Klee, a Braque, a Bacon, a…”
> 
> I turn and look at Kyriakos Koutsomallis, feeling truly moved. We are standing with the general secretary of the Basil and Elise Goulandris Foundation on the first floor of the under-construction building on Eratosthenous Street in a space that will be named “Hall of the Masterpieces”.
> 
> The construction elevator has broken down so we walk up, watching the builders unload the wooden shelves of the library, and pass the floors that will be the new home of works by Warhol, Pollock, Matisse, Cezanne, Parthenis, Moralis, Tsetsis, and other modern Greek painters. We reach the offices which enjoy stunning views of the Acropolis, Lycabettus Hill and the National Garden.


View of the permanent collection galleries.









Detailed view of the facade.










The amphitheater of the museum.












> The Museum will cover a total surface area of 7,250 sq. m. and will expand over 11 floors, five of which will be underground. The Museum’s exhibition spaces will include five floors in total, four above ground-floor level with a surface area of 1,124 sq. m. which will house the Foundation’s permanent collection, and one at the underground level, with a surface area of 530 sq. m. which will host temporary exhibitions of distinguished modern and contemporary Greek and foreign artists. On the ground floor, there will be a Museum shop which will carry the Foundation’s publications as well as other books and gift items.


https://alustet.com/portfolio-items/goulandris-foundation/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Touristic Development of Luxury Suites in Kavouri by POTIROPOULOS+PARTNERS*
http://www.potiropoulos.gr/PROJECTS/Selected-Projects/project55.htm


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*COSMOTE TV NEW HQ & STUDIOS Construction Update:*


systema magicum said:


> *COSMOTE TV NEW HQ & STUDIOS*
> *Under Construction:
> Unique Office HQ & TV Studios*
> 
> ...


Recent photos as posted at the Hellenice Agora.



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Cosmote TV: Νέο κτίριο
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Thanopoulos Supermarket Kifisia- Athens / Klab architecture*

http://www.klabarchitects.com/showcase/supermarket-design, athens-architects, greek-architects, /











Architects: Klab architecture
Location: Kifisia, Athens, Greece
Architect in Charge: Konstantinos Labrinopoulos
Project architect: Veronika Vasileiou
Project management: Future Constructions
Area: 1600.0 m2
Project Year: 2017
Photographs: Mariana Bisti












> The supermarket building existed in 3 floors before the refurbishment and looked old and neglected. The store has been altered through the years with additions of extra spaces that transform the interior to almost a labyrinth with very difficult navigation through the shelves and circulation between the floors. The exterior was also outdated. The quality of the products had nothing to do with the quality of the space.
> 
> The main idea was to change the notion of the supermarket as it exists today in Greece -indifferent big boxes with long alleys of products. Our research started from recently designed supermarkets and continued to the open food markets. For us, the supermarket had to be resolved as an interpretation of an urban market place where you go to different shops to find different goods and interfere with other people. Some of the designs as the galvanized stroll were used to show the aesthetics of farmers market, some like the marble counter, the old fish markets in the islands and the age treated wooden shelves, the old bakeries on a mountain village. All these refer to familiar memories that were treated and interpreted in a new modern context. The supermarket was designed as our town, our village while we have been out to buy bread, fish, meat, vegetable, fruits, etc.
> 
> Following the refurbishment, the super market extends to 1500m2 and was limited to two floors occupying a larger area than it did before on three floors. This was mainly accomplished by managing the area surfaces in a much more effective manner. The storage areas, which in the past occupied the majority of the space of the basement, were moved to the 1st and 2nd floors, setting the basement space free for use for the supermarket. Communication between the two floors was altered with the addition of yet another large elevator, since new staircases for servicing and facilitating the customers were designed and constructed. The rearrangement and restructuring of all shelves which was designed based on the needs and habits of the customers, created an easier circulation flow within the store.



















https://www.archdaily.com/892034/thanopoulos-supermarket-kifisia-athens-klab-architecture


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Some beautiful projects there proposed for athens


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*COSMOTE e-value building, Central Athens. LEED Gold Certification.

Architects: Antonas Office in collaboration with A66.*










http://www.aristideantonas.com/



> Reconstruction of a 10.855 sq.m. office complex within a 2.856,52 sq.m plot, consisting of four buildings, built in several phases from 1959 to 1975, in order to create a new creative working environment. The construction of a metallic shading system on the elevations, new structural openings and local demolition & reconstruction of the existing concrete slabs, structural reinforcements of the basement structural construction, addition of an external elevator to one of the buildings, new constructions and landscape formation of the building internal uncovered area, plus the full reconstruction of all the internal areas, new floor-wall-ceiling finishes-etc are some of the works to be executed.


http://www.dimand.gr/Kerameikos.html












> The international LEED certification (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) for environmental and sustainable buildings from the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC) was awarded to OTE Estate's property in Kerameikos area. It is one of the just seven buildings in Greece with Gold level LEED certification.
> 
> OTE Estate's building, with a total area of 10,850m2, located in the historical center of Athens, houses part of OTE Group's Call Center services. The entire renovation was undertaken, designed and implemented by OTE Estate. The aim was the construction of an environmentally sustainable building model, capable of offering an ideal workplace for the employees.
> 
> ...


https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/en/cor...τα-επτα-στην-ελλαδα-με-χρυση-πιστοποιηση-leed


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/920774/gallery/periodiko-k/stigmes/to-neo--proswpo-toy-aerodromioy










Ιnterior view of the recently renovated areas at the Athens International Airport by *Bobotis+Bobotis Architects*. http://bobotisarchitects.com/

*Athens’ International Airport first major facelift completed *





























http://www.ypodomes.com/index.php/s...tional-airport-first-major-facelift-completed


> The biggest facelift in the 16 years of AIA’s operation was completed just a few days ago. Costing 35mn euros, interior refurbishments both in Intra Schengen and Extra Schengen zones transformed the airport terminal for the better.
> 
> A new philosophy was introduced with regard to its interior design, with larger spaces, futuristic lighting and revamped passengers’ lobbies in a dominating, white colour, inspiring harmony combined with a touch of elegant contemporary elements.
> 
> ...


http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/146763
































































http://bobotisarchitects.com/?portfolio=athens-international-airport


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

systema magicum said:


> *Onassis Cultural Centre Office Building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so pretty..and has such a mediterranean vernacular vibe. It would be so nice if most apartment blocks in greece had such a simple and effective look. It looks pretty cheap to construct too !


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Actually the architects of the project take an existing residential building from the late 70's and transform it to an office space for the nearby Onassis Cultural Center by keeping the core of the initial design such as the balconies and creating this vertical garden to ephasize on a transparent, frienldy and modern working place. Here we have a very interesting rendering with both the new office building by Divercity Architects and the Onassis Cultural Center designed by Architecture Studio based on Paris that won the 2002 international competition for the building that was completed at 2010. Divercity Architects recently redesigned the lobby of the the Cultural Center too, more images and info here:http://www.divercityarchitects.com/project-category/cultural/










The Onassis Cultural Center is a very important cultural hub for the city of Athens and one of the most interesting samples of contemporary architecture at the Greek capital. http://www.sgt.gr/eng/SPG1/

http://www.architecture-studio.fr/en/projects/atn2/onassis_cultural_centre.html





















https://architecture-tour.com/world/greece/onassis-cultural-center/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Academy Gardens Shopping Mall, Athens, Greece.*

http://studio75.gr/academy-gardens-emporiko-kentro-athina/



> A mall budgeted at 350 million euros to be erected in the inner-city neighborhood of Akadimia Platonos, southwestern Athens, received the go-ahead on Tuesday, after Environment Minister Giorgos Stathakis approved the agreement and inked a deal with BlackRock subsidiary Atrume SA for the construction of Academy Gardens.
> 
> The mall, to include shops, restaurants, cinemas and a 1,750-space parking area, will be erected on 22,550m2 of land formerly housing a textile factory. According to the ministry, the project will kickstart the urban regeneration of the area while creating 2,000 jobs in the construction phase and 1,600 positions once completed.


https://news.gtp.gr/2018/01/11/athens-academy-gardens-mall-gets-green-light/



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> http://studio75.gr/academy-gardens-emporiko-kentro-athina/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Opening for the new Wyndham Grand Athens Residence just opposite of the Wyndham Grand Athens at the center of the historic city. A hotel opening is also scheduled for May where Athens Marriott Hotel will welcome the first customers of a 5 stars hotel that faces the SNF Cultural Center.
*



























http://www.wyndhamresidences.com/

https://www.facebook.com/wyndham.grand.athens.residence


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The new concert hall “Aris Garoufalis” at the Athens Conservatoire.*

*Athens Conservatoire: * https://www.athensconservatoire.gr/



















images source: http://l4a.gr/work/hall-at-the-athens-conservatoire/

Architects: *Atelier66 & Tense Architecture 
Network* http://www.tensearchitecture.net/
http://www.a66architects.com/
Acoustical Consultant: *Gottfried Schubert*
Construction: *Stepsis ATE*
Photos: *Tense Architecture Network*









*
An architectural refresh of the Athens Conservatoire hits all the right notes*

https://www.wallpaper.com/architecture/athens-conservatoire-tense-architecture-network-atelier66



> Designed in 1959 and built in the 1970s, the iconic modernist piece is raised on pillars, which create a beautiful grid externally, and hosts ample space for study and performance within - yet unfortunately whole areas of the building were never fully completed, and the building remained unfinished for some 40 years, due to lack of funding.
> 
> Enter atelier66, founded by Dimitris and Suzanna Antonakakis, and tense architecture network – led by Tilemachos Andrianopoulos . The team has been working on an extensive study of the building’s upper level and its Aris Garoufalis Hall, after securing the much needed funds by the foundation Friends of Aliki Vatikioti for Music and the Arts. Their labour of love is finally ready to open its doors to the public today.
> 
> The architects stress that the project revolves around the preservation of the original design's spirit, working with the historical plans to restore, complete and enhance Despotopoulos’ architectural intention. ‘The Hall suffered by wear and tear, and a series of random, dull alterations. Its inherent splendour remained nevertheless latent. Execution drawings of the side walls were identified in Despo’s archives and revealed a brilliant composition of acoustic panels that was never realised. Adjustments were necessary but our effort was not to betray the spirit and the modernist supremacy of the work,’ says Andrianopoulos.


The new concert hall is part of a general plan in order to renovate the historical modernist building, upgrade the exidting facilites and complete the underground section under the TPA & Associates design. 
http://www.tpa.gr/activities/view/17/136?lang=en

Some renderings of the proposed intervention at the building:









The main concert hall at the undeground and unfinished section of the building.









Exterior view of the planned restaurant facing the garden.









View of the entrance lobby with the restaurant - cafe at the back.









The planned waterfalls at the garden with a view of the Athens Conservatory well known facade.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

B&E GOULANDRIS FOUNDATION
*Museum of Modern Art* - Athens - Under Construction.
Architect: I.A Vikelas S.A

Location: Pagkrati, Athens, Greece.

Some pictures I took last week with my mobile phone at the construction site of the building that will host one of the most important private art collections in the world and scheduled to open at the end of 2018.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Two new COCO–MAT hotels designed by Elastic Architects are under construction this period in Athens, one located at the Acropolis district and one at Kolonaki.
Both projects have a distinctive design but the second one in Kolonaki draws inspiration from the first COCO–MAT Hotel Athens they designed a few years ago at the same area.
Lets see some photos of the existing hotel and some renderings from the current projects.

Cocomat Hotel Athens / Elastic Architects
http://www.elasticarchitects.com/





































https://www.archisearch.gr/architec...2016-cocomat-hotel-athens-elastic-architects/

The new under construction hotel in Kolonaki district.










https://etravelnews.gr/anoigei-tria-xenodoheia-omilos-eumorfidi-sto-kentro-tis-athinas/

The new hotel at the Acropolis district.



























http://www.elasticarchitects.com/coming-soon-1/2016/7/12/cocomat-hotel-acropolis


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

The quality of the new buildings looks good, but how about the city infrastructure? The sidewalks and the roads look in a terrible condition. Is the municipality doing something to change this?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Architecture lover said:


> Love The Foundry Hotel few posts above. My friends will be heading to Athens for New Year's Eve, and later will stick around the area where the old Epidurus Amphitheater sits, visiting landmarks for a few days afterwards, can't wait to hear their stories once they're back!


Well they definetely have to visit the SNF Cultural Center that this Saturday celebrated the commencment of the Christmas period with the participation of more than 15.000 visitors. Interactive luminous installations at the Stavros Niarchos Park, ice rink at the Canal, 3 tall Christmas trees at the Agora and another 80 decorated trees, put together a spectacular Christmas setting.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

^ Where's the love button when I need one, I shall notify them, 
they've already been asking me about places they should go, they heavily dislike the idea of going to a place and missing something they should've seen. 
When they went to Venice they haven't been to the opera, and had no idea the city holds such a massive venue.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

ARCHITECTURAL AWARDS • DECORATIVE AWARDS

*Agemar Headquarters,Athens, Greece
Best Exterior Lighting Scheme – High Budget*




katsiki said:


> ARCHITECTURAL AWARDS • DECORATIVE AWARDS
> 
> *Agemar Headquarters, Greece
> Best Exterior Lighting Scheme – High Budget*
> ...





> They called it the most impressive building of 2018 in Athens, but for Eleftheria Deko Lighting Design, the process of designing the lighting was an impressive journey. As the shape of the building represents a ship, honouring the new home headquarters of the Anangel Maritime Group, it was very challenging for the designers creatively.Taking into consideration that it is a building of 30,000sqm, all rounded in shape with only a few squared areas, the challenge for both the indoor and outdoor lighting was great.
> 
> The headquarters consist of two buildings that are connected with bridges, and the one of them is covered with a vertical garden.n the front and by the public road, there are two major water features that Eleftheria Deko Lighting Design left unlit intentionally, so that they act as mirrors to reflect the building, recalling the reflection of a ship in the calm harbour’s water. The landscape lighting is discreet and minimal, so the eye-catching subject remains the building.The light fixtures are unseen from the street/ground level. From the neighbouring buildings and from a higher view, the look at night reminds that of a lit ship.The building is awarded with the LEED Platinum certification. Façade lighting had to comply with the requirements for LEED but at the same time had to be impressive as well as discrete.


https://darcawards.com/architectura...n4aKIGtGQh9cEgTnoDqlk4o8ceDNfFbkWbQSuhEpVy5xg


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The light installations at the SNF Cultural Center in Athens have already been the talk of the town. Do not miss them if you visit Athens during this period!! I have been already there twice! An amazing experience!
*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The new luxury hotel in the center of Athens is close to completion. Academia of Athens hotel that is located at the prestigious and elegant area of Kolonaki, will have 60 guestrooms and a rooftop garden with a restaurant facing the Acropolis and the Lycabettus hill. It is the first Autograph Collection hotel at the Greek capital and the third in Greece. 

Interior views.




















https://www.shanercorp.com/our-portfolio.htm

https://autograph-hotels.marriott.com/

Exterior views.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Has there been any news about a park on Lycabettus Hill in Athens?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

towerpower123 said:


> Has there been any news about a park on Lycabettus Hill in Athens?


*
Theater on iconic Lycabettus hill to get makeoverl*

http://www.ekathimerini.com/234985/...ter-on-iconic-lycabettus-hill-to-get-makeover



> Authorities Thursday announced an ambitious plan to revamp Athens’s Lycabettus Theater and the surrounding area on the hill of the same name in the city center as part of wider efforts to improve the image of the Greek capital.The first step will be to launch a tender for a 1.98-million-euro project to strengthen the structure of the outdoor theater and to repair its electronic installations so that it can become fully operational. Up until now the aging structure was only used sporadically.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Coco-mat Athens Jumelle in Athens, Greece, designed by Elastic Architects*










http://kataskevesktirion.gr/coco-mat-athens-jumelle-στην-αθήνα-ανεπιτήδευτο-στυλ/











> Elastic Architects carried out the architectural design of the Jumelle Coco-mat hotel, attempting to visually connect it with the existing Coco-mat Hotel, situated in the same area, by using a common architectural language.The hotel, with its unpretentious simplicity, caters to every visitor of the city, offering high-end services in one of the most central areas of Athens.Wood that has been used is cedar due to its soft coloring and resistance to air pollution. The colors approach the earthly shades combined in harmony with the wooden elements.The revival of bay window (erker) is emphasized by creating a cement plaster frame, in part of the existing balconies, which is emerging as a basic element of the architectural composition through the horizontal and vertical elements.





















http://www.elasticarchitects.com/


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

The quality of these projects is really top notch, really as good as anything thats being produced anywhere in the world. Its like flicking through an issue of AJ


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece - Renovation and Expansion.*

Architects of the initial building founded at 1964: N. Moutsopoulos, Pavlos Mylonas and Dimitris Fatouros.

Architects: Architektoniki Ltd. Grammatopoulos-Panoussakis Architects and D. Vassilopoulos & Partners

*Construction site update - Friday 21st December 2018.*




























*Renderings of the project:
*




























http://www.g-p.gr/ENGLISH/projects pages en/PROJECTS CULTURE EN/nationalgallery-02 en.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

systema magicum said:


> The new luxury hotel in the center of Athens is close to completion. Academia of Athens hotel that is located at the prestigious and elegant area of Kolonaki, will have 60 guestrooms and a rooftop garden with a restaurant facing the Acropolis and the Lycabettus hill. It is the first Autograph Collection hotel at the Greek capital and the third in Greece.
> 
> Interior views.
> 
> ...


*Construction update 23/12/2018*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*B&E GOULANDRIS FOUNDATION*
Museum of Modern Art - Athens - Under Construction.
Architect: I.A Vikelas S.A

*View of the art library.*










*Views of the amphitheater.*



















*View of the stairway.*










source: https://www.sigmawood.gr/works/MOUSEIO-SUGXRONHS-TEXNHS-GOULANDRH/

https://kritikoswood.gr/en/blog/wooden-frames-made-kritikoswood-new-goulandris-museum

With the exterior of the building almost done there is significant progress at the interior of the new museum as we may observe from those beautiful images from the amphitheater and the art library. The B&E Goulandris Foundation intends to open the museum at mid 19 and the Athenian art lovers are eager to meet the precius art collection with a rare corpus of artworks signed by El Greco, Pablo Picasso,Paul Cezanne, Marc Chagall, Henri Matisse, Alberto Giacometti, Francis Bacon, Auguste Renoir, Joan Miro, Paul Klee, Max Ernst, Jackson Pollock, Andy Warhol and Wassily Kandinsky among others.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

They kept it simple with the amphitheater's interior. Love the chairs.


----------



## pedro000 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi guys!
Do anyone know why in Athens I couldn't see trams in spite of the visible infrastructure? 
It's a little bit strange...


----------



## Chariton (Feb 8, 2017)

pedro000 said:


> Hi guys!
> Do anyone know why in Athens I couldn't see trams in spite of the visible infrastructure?
> It's a little bit strange...


Wrong thread . You couldn't see any trams between Syntagma and Kasomouli stations (4 stations in total). The rest of the line functions normally, you can use the metro from Neos Kosmos tram station to get to Syntagma.

Urgent maintenance works on river construction halt part of Athens Tram operation


> Urgent maintenance works on the construction and retaining walls channeling the river of Ilissos underground will disrupt the operation of the Athens Tram for an unspecified period of time.
> 
> Starting on Friday, October 19th 2018, the Tram will no longer operate up to end station <Syntagma> but will halt at <Kasomoulis> station in Neos Kosmos suburb of south Athens, the Ministry of Transport & Infrastructure announced on Wednesday.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Academia of Athens Hotel, Autograph Collection*

The building of the new luxury hotel at the heart of Athens is almost ready and the the opening is scheduled for March 2019. Some photos I took with my mobile a few days ago.





























https://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-photos/athak-academia-of-athens-autograph-collection/

and some interior views from the official site.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Urban Garden, Office Campus. Athens, Greece.
Upgrade of existing building.
*



> Grivalia Properties REIC is a leading Greek Real Estate Investment Company, amongst the 20 strongest companies in the Athens Stock Exchange.
> 
> The A&M Group was invited to enter the closed competition among with other well established architectural firms. Under the umbrella of the A&M Group, A&M Architects, Petras Architecture, Doxiadis+ Landscape Architects joined their forces to enter the competition to design an energy conscious proposal, while esthetically and functionally upgrading the building and its surrounding landscape.


https://www.am-architects.gr/en/grivalia-properties


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece. Building renovation and expansion *



rexkory said:


> Εικόνα από Athens Hilton προφανώς
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* Α recent photo that shows the progress at the National Gallery construction site.*


Architects: Architektoniki Ltd. Grammatopoulos-Panoussakis Architects and D. Vassilopoulos & Partners

*Renderings of the project:
*




























http://www.g-p.gr/ENGLISH/projects pages en/PROJECTS CULTURE EN/nationalgallery-02 en.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens BC Hotel *by Elastic Architects.









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs5kYKRnyXO/










http://elasticarchitects.com/Athens_BC_Hotel.html



> Within the frame nests a contemporary interpretation of the grid, using timber for contrast. The combination draws inspiration from the Greek hospitality architecture of the 60’s and 70’s.
> 
> The main elevation allows permeability between the interior of the building and the urban space, in contrast to the introvert approach of the Syggrou Avenue elevation, were the back of house are situated.
> The building expands into three clusters of guest rooms, in three separate levels, allowing a view to the archaeological findings situated within the site. The exposure initiates a dialogue with the urban environment, creating a new contemporary and easily accessible public space.





















http://elasticarchitects.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Niche Hotel by Elastic Architects*

http://elasticarchitects.com



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Πολύ ωραία η μετατροπή, για περισσότερα --> https://etravelnews.gr/anoigei-5astero-niche-hotel/





> The Niche Hotel project challenges the transformation of a former office building into a hotel of 37 rooms among its 7 floors, with a total number of 73 beds. Located in the center of Athens, near the New Acropolis Museum, it is surrounded by office buildings and block of flats, most of which were built during the 60’s and 70’s, but also by numerous mid-war and neoclassical buildings and important monuments.
> Based on the centricity of the urban block, the location of the building at the corner of the site along with the cultural characteristics of the area and the possibility of using natural textures that last in time and city’s pollution, the redesign of the facades was reconstructed according to the existing elevations. Furthermore, the facades followed the language of the volumetric composition which is broken down by the concept of an ancient Greek arcade. This gave us the opportunity to integrate our design by bringing together the old with the new. The building itself pays its respects to the culture of the historic area accompanied by its functionalities, which include innovative uses that allow the air and sun to come into the building while the marble façade shines under the Athenian sky. The new hotel provides to the visitors a unique experience, a transition from the viewing of the Acropolis and Fillopappou hills from the roof garden, to the exploration of an actual archaeological site located at the basement












http://elasticarchitects.com/Niche_Hotel.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Renovation and extension of the National Gallery building in Athens.*





































Mobile photos that I took today at the construction site.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

One more photo from Athens B.C Hotel opposite of the Acropolis museum. 

https://m.lifo.gr/print/urban_lab/225337/pente-nea-ksenodoxeia-anavathmizoyn-to-kentro-tis-athinas




systema magicum said:


> *Athens BC Hotel *by Elastic Architects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*
Academia of Athens hotel is ready. It is the first Autograph Collection hotel at the Greek capital and the third in the country, the other two located in Crete while a fourth one is going to open this summer in Mykonos.
*




























*Photos taken yesterday 28th of February 2019 from the National Gallery construction site in Athens.*



















https://studio75.gr/diamorfosi-ypai...eiou-monternas-technis-goulandri-athina-2012/










*Photos from the completed building of the B&E Goulandris Foundation Museum of Modern Art that have also funded the redesign of the square in front of the museum which is currently under construction.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ergon House Hotel in Athens.*



> “Ergon House Athens” will be one of the most interesting and innovative hotel projects in Greece and the world as it combines a unique way in which the areas of hospitality can come together and give guests the ultimate gastronomic experience.Visitors can make their way to the food market where they can purchase meat, fish, and other local fresh products, or they can dine at the restaurant, drink at the rooftop bar, as well as stay at the modern hotel, which will feature 38 rooms.
> 
> Situated at the foot of the Acropolis in the historical heart of Athens, Ergon House is a seventh heaven for food enthusiasts, complete with ‘rooms above the inn’.
> 
> “We’ve conceived a spectacular marketplace, a modern-day agora with a constellation of greengrocers, a butcher’s, fishmonger’s and bakery, a delicatessen and roastery, along with a bar and restaurant which celebrate the best of Greek cuisine culture. And we have expanded on the unique experience of an epicurean boutique hotel by creating cool common ground in which to cook and lounge, a gym for good conscience, as well as a roof terrace planted with olive trees that has unbeatable views of the city,” says management.


https://greekcitytimes.com/2019/02/...e-hotel-set-to-open-in-athens-in-spring-2019/



















images from:
https://www.mononews.gr/business/th...-mitropoleos-to-proto-foodie-hotel-ston-kosmo

http://www.kathimerini.gr/1012345/g...ghto-poylaei-pantzaria-exei-krevatia-ti-einai


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

ayanamikun said:


> source


*Construction progress at the new A.E.K FC. Arena.*
*
Official site for the project:* https://www.aekfc.gr/stp/agia-sofia-42938.htm?lang=en&path=-233246111


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*New M Gallery Hotel by Accor*
complete recontruction of former King's Palace Hotel in Panepistimiou Avenue - in progress 










MTArchitects
https://www.mtarchitects.gr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

ariskop said:


> Και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το νέο ξενοδοχείο Blend (Αιόλου & Βύσσης).


*Blend hotel in Athens!*


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115953689167114240


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Chariton said:


> πηγή: Αλλάζει όψη ο Φαληρικός Όρμος - Καλλιθέα και Μοσχάτο ενώνονται με τη θάλασσα (Photos)


*
Faleron Urban Waterfront Park - Phase 1 - Under Construction.
*

*Team of Architects:* Divercity Architects, Architecture-3, Blp, Mplusm & TPA

*Landscape:* Elandscape

*Master Plan:* RPBW



> The redevelopment of the Faleron waterfront into a park signals the start of a long overdue opening up of the city to the sea. Following a conceptual masterplan laid out by a Renzo Piano Building Workshop, which was further developed by Joint Venture 2014, the barren site will be converted into a metropolitan landscape where sea and city converge.
> 
> The roads of the adjacent neighbourhoods, previously cut off by a raised coastal highway, now stretch towards the sea, extending into piers overlooking the bay. Conversely, linear elements of water cut through the land, in a rhythmic pattern of canals penetrating the urban fabric. In the park, pavilions laid out on a grid will accommodate an information point, cafeteria, exhibition space and gym. Either free-standing along the roads or half hidden in the planted flyover that will cover the highway, the pavilions become fragments of the city that fade into the park and animate its streets and clearings with activity. The long seaside promenade creates an open public space, with spectacular views over the city, the bay and the islands nearby.


http://www.divercityarchitects.com/project/faleron-urban-waterfront-park/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

All that open space ruined by the highway. It will be incredible when the highway is buried and a new park is built.

Meanwhile, is there any news about upgrading the park paths on Lycabettus Hill?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

athvinco said:


> Mιλωντας σχετικα, σημερινες φωτο απ' την προσθηκη οροφου. Νομιζω ηδη αρχισαν να ομαλοποιουνται οπτικα οι ογκοι που προεξειχαν.


*Renovation and extension of the National Gallery building in Athens. *



towerpower123 said:


> Meanwhile, is there any news about upgrading the park paths on Lycabettus Hill?


 Nothing at all.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*

New apartment building. 

Architects: issaias-papaioannou architecture office.*
http://www.issaias-papaioannou.gr/











photos from: http://www.kathimerini.gr/1019978/g.../otan-to-airbnb-kanei-kalo-sthn-arxitektonikh










and
http://triantafylloug.blogspot.com/2019/04/10-bloomberg-ned-foster-partners.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Athens B.C Hotel by Elastic Architects

http://elasticarchitects.com/Athens_BC_Hotel.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Editor Athens Hotel.*

http://www.editorhotel.gr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The second building of Coco-Mat Athens Jumelle hotel is completed.*

https://etravelnews.gr/etoimo-deutero-ktirio-coco-mat-athens-jumelle/



















photos: www.blekedros.com

https://etravelnews.gr/etoimo-deutero-ktirio-coco-mat-athens-jumelle/




















*Some images from the first building that was completed a few months ago.*










*Coco-mat Athens Jumelle in Athens, Greece, designed by Elastic Architects*










http://kataskevesktirion.gr/coco-mat-athens-jumelle-στην-αθήνα-ανεπιτήδευτο-στυλ/











> Elastic Architects carried out the architectural design of the Jumelle Coco-mat hotel, attempting to visually connect it with the existing Coco-mat Hotel, situated in the same area, by using a common architectural language.The hotel, with its unpretentious simplicity, caters to every visitor of the city, offering high-end services in one of the most central areas of Athens.Wood that has been used is cedar due to its soft coloring and resistance to air pollution. The colors approach the earthly shades combined in harmony with the wooden elements.The revival of bay window (erker) is emphasized by creating a cement plaster frame, in part of the existing balconies, which is emerging as a basic element of the architectural composition through the horizontal and vertical elements.





















http://www.elasticarchitects.com/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square - in progress.*



















https://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/2378...ei-kai-pos-tha-deixnei-i-plateia-meta-ta-erga


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

^^

It need more greenery.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece *










https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/340119578/national-gallery-athens/










https://www.athinorama.gr/cityvibe/...i_allagi_tou_kentrou_tis_athinas-2535186.html

Renderings of the architectural design.



















http://www.g-p.gr/ENGLISH/projects pages en/PROJECTS CULTURE EN/nationalgallery-02 en.html


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Athens is becoming more beautiful all the time. Looking forward to visiting this summer.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Euphoria Rise - Kolonaki - New residential building in Athens centre by 314 Architecture Studio.*










https://www.facebook.com/314Archite...34&ftentidentifier=2514033442023093&padding=0










https://314architecturestudio.com/mob.php#










* Floor Addition and New Interior Configurations of Ground Floor
and Basement of Existing Neoclassical Residence, 2018-2019 - Anastasia G. Filippeou – Architect*
.
images: https://www.vassilismakris.com/?page_id=8053









*
The existing building before the renovation.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Demetrius said:


> Meanwhile....
> 
> *Ξεκίνησε η μετεγκατάσταση της ΒΕΑΤ στο κτίριο «The Orbit» της λεωφόρου Κηφισίας*
> 
> ...




















https://www.facebook.com/109660103751474/photos/a.119776616073156/140593187324832/?type=3&theater










*The Orbit - LC Architects*
http://www.lc-a.uk/projects#/orbit/

The Orbit Urban Office Campus in Athens designed by LC Architects reaches completion. Some early November images from their facebook page that presenting the progress of the building.



gm2263 said:


>


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Two residential buildings that are currently under construction in the south seaside suburbs of Athens.*





































*Claustrade | 2018 - Gavalas Architects
*
https://www.gavalasarchitects.gr/38.php

Location: Voula, Attica
Surface: 1.086 m2.












> The design was based on the creation of a perforated, translucent surface that allows the condition of visibility or not which is achieved by the use of claustra with a special pattern, a characteristic adopted as an inspiration from the Moroccan architecture. The building is under construction.














*Electra Apartments - Vouliagmeni
Vouliagmeni, Athens*
Size/ 760 m2
Type/ Architectural design of luxury apartments building
Status/ Under construction
Year/ 2018
https://mutiny.gr/el/project/374/Electra-Apartments---Boyliagmenh.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square redevelompent.*

Yesterday's images from the construction of the new massive water fountain which is the main element of the Omonoia square redevelopment project in Athens centre. According to the recent announcement by the mayor of Athens the project is scheduled to be completed before the Christmas celebration. 



















https://www.meteocam.gr/AthensOmonoia


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Brown Acropol Hotel - Omonoia Square, Athens. *
The refurbishment of the legendary hotel from the 60's in the centre of Athens has just been completed and the opening is scheduled by mid December. It is the first project in Athens by Brown Hotels that owns two more building in the same area. The photos are from mobile phone and took them in the morning.


















*

Omonoia Square redevelompent.*
Yesterday's image from the construction site.











https://www.meteocam.gr/AthensOmonoia


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The new building of the Library of the School of Philosophy ,University of Athens.
*









https://www.lifo.gr/articles/design...n-entyposiaki-nea-vivliothiki-tis-filosofikis





































* source: www.lifo.gr*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Restoration of a 1920's building -New Hotel
*


Lucretius said:


> Πηγή: lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Today's photo from the expansion and modernization project of the National Gallery – Alexandros Soutzos Museum in Athens. 
*


athvinco said:


>


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* "ESPERIA" HOTEL IN ATHENS
Renovation of the 5* "Esperia" hotel located in the historical center of Athens*















FIRST PRIZE CLOSED ARCHITECTURAL COMPETITION - 
*PROJECT STATUS*
FINAL DESIGN 2019
CONSTRUCTION 2020



> Esperia Hotel is one of the most important buildings in the center of Athens. The hotel ceased its operation around 2010 and the need for restoration is obvious. The area in which the building is located constitutes one of the most important axes of the historic center of Athens, next to very important buildings. The new façade of the building needs to be integrated into the urban fabric.
> In our proposal we seek to restore the intention of the original drawings of the building by unifying the elements of the façade into a new system. Using the elements of the existing façade, that is the grid of the balconies and the horizontal elements of the rooftop, we propose the creation of a 'filter' which highlights the particular architectural elements of the building.
> On the lower floors the vertical elements are denser in order to protect the visitor from the hustle of the city and the busy street. On the top floors they become increasingly sparse, allowing unobstructed views of the city. Another element added to the filter is a green system with vertical plants alternating with the vertical elements of the façade.
> The design of the hotel aims both to serve the guests staying in the rooms and to create the right conditions for hosting events and any type of gatherings.
> The main restaurant is located on the 9th floor, with unobstructed views of the west side of the city and the Acropolis, while a small dining area is created on the terrace next to the rooftop swimming pool.





















https://www.tsolakisarchitects.gr/en/projects/item/227-esperia-hotel-in-athens


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square redevelompent.*
Yesterday's images from the construction site, the project is scheduled to be completed on February. According to the recent announcements, on the central square will be installed a fountain with a diameter of 30 meters, 13 water jets, 188 water beams and 90 submarines.
A 20-meter-high jet will be located in the centre of the fountain. Four jets will be within a radius of 12 meters and with the water reaching a height of 14 meters. Another eight jets will be within a radius of 17 meters and the water at an altitude of 8 meters.
At a distance of 30 meters and through a circular conduit 188 beams of water will be dropped at a height of 5 meters




















images:
https://www.thetoc.gr/koinwnia/article/ekleise-i-omonoia---ksekinise-i-anaplasi-tis-plateias


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square redevelompent. *















































*source: *https://www.ant1news.gr/eidiseis/ar...ni-troxadin-oi-ergasies-stin-plateia-eikones-

*live: * https://www.meteocam.gr/AthensOmonoia


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Technopolis city of Athens Amphitheater
Public Amphitheater Renovation*

Design by ahylo architecture

https://ahylo.com/technopolis-city-of-athens-amphitheater/



















photos from:

https://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/268342/texnopoli-anoikse-to-ypersygxrono-amfitheatro-miltiadis-evert

https://www.clickatlife.gr/citylife/story/159985











*The Orbit Urban Office Campus by LC Architects.*

http://www.lc-a.uk/orbit




























photos: https://www.athensvoice.gr/sites/de...c/story/2020/01/28/kentriki.jpg?itok=9ePQURVA

https://www.kathimerini.gr/1061593/...z/otan-h-beat-prosgeiw8hke-stoys-ampelokhpoys


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Omonoia redevelopment again. I hope they will be adding lots of trees this time round. Good to see a fountain too.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square redevelompent. Drone video.*















https://i2.prth.gr/files/2020-02-07/Fontana_omonoiaagain.jpg


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Heritage Hill Hotel.*




























*photos:* https://news.gtp.gr/2020/02/10/new-city-hotel-opening-athens-heritage-hill/





























*Omonoia Square redevelompent.*

*photos:* https://www.in.gr/2020/02/11/greece...ias-liges-meres-prin-tin-teliki-paradosi-tis/

*live cam:* https://www.meteocam.gr/AthensOmonoia


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square redevelopment .*

*photos:* https://www.protagon.gr/galleries/apokalyptiria-gia-ti-nea-plateia-omonoias-44341996824#id_8
*live cam:* https://www.meteocam.gr/AthensOmonoia


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Hotel in Athens - Under Construction*
https://www.plainiandkarahalios.com/green-suites-hotel



chrysler85 said:


> Νέο Ξενοδοχείο στα Άνω Πατήσια
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Duke Boutique Suites in Kolonaki, Athens.*
*
Designed by PEOPLE*

https://www.people-builtenvironment.com/projects/duke-boutique-suites

photos: https://www.thedukeboutiquesuites.com/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square - Νight View!*

https://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/270774/i-plateia-omonoias-ti-nyxta-entyposiaki-fotografia











*Omonoia Square.

aerial photos: *

https://www.athensvoice.gr/life/urban-culture/athens/623219_plateia-omonoias-en-anamoni


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Mitos Office Campus by KN Group*

https://www.kngroup.gr/project.php?lang=en&project=72:mitos












> These new spaces – a listed building from 1800, an old industrial warehouse and an auxiliary space– will be united with our client’s existing office location through a pedestrian passage. The project was demanding as all newly acquired buildings needed significant reconstruction to become operational while following specific regulatory guidelines. Working within these guidelines and applying its multidisciplinary expertise, KN Group created a modern, ergonomic and fresh looking office space.
> 
> KN Group’s customer-centric philosophy and innovative approach to addressing its customer needs, delivered the best possible solution minimising time, cost and operational disruptions, while also satisfying the need to support a fresher brand image.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omonoia Square* in the centre of Athens. With the construction almost completed, water appeared last night in the central fountain and today they are having tests!











Early morning photos of the tests in the fountain from the meteocam located in the square as posted in Hellenic Agora.



Lucretius said:


> και με τους μικρότερους πίδακες γύρω-γύρω





alexparadissis said:


>



*Live cam: * https://www.meteocam.gr/AthensOmonoia


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

The square is still too car-focused


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omomoia Square*

Tonight's lighting test.











https://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/2709...ivani-to-vinteo-poy-dimosieyse-o-mpakogiannis


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

I like the fountain. Athens and Greece are starting to light up after difficult times. You go Greece. Don't follow into communists again. kay:


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks amazing


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Design Suites* in Athens, Greece, designed by *PEOPLE *- Under construction.



> Confounding the standardized floor plans and repetitive room units that typically characterize blocks of apartments are this building’s striking facades. The panels’ surface features motifs that reference the decorative elements of nearby buildings erected during the postwar period.
> Added to this are each floor’s balconies and terraces which appear in unusual and seemingly random positions. There is a variety in gradations of open and enclosed spaces and some of the outdoor spaces have metal side panels to offer increased privacy.
> The transformable shield protects users from noise, provides shade and offers privacy by limiting the visibility of the interior space.
> The idea behind the design of the facades was to create a flexible ‘curtain’ that covers the building and offers various levels of openness which are controlled by the resident. The transformable shield protects users from noise, provides shade and offers privacy by limiting the visibility of the interior space.



http://kataskevesktirion.gr/πρωτότυπες-προσόψεις-στο-σχεδιασμό-τ/



















https://www.people-builtenvironment.com/projects/athens-design-suites


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

OFFICE BUILDING REFURBISHMENT

*Complete refurbishment of existing office building. Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS
*










https://www.tombazis.com/en/projects/competitions/214-office-building-refurbishment






























athvinco said:


> https://www.google.gr/maps/uv?hl=el...b2dsZQ&imagekey=!1e2!2s9_iuz8pknmfmDm18_QNzLg


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Tasos_aiport said:


> Πηγή: https://www.facebook.com/ATHairport/photos/a.464276623681015/2598327140275942/?type=3&theater


*Athens International Airport - Main Terminal Expansion 

Alexandros Tombazis and Associates with AVW Architecture.*










https://www.facebook.com/ATHairport/photos/a.464276623681015/2582518301856826/?type=3&theater


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omomoia Square*

An amazing drone video above the Omonoia square in the center of Athens which is almost finished and will be delivered to the public by mid March.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Omonia square is looking great. 

I remember being there around 5 years ago with lots of homeless people and stands selling weird pornography


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens BlueBuilding *
Architecture: Demetrios Issaias and Tassis Papaioannou.
Art: Alekos Fassianos

https://www.athensbluebuilding.gr/














































*photos:*

http://www.yerolymbos.com/architecture/athens-blue-building/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Omomoia Square - Final touches!*



AθΕνΙαΝ;167195258 said:


> Δύο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες της πλατείας από google maps όπου φαίνεται και η καινούργια βάση του πεντάκυκλου:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Νew Hotel!
*









https://scontent.fath3-3.fna.fbcdn....=95b099fc3765dc8b6144cf5d2f983d17&oe=5E8E744B

https://www.thecohort.com/

http://www.rctech.gr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Conservatory - Completion of the 6,000 square meters underground wing. Refurbishment of the emblematic modern building designed by Ioannis Despotopoulos in 1959.
*



> The Athens Conservatoire as a prominent Cultural Centre
> 
> The Athens Conservatoire’s premium location at the heart of Athens and its iconic “bauhaus” building, make it a unique and enviable cultural hub for various contemporary arts and cultural events.
> 
> ...


https://www.athensconservatoire.gr/ωδειον-αθηνων/get-know-athens-conservatoire/






































https://www.athensconservatoire.gr/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Athens.Conservatoire-about.us_.jpg


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Benakios Library - Parliament of Greece
Rehabilitation project
In collaboration with the architectural office PLEIAS and I. Mari *



athvinco said:


> Σε δημοπράτηση η αποκατάσταση του ιστορικού κτιρίου της Μπενάκειου Βιβλιοθήκης στην οδό Κολοκοτρώνη
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















https://www.facebook.com/Architectu...439473990778/2062439510657441/?type=3&theater


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Happy Independence Day Greece!

The fountain in Omonoia square which means concord, in the colours of the Greek flag! *A beautiful message by the City of Athens to the Athenians and all the Greeks celebrating today, locked in their houses the anniversary of the 199 years of Independence. When life in the Greek capital gets back to normal the square will welcome all to celebrate the end of this difficult period!
*Χρόνια Πολλά Ελλάδα!*


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

There were some renders of a previous proposal for the Omonoia Square reconstruction posted on the Athens Urban Renewal thread. It was tied to a plan to pedestrianize Panepistimou Avenue. I wonder what was so bad about that proposal. I think it had just lakes/reflecting pools; they didn't look like fountains.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* ''MANAGEMENT, ORGANISATION, DEVELOPMENT AND DESIGN OF THE MULTI-FUNCTIONAL SYSTEM OF THE CENTRAL INTERCITY BUS STATION AT ELEONAS, Athens, Gr*
*Research program & preliminary architectural study by
Αrsis Architects *


http://arsisarc.gr/en/projects/arsis-build/transportation/research-program-management-organisation-development-and-design-of-the-multi-functional-system-of-the-central-intercity-bus-station-at-eleonas/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*1st prize in Architecture Competition for the new
building of Ministry of Infrastructure in Greece.
By: ARSIS Architects*
Architect Team: K.Chelidoni, V.Koliaki, R.Bakopanou,
G.Daferera, L.Kitsouli
Architect Consultant: K.Moraitis
Civil engineer: P. Psychogios
Electrical Engineer: M. Maistros
arsisarc.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cocoon 2020 - Kengo Kuma and Associates
Byzantine Museum - Athens.*
_The renowned Japanese architect of the Olympic Stadium in Tokyo, designed a mobile pavilion in the garden of the Byzantine Museum, in order to create a place that symbolically connects Japan with the birthplace of the Olympics. Unfortunately the 2020 Olympic Games were postponed for 2021 and the Athenians did not had the chance to visit the Cocoon 2020, owing to the complete lock down of the Greek capital. 
Hoping for better days to come soon, so as we will be able to explore this new structure in front of Villa Ilissia, the main building of the museum, a 1840 mansion that was the residence of Sophie de Marbois-Lebrun, Duchess of Plaisance. 
Nowadays a vast underground wing, constructed between 1987 and 1992, houses the incredible permanent collection of the Byzantine Museum in a superb display. Villa Ilissia hosts the reception and temporary exhibitions, surrounded by a beautiful garden, adjacent to the archaeological site of Aristotle's Lyceum._


















*photos: *


Βυζαντινό και Χριστιανικό Μουσείο


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Port Plaza - 3SK Stylianidis Architects - Mixed Use Development - 2020









Redevelopment of the Papastratos ex tobacco industrial facilities in Piraeus .*











































* source: *


3SK Stylianidis Architects


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*H14 Green Tech Apartment Building - Glyfada, Athens.
Architecture: 314 Architecture Studio
Interiors: NM Architects
Status: Under construction*






Η-14 – GQ GreenTech Construction







gq-greentechconstruction.com











































































H14 Green Tech Apartment Building


The architectural concept is taking into count the present as well as the future design of the area. Towards this direction, a modern architecture will be created targeting the under development area of Helliniko.




www.nikolaosmoschos.com










*construction photos: *








314 Architecture Studio


314 Architecture Studio, Glyfáda, Greece. 33K likes. 314 Studio is a European practice that explores the boundaries of contemporary Architecture. The studio has been awarded on many International...




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Lycabettus Hill / Regeneration Architectural Competition
1st Prize: Topio7 Landscape Architects

















*



> The makeover planned for the area surrounding the Lycabettus Hill theater in central Athens will focus on highlighting the rocky landscape and the sweeping views of the capital, according to Topio7 architecture and landscape design firm which recently won the competition to undertake the project.
> Describing her vision to Kathimerini, Panita Karamanea, one of the company’s three partners, said that “Lycabettus is not just any hill in the capital, it’s not just a green space. It is a place with a mythological and cultural dimension, something very important for its identity.”
> The competition was launched last year by the Public Properties Company (ETAD), the Attica Regional Authority and the Culture Ministry with the aim of converting the parking lot and the wider area into an area for walks and recreation as well as redesigning the supporting buildings in order to highlight the aesthetic value of the theater.











Lycabettus Theater makeover to build on mythological aesthetic | eKathimerini.com


The makeover planned for the area surrounding the Lycabettus Hill theater in central Athens will focus on highlighting the rocky landscape and the sweeping views of the capital, according to Topio7 architecture and landscape design firm.




www.ekathimerini.com













A’ Βραβείο σε Αρχιτεκτονικό Διαγωνισμό για τη Διαμόρφωση Περιβάλλοντος Χώρου και Υποστηρικτικών Εγκαταστάσεων Θεάτρου Λόφου Λυκαβηττού






www.tuc.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Varyap Akropoli
Residential building in the centre of Athens.
TPA - Thymio Papayannis and Associates Inc.*
under construction






TPA - Thymio Papayannis & Associates Inc. » FrontPage







www.tpa.gr































Varyap Akropoli


Avrupa'nın Kapısını Size Açıyoruz




varyapakropoli.com























Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cambas Park 
Office - Retail - Hotel - Conference Centre - Culture - Park - Leisure.
Budget: 200 million Euros
Status: Approved









































































images:*








Το Master Plan του Cambas Park στην Αττική - Πράσινο, λίμνες και εντυπωσιακοί χώροι σε μια επένδυση 200 εκατ. ευρώ | LiFO


Το Cambas Park από τη REDS αλλάζει το τοπίο της ανάπτυξης ακινήτων




www.lifo.gr













Τι προβλέπει το master plan του Cambas Park – Economix


Tο Cambas Park θα διαθέτει επιφάνεια 138.815 τετραγωνικών μέτρων, από τα οποία 53.115 τ.μ. και 79.700 τ.μ. θα αντιστοιχούν σε υπαίθριους χώρους και νέες κτηριακές αναπτύξεις, αντίστοιχα.




www.economix.gr













Έτσι θα ‘ναι το νέο εμπορικό διαμάντι της Αττικής (εικόνες) | Banks.com.gr


Πλησιάσαμε τις 2 δεκαετίες (!!) από την πρώτη προσπάθεια του ομίλου Ελλάκτωρ (τότε ήταν Ελληνική Τεχνοδομική…) να προχωρήσει στην




banks.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*New City Hall of Halandri / xza-architects *
Location: Αthens
Client: Municipality of Halandri
Area: 8.750 m²
Construction is scheduled to commence in 2020


New City Hall of Halandri – xza-architects


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Armonia Residences / John Pawson. Executive architects ISV, Vouliagmeni, Athens.






Armonia Residences | Luxury Apartments in Vouliagmeni, Greece


Armonia Residences is a new landmark for the Athens Riviera. Designed by John Pawson, this exclusive collection of 22 luxurious apartments, penthouses and townhouses overlooks the pine-fringed bay of Vouliagmeni, the most desirable location in Athens, Greece



armoniaresidences.com












Armonia Residences - ISV Architects







www.isv.gr

























































*

*







*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Crem - Athens Crematorium / Monogon Office for Architecture*





MONOGON Architecture







monogonoffice.com












Greece’s first crematorium in Ritsona by MONOGON architects - Yiorgis Yerolymbos


Yiorgis Yerolymbos photographs Greece’s first crematorium in Ritsona, Athens. The project has been designed and developed by MONOGON Office for Architecture and operates since 2019.




www.yerolymbos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*House E / Buerger Katsota Architects. Artemida, Athens.*









HOUSE E | Buerger Katsota Architects


living by the coast




www.buerger-katsota.com



































































House E in the outskirts of Athens by Buerger Katsota Architects - Yiorgis Yerolymbos


Yiorgis Yerolymbos photographs the latest project of the renowned architectural studio Buerger Katsota in the outskirts of Athens, completed in 2019.




www.yerolymbos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Prodea Investments Headquarters / Urban Soul Project
Athens Center - 2020*








PRODEA HQ


Our biggest project to date, the 3500 sqm Prodea Investments Headquarters in central Athens.The ...




www.usp.gr







> Our biggest project to date, the 3500 sqm Prodea Investments Headquarters in central Athens.The architectural design of the Prodea offices had three main goals: to intervene in a pre-war building with a listed façade while maintaining its significant decorative features, to convert it in order to meet the highest standards of modern office spaces and to meet the design specifications of LEED and WELL, two of the most prominent international design standards for buildings. The building will in fact be the first in Greece to meet the WELL standards for office buildings. The LEED certification deals with the sustainability of buildings and their ability to meet the demands of the ongoing climate change. More specifically, it addresses indoor air quality, thermal comfort, natural lighting, reduced energy consumption and the associated costs, reducing the environmental footprint through the rational use of resources and materials, as well as water saving. The WELL certification focuses on well-being and the improvement of health and everyday living of building occupants, by achieving high levels of soundproofing, improved ergonomics, reduced odors, monitoring air quality and implementing specific design standards.


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks for the interesting, attractive updates. Haven't been to Athens since 1986.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Tucson2018 said:


> Thanks for the interesting, attractive updates. Haven't been to Athens since 1986.


My pleasure!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Glade House / Potiropoulos+Partners
Private Residence in Peania, Athens.
Design: 2020*



> An enduring archetype of residential typology worldwide is the patio; a place of memory and reverie. In suburban Attica, among clusters of trees and crops, the patio is substituted by the _glade_. For Heidegger, only a home in harmony with nature can provide humans with a true sense of “being-in-the-world”. We ought to build in the same way we cultivate, he noted, as the act of inhabiting is only possible in the countryside, rooted in the ground and collective memory. The building draws the first boundary, while the second comes from nature as a response. In-between them lies this open-air place that sets the spatial-topological canvas of the journey. Glade House divides, yet connects, and ultimately produces space – within it, the human exists in a continuous experiential present.


*








Potiropoulos+Partners Architecture


Potiropoulos+Partners is the 2015 rebranding of Potiropoulos D+L Architects to include younger partners and reflect the international point of view on the future of the built environment.




www.potiropoulos.gr




*









Potiropoulos+Partners Architecture - Glade House - Private Residence in Peania


Client: UndisclosedLocation: Peania, Greece3D Visualization: Batis StudioDesign: 2020




www.potiropoulos.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Alex Hotel / HHH Architects
Kastella, Piraeus.*









Hotel the Alex, Piraeus Kastella - hhh architects







hhharchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Villa 13 / Parthenios architects+associates 

Private Residence in Kifissia, Athens, Greece.*






PARTHENIOS Architects







www.parthenios.com













Villa 13 House / Parthenios architects+associates


Completed in 2019 in Kifissia, Greece. Images by Giorgos Sfakianakis. Villa 13 is a private residence placed on a corner plot in one of the northern suburbs of Athens (Greece), Kifissia. Its volumes are the result of...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

𝗧𝗼𝗿𝗿𝗲 𝗗𝗲 𝗟𝗮 𝗡𝗼𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗹𝗴𝗶𝗮 */ 314 Architecture Studio
Glyfada, Athens.
Interiors: NM Architects
Status: Under Construction*









H195_Torre De La Nostalgia


This unique under construction A + Energy building consists of 5 floor-through apartments in total, offering a truly spectacular view to its inhabitants. Its dynamic sculptural architecture makes it distinct from other buildings in the area thus providing its residents with a unique futuristic...




www.nikolaosmoschos.com








































































314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







314architecturestudio.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Today's mobile photos from the expansion and modernization project of the National Gallery – Alexandros Soutzos Museum in Athens. 





















































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Neratziotissa Bioclimatic Office Building / Domi SA, Fotini Xyrafi ALD, Yorgos Lambrou LAB, Giannis Tzouralas*









Neratziotissa BLDG - CORE SA


The new bioclimatic office building complex with 2 underground and mezzanine basements was completed, on Neratziotisisis street in the Municipality of Maroussi. The office complex has two independent buildings of a total area of 4.500,00 sq.m. correspond to the superstructure area and the rest...




core-sa.com






> The new bioclimatic office building complex with 2 underground and mezzanine basements was completed, on Neratziotisisis street in the Municipality of Maroussi. The office complex has two independent buildings of a total area of 4.500,00 sq.m. correspond to the superstructure area and the rest in underground parking spaces with a capacity of 136 seats. The building has a Leed Gold Energy Efficiency Certificate corresponding to Class A of the Energy Efficiency Regulation Building. The office complex hosts the subsidiary of the Belgian chemical industry group Ravago.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Bank Office Building / Bobotis+Bobotis Architects
New wing in a 19th century historical listed building in the centre of Athens.
On going project.*









Extension of a listed building in the centre of Athens - Bobotis+Bobotis







bobotisarchitects.com



























































*photos from the interior of the neoclassical building:




























images:*








Μέγαρο Σερπιέρη


Life in Athens - Μέγαρο Σερπιέρη | Athens Voice




www.athensvoice.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Bioclimatic Office Building / A&D Architects and Designers
Design: 2018
Status: Under Construction
info:*





2020 - Award Winning Sustainable Office Building in Athens







www.adarch.gr




*Description:*


> A new 7-storey building - total area of 6893,03 m2- has been designed in the district of Ampelokipi in Athens. It will be comprised of stores, offices and lecture venues, as well as parking plots in three underground levels.
> The designers have focused primarily on both form and location of the new building so that it agrees harmoniously with the existing built environment and geomorphology of the area. Additionally, it has been so fashioned so that it stands out and leaves the imprint of the era and its creators. The key element of selected morphology is the perforated aluminium façade, in the colour of oxidized copper. The panels act as sun shaders on the south side of the building to the Alexandras Avenue and as parapets on back sides.
> At the same time, the new building will be energy efficient. Low energy charge transfer materials will be used, high energy efficient triple glazing will be installed, large parts of the terrace will be planted, enhancing microclimate, and photovoltaic solar panels will be used for the night lighting.





























*------------------------------------------------------










Private Residence in Alimos / ISV Architects*









Private residence in Alimos - ISV Architects







www.isv.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cosmote TV Headquarters and Studios / LC Architects
Status: *Under Construction









LC Architects - PROJECTS


LC Architects London




www.lc-a.uk


















































































































Lianou - Chalvatzis Architects


Lianou - Chalvatzis Architects. 2,940 次赞 · 1 人在谈论 · 42 人来过. Lianou Chalvatzis Architects is a London-based award winning architecture and design office, operating at all scales of design




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Onassis National Transplant Center / Extension of the Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center 
Architects of the new wing: Studio 75
Architects of the current building: Llewelyn-Davies 
Status: Under Construction
Budget: 100 million euros
Onassis Foundation*






Επέκταση Ωνάσειου Καρδιοχειρουργικού Κέντρου, Αθήνα


Studio75




studio75.gr











































https://www.onassis.org/news/construction-phase-onassis-national-transplant-center-begins





https://www.onassis.org/health/onassis-cardiac-surgery-center



*Photos of the Onassis Cardiac Surgery Center designed by Llewelyn Davies Architects, inaugurated in 1992.*
























































Onassis Cardiac Surgery Centre - LD







www.ldavies.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Zenobia / Kipseli Architects
Mixed use building /2020/ building permit 
Athens, Greece*



https://www.kipseli-architects.com/zenobia


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Pedestrian Bridge in Poseidonos Avenue, Alimos, Athens.































































Video:*





*Photos from:*








Άλιμος: Τοποθετήθηκε η νέα πεζογέφυρα στην λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος | LiFO


Κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις σε ισχύ για την τοποθέτηση της πεζογέφυρας




www.lifo.gr













Άνοιξε η Λεωφόρος Ποσειδώνος - Τοποθετήθηκε η εντυπωσιακή πεζογέφυρα στον Άλιμο [εικόνες+βίντεο]


Δόθηκε νωρίτερα στην κυκλοφορία, αφού αποπερατώθηκαν οι εργασίες




www.thetoc.gr













Ανοιξε η λεωφόρος Ποσειδώνος -Εντυπωσιακές εικόνες από τη νέα πεζογέφυρα στο ύψος του Αλίμου - iefimerida.gr


Η κυκλοφορία των οχημάτων στη λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος διεξάγεται κανονικά, σύμφωνα με την ΕΛΑΣ, από νωρίς το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου.




www.iefimerida.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Taverna / K-Studio*
* Four Seasons Astir Palace Hotel, Vouliagmeni, Athens, Greece*








Taverna 37 Four Seasons Astir Palace Restaurant | K-Studio


Taverna 37 is the beachfront restaurant of Four Seasons Astir Palace, in Greece.




www.k-studio.gr


























































*-------------------------------*








*Benaki Museum Pavilion / Kois Architecture
Four Seasons Astir Palace, Vouliagmeni, Athens*






BENAKI MUSEUM PAVILION


‘I think that the ideal space must contain elements of magic, serenity, sorcery and mystery. A garden must combine the poetic and the mysterious with a feeling of serenity and joy.’ Luis Barragan




www.koisarchitecture.com





*







*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Wallpaper* City Guide / ATHENS 
PHAIDON
Photos: Yorgis Yerolymbos*








Wallpaper* City Guide Athens | Travel | Phaidon Store







de.phaidon.com




*From the introduction:*


> "Few capitals are as loaded with history as Athens, and the remains of the ancient city-state rise up amid today’s rather chaotic urban environment. But while it may appear blighted by development, there are, in among the crumbling graffiti-daubed apartment blocks, appealing neoclassical structures, delightful detail in the marble staircases and wrought-iron doors dating from the 1920s and 1930s, and highly accomplished modernist buildings. It’s a dense and unsystematic but glorious mix of old and new, east and west; a site of constructions, reconstructions, renovations and innovations. Athens clings to its past but it is also increasingly dynamic – witness the art and foodie hotspots in reborn Exarcheia and Kerameikos – a restless, sometimes tiring, constantly intriguing city..."


*The latest Wallpaper City Guide was published in March 2020 introducing the Greek capital to the design conscious traveller, from ancient to modern landmarks, hotels and fancy restaurants. The well known photographer Yorgis Yerolymbos, specialized in architectural photography captured Athens for the guide, lets see some Athenian landmarks.









The Museum of Contemporary Art / Takis Zenetos 
renovation: 3SK Stylianidis Architects - 1st prize in architectural competition 









The Athens Towers / Ioannis Vikelas, Ioannis Kymbritis 


















Megaron The Athens Concert Hall / Emmanuel Vourekas, Heinrich Keilholz, Elias Skroumbelos 









Athens Conservatoire / Ioannis Despotopoulos 









National Insurance Offices / Mario Botta, Sparch Architects









Zappeion Megaron / Theophil Hansen 









Panathenaic Stadium / Anastasios Metaxas - 1896 renovation










View of the city from the top of the Athens Tower, with Lycabettus hill on the right and Vasilisis Sofias avenue that leads to Syntagma square. Many significant buildings and landmarks are located on the avenue, such as the American Embassy, designed by Walter Gropius, the Athens Concert Hall, Hilton hotel, the National Gallery, Byzantine Museum, the Museum of Cycladic Art, the War Museum, the Benaki Museum and the Greek Parliament.*









Wallpaper* City Guides: Athens Guide 2020 - Yiorgis Yerolymbos


Yiorgis Yerolymbos is the main photographer for Wallpaper* Athens Guid 2020, presenting an updated aspect of Athens’ secrets and treasures. Published by Phaidon.




www.yerolymbos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Some *Construction Updates* with photos I took yesterday.
*National Gallery *Expansion and Modernization Project
The corner of the new restaurant at the Permanent Collection Wing.









There is also a renovation project at the rooftop of *Hilton Hotel,* where the 2 Michelin Stars restaurant Funky Gourmet will open, relocated from the Historical Center of Athens.








The giant ramp is a new addition in the building, connecting the different levels of the exhibition spaces. The completion of the glass facade with a planar system just started.








View of the two on going projects in *Hilton* and the *National Gallery* from the "Runner" or Dromeas in Greek. It is a12 meters glass sculpture created by Costas Varotsos, probably the most famous and beloved piece of contemporary public art in Athens.

















Construction also commenced at the the *Athens Conservatoire* for the completion of the unfinished underground wing of the building.
Some renderings of the project.





































*source:*








Ωδείο Αθηνών: Oλοκληρώνεται το έξοχο, μοντερνιστικό κτίριο του Δεσποτόπουλου | LiFO


Μια νέα εποχή για το Ωδείο Αθηνών: Tο εμβληματικό κτίριο του Ιωάννη Δεσποτόπουλου ανακαινίζεται




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Capital MGallery Hotel / MT Architects*

The scaffolding is being removed from the building, revealing its new facade.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*COSMOTE TV / LC Architects
Studios and office spaces *





Dimand S.A.







www.dimand.gr







http://www.lc-a.uk/






























*Description:*


> Conversion of an existing phone directory printing facility to the new COSMOTE TV studios and offices. The design for the new uses, include 3 TV studios, technical areas, office spaces, meeting rooms, an interior open bridge area, a cafeteria and secondary areas. The design and construction of the project aim to minimize the environmental impact following the principles of sustainable development, which is accomplished by succeeding the strict requirements of LEED certification. The innovative lightweight façade will transform the building into a landmark. The construction works include demolitions, excavations, repairs, interior remodelling, renovations, changes to the façade and energy efficiency measures.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Grand Promenade of Athens / On going*

This large scale project aims to transform major streets and avenues in the centre of Athens into an extended pedestrian and bicycle zone that connects important archaeological sites and monuments in the city. It also an attempt to provide more vital space to the citizens of the city owing to the virus. 

The first phase of the projects is being implemented through temporary interventions that already started. The first aerial photo depicts the new face of Queen Olga avenue, a main axis that connects the Acropolis area with the Ancient Stadium and lays between the Zappeion Gardens and the National Garden, on the left of the photo and the archaeological site of the Temple of Zeus on the right. The red areas are for pedestrians and the yellow for bicycles while the rest lanes are for buses, taxis and cars.

Today it was the turn of the historical Panepistimiou street, the main axis that links the two most important squares of the city, Syntagma and Omonoia, with some of the most important public buildings of the city such as the neoclassical gem of the Athens Academy, the National Library, the Catholic Cathedral of Saint Denis, the iconic house of Heinrich Schliemann that today hosts the Numismatic Museum and many more. Cars and buses will continue to use three lanes of the street with the others becoming a pedestrian and bicycle promenade.

Today's photos from *Queen Olga Avenue*














































*source:*


https://www.kathimerini.gr/1082774/gallery/epikairothta/ellada/oi-a8hnaioi-gnwrizoyn-thn-anamorfwmenh-vasilisshs-olgas











Today's photos of the work in *Panepistimiou Street* that just started.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

systema magicum said:


> The red areas are for pedestrians and *the yellow for bicycles* while the rest lanes are for buses, taxis and cars.
> 
> View attachment 208671


Creating bicycle path on a tram line? I know these tracks are temporarily out of use, but still, this is pure stupidity


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

BHT said:


> Creating bicycle path on a tram line? I know these tracks are temporarily out of use, but still, this is pure stupidity


I agree with you about the tram, unfortunately it is not the only problematic issue in the project. Generally the so called "Grand Promenade" has been criticized by architects and urban planners as poorly designed, hasty and sketchy, especially for its implementation.

Meanwhile a few days ago as part of their participation in the Delphi Economic Forum, Dimand Real Estate Development in collaboration with Prodea Investments presented a video with some of their current developments in Athens. Some of them such as the Cosmote Tv Studios, has just been completed while others just started, like the Importex Office Building in Syggrou Avenue and Sarogleio Building, in the recently revamped Omonoia square, so we had the first presentation of their renderings. It also seems that we have the winner proposal for the Piraeus Tower.

*Importex Office Building in Syggrou Avenue*








*Sarogleio Building in Omonoia square*









*Piraeus Tower*









source:






Construction for the Importex Office Building has already commenced as you can see at the second photo. The new building will replace two older ones, as you may see at the first photo, that recently were demolished. Second photo by the user Katsiki, originally posted in the Hellenic Agora.


>


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Acropole Across / Cultural Center
Restored.*

Built between1926 and 1928 and designed by Sotiris Magiasis, the once legendary Acropole Palace hotel , a fine example of art nouveau, opposite of the National Archaeological Museum was recently restored and will host the Acropole Across Cultural Center. Hosting art residencies, research programs, talks, conferences and exhibitions for contemporary art, fashion, industrial design, photography, game designing and curatorial programs are the aims of the new institution. The main art shop of the Ministry of Culture will take a significant part of the ground floor and a restaurant - cafe with amazing views of the neoclassical building of the National Archaeological Museum with its gardens and Lycabettus will open at the top floor.




















































































*image sources:*








H νέα εποχή του Ακροπόλ και ο καινοτόμος φορέας που θα στεγάσει -Τι προβλέπει το νομοσχέδιο για το Acropole Across | ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΣ | iefimerida.gr


Το αριστουργηματικό art nouveau κτίριο του Ακροπόλ στην Πατησίων, δεν εντάσσεται απλώς στην ενεργή ζωή της Αθήνας, αλλά θα γίνει η στέγη ενός διεθνούς εμβέλειας φορέα, του Acropole Across που θα ενισχύσει και προβάλλει έλληνες δημιουργούς και καλλιτέχνες, με πολλές καινοτομίες στη δομή που...




www.iefimerida.gr












Μέσα στο σχεδόν έτοιμο «Ακροπόλ Παλάς» - Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες από την ανακαίνιση | LiFO


Οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης, που ξεκίνησαν το 2013, έχουν ολοκληρωθεί κατά 75%.




www.lifo.gr













Acropole Palace, Rising from the Ashes - Greece Is







www.greece-is.com












Ένα… Barbican Centre στην Πατησίων | The Art Newspaper Gr


Acropole Across ονομάζεται ο νέος δυναμικός και δραστήριος φορέας πολιτισμού και δημιουργίας στο πολύπαθο «Ακροπόλ Παλλάς»




taneatistechnis.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ena Campus / KN Group
In progress / partly completed*








ENA CAMPUS


KN Group is proud to present ENA – the first of its kind working campus in Athens, Greece – comprised of 6 buildings that represent the 6 continents of our planet.




www.kngroup.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*
Filothei House / Divercity Architects*








Filothei House | Divercity Architects


Divercity Architects designed a detached family house located in Filothei, a low density leafy suburb of Athens, meeting the clients' will for an intimate family house that could accommodate guests and become a space for entertainment at the same time.




www.archisearch.gr










Home — Divercity Architects


Divercity Architects is an award-winning architecture practice based in London and Athens. Tel: +44 (0)207 729 5035




www.divercityarchitects.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Centro Ottici Optical Store / Mold Architects
Store renovation / Athens 2020*





Mold Architects







www.moldarchitects.com


















Mold Architects







www.moldarchitects.com













How to stand out amid the eyewear market explosion


To keep up with consumer demand, Mold Architects was tasked with bringing a 40-year-old optics store in Athens into the present day.




www.frameweb.com




*Description:*


> The project focuses on the renovation of an optics store, dating back 40 years. The store is a landmark of Nea Smyrni, Athens, located in a prominent site on the square by El Venizelos Avenue. At the heart of customer demand lays the radical renovation and overall design of a new, recognizable business brand identity. The main challenge we faced was the volume of information assembled in a confined space of about 50sqm a multitude of distinct infrastructure elements, counters with glasses, benches, drawers, furniture, lightning, and visible air conditioning systems, paired with a large amount of heterogeneous exhibits, all contributed to a loaded environment, which was both tiring for the visitor and failed to showcase the product. The product, in turn, included a wide range of different types, materials and color pallets. The basic idea behind our composition was to remove all infrastructure elements to the greatest extent possible and reimagine the product itself as a structural element, whose repetition would produce architectural space.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Lycabettus Pan.Orama / Topio7 
1st Prize at the architectural design competition “LYCABETTUS PAN.ORAMA, redesign of surrounding landscape areas and supporting infrastructure of Lycabettus Hill Theatre - 2020*



































*The area of the proposed intervention, currently a parking space for the open air theatre of Lycabettus.*








*The winning proposal for the area emphasizes on the beauty of the surrounding rocks and the view of the city.*


























*source:* triantafyllou giorgos architect

Lycabettus theatre, was designed and build during the 60's by the renowned Greek architect Takis Zenetos, as gigantic satellite antenna landed in an abandoned 19th century quarry. Initially planned for ancient drama performances, it became soon the favourite open air venue of the Athenians in the top of Lycabetttus Hill with amazing views of the city and some incredible concerts. The structure of the theatre will be reinforced and restored based on a recent study, also the colourful plastic seats will be replaced by wooden in order to follow the original design of the architect.









Since this beautiful green area in the middle of Athens is 5 minutes walking from my flat, I visit Lycabettus all the time. I took the following photo by climbing in a harsh rock above the theatre, one of my favourite spots in the area that provides superb views at the top of Lycabettus, with the Chappel of Saint George and the Saronic Gulf in the background.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Glyfada Seafront Regeneration Project / 2020 
Status: Approved*








































































*source:*








Δ.Γλυφάδας: Εγκρίθηκε η ανάπλαση - Πώς θα γίνει η παραλία (φωτο) - Aftodioikisi.gr


Έτοιμοι για το επόμενο βήμα στην ανάπλαση του παραλιακού μετώπου στην Γλυφάδα, είναι στον Δήμο της περιοχή, όπως προανήγγειλε ο δήμαρχος, Γιώργος Παπανικολάου με ένα ποστάρισμά του στο Facebοοκ, γνωστοποιώντας την έγκριση του master plan για το όλο project. Αναλυτικά […]




www.aftodioikisi.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Capital MGallery Hotel / MT Architects
Interiors: MKV Design
Status: Under completion*

Some impressive views of Panepistimiou Street and the Acropolis from the rooftop pool of the new A.C MGallery Hotel.
*
















*










*


















source:*








Νέες φωτογραφίες του ολοκαίνουργιου 5άστερου Athens Capital Hotel - MGallery Collection - etravelnews.gr


Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ανακοινωθεί η ημερομηνία που θα λειτουργήσει το ολοκαίνουργιο 5άστερο Athens Capital Hotel – MGallery Collection, που βρίσκεται δίπλα στην πλατεία Συντάγματος (Πανεπιστημίου & Κριεζώτου γωνία). Τα εγκαίνια του νέου ξενοδοχείου της εταιρείας «Λάμψα» του ομίλου Λασκαρίδη...




etravelnews.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cuevas Eternidad Apartments building / 314 Architecture Studio
Voula, Athens.
Under construction*





314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







www.314architecturestudio.com



































































314 Architecture Studio


314 Architecture Studio, Glyfáda, Greece. 33K likes. 314 Studio is a European practice that explores the boundaries of contemporary Architecture. The studio has been awarded on many International...




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Say Hotel / A&M Architects
Under construction*


A&M Architects - A&M Architects


*

















images:*



https://www.fortunegreece.com/article/design-ambassador-to-marketingk-sinomili-me-tin-architektoniki-anazitontas-tin-ennia-tis-atmosferas/


*----------------------------------------










The Grand Promenade of Athens / On going 
Syntagma Square



























Panepistimiou Street








*










*
















*



























*images:*








Ο «Μεγάλος Περίπατος της Αθήνας» με ζαρντινιέρες (εικόνες)


Τοποθετήθηκαν οι ζαρντινιέρες κατά μήκος της Πανεπιστημίου για τον «Μεγάλο Περίπατο της Αθήνας».




www.athensvoice.gr













Μεγάλος Περίπατος: Οι αλλαγές σε Σύνταγμα και Πανεπιστημίου - Η κίνηση στο κέντρο | LiFO


Πρώτη μέρα εφαρμογής των αλλαγών, στην καρδιά του κέντρου, και η κίνηση ίσως δοκιμάζει την υπομονή των οδηγών.




www.lifo.gr













Το Σύνταγμα μπήκε στον «Μεγάλο Περίπατο της Αθήνας» (εικόνες)


Πρώτες εικόνες της πλατείας Συντάγματος μετά την ολοκλήρωση των έργων επέκτασης του «Μεγάλου Περιπάτου της Αθήνας».




www.athensvoice.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Brown Acropol Hotel / Omonoia square, Athens
Original architect: Emmanuel Vourekas
Restoration and Design: K-Studio
Status: Just Opened
Description:*


> Innovative and prolific, the emblematic Emmanuel Vourekas was Brown Acropol’s original architect. Inspired by the modernist movement but also influenced by contemporary elements, he played an important role in the mid-war and post-war architectural development of Athens, delivering a variety of buildings, ranging from large middle-class apartment blocks and mansions in the city center and the suburbs, to corporate units and big hotels. His work on Brown Acropol in particular, channels a 70s feeling that comprises the aesthetic trends of the mid-century era as well as the classic Athenian flair.
> Design & architecture agency K-Studio redesigned Brown Acropol in a manner that showcases a unique combination of retro and contemporary aesthetic, resulting in a mad men-like environment of luxury comfort. Since the hotel was in such a good condition already, its iconic elements from the modernist era were preserved and enhanced. Vintage furniture, bespoke pieces, timeless materials like oak wood, Greek marble, concrete and aluminum, and an earthy colour palette of burnt orange, mustard yellow and shades of brown attest to a subtle, hip ambience of fine taste. Satisfying the modern traveler’s practical and aesthetic needs, while making him feel at home in an elevated lifestyle context with a sociable attitude, is Brown Acropol’s aspiration.


















































































Art and design | Brown Acropol Athens


The art and design of Brown Acropol channels a 70s feeling that comprises the aesthetic trends of the mid-century era as well as the classic Athenian flair.




 brownhotels.com













Το νέο ξενοδοχείο που άνοιξε τις πόρτες του στην καρδιά της πόλης, στην Ομόνοια


Ο παλμός της πόλης άλλαξε γύρω από τη νέα πλατεία Ομονοίας, με το ανανεωμένο και λαμπερό Brown Acropol.




www.womantoc.gr













K-Studio | Architecture & Design Studio


We are a design practice rooted in Architecture. Our contextual approach produces unique and immersive experiences through Architecture, Interior and Hardscape Design, allowing us to achieve a holistic sense of experience across the range of spatial qualities within every project.




www.k-studio.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*PIRAEUS TOWER Redevelopment / PILA Studio
1st prize in architectural competition / 2020
Budget: 75.000.000 euros
On going*








ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΡΓΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ


Ο Πύργος του Πειραιά, το κτήριο – σύμβολο της πόλης, θα αποκτήσει «ζωή», 45 και πλέον χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του. Η κοινοπραξία της Dimand-EBRD και της Prodea Investments ΑΕΕΑΠ ανέλαβε να το μετατρέψει σε συγχρονο κτίριο γραφείων και εμπορικών χρήσεων. Νικητής του αρχιτεκτονικού διαγωνισμού...




www.archisearch.gr



















PILA


Led by Ilias Papageorgiou, PILA is an architecture studio based in Athens and New York that creates environments for culture, working, and living around the world.




pila.studio










Dimand S.A.







www.dimand.gr





*
















*










*


















Other proposals:








*
*UN Studio









SQ1-Square One 









RENA SAKELLARIDOU- SPARCH PC*









*Betaplan*









*Vikelas Architects*









*A.S.P.A*









*Divercity Architects*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Metro Line 3 Extension / Delivery of three new stations on Monday 6 of July 2020
Project Description:*


> With the operation of the extension’s first half, Aghia Varvara, Korydallos and Nikea are coming closer to Athens, making the route between Nikea and Syntagma Square a matter of only 15 minutes.
> Upon the extension’s conclusion in 2022, Line 3 will connect the port and center of Piraeus with the center of Athens and other major transport gates such as the Airport and the Central Railway Station. Piraeus Station will be then transformed into the largest transport hub in Attica region, owing to the existence of 2 Metro Stations (Line 1 and Line 3), a Suburban Railway Station, Tram, buses, trolley buses stops and the port.











Three first stations of Athens Metro Line 3 extension to operate by summer 2020 | TornosNews.gr


The delivery of the first three stations of the Athens Metro Line extension to Piraeus is now a matter of time, according to ypodomes.com. As sources




www.tornosnews.gr




*
Korydallos Metro Station

























*











*Nikaia Metro Station













































Agia Barbara*












































*Archaeological Display.*








*Photos by Pygmalion Karatzas*
www.pygmalionkaratzas.com


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

fantastic the three new metro stations


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Ι like them too, especially how colorfoul they are! 
*------------------------------








The Orbit Office Campus / LC Architects in collaboration with Vikelas Architects
Completed - 2020
Client: Noval Property S.A. 
Images:Spyros Hound / Nikos Daniilidis * 
*photos source: *








"THE ORBIT" New Office Building in Athens | Vikelas Architects


Τhe Orbit is a nine story office building with a gross surface of 40.000 sq.m. in Ampelokipoi, Athens, covering a whole building block. The plot is inclined mainly along the east – west axis. The building was initially conceived and designed in 2004 to house one single leaseholder, which proved...



www.vikelas.gr




Description:


> That way a new gate was offered to the building, that is actually the main entrance for everyone coming from the Panormou metro station. It is important to mention that these new balconies, with a cantilever of 8 m. and the new terraces that form 22m long bridges between the two wings, are propably the most bold interventions that were made to the existing concrete skeleton from a structural aspect.
> Two elements contribute to the new building's identity. The first one is undeniably the continuous horizontal fins, clad in aluminum panels, that cover practically the whole building perimeter, offering efficient shading and the second one is the strong presence of vegetation, that is found in the form of vertical gardens in front of the four secondary stairwells found on the two large facades ( south and north ) and in the form of, as mentioned before, sky gardens on the various terraces.The contribution of the lighting design was also very important in creating a comfortable enviroment and highlighting the architectural details while following an enviromentally responsible direction.
> The building is actually about to be granted the highest enviromental LEED platinum distinction, as it serves its purpose by providing high quality energy efficient working and live-in spaces while retaining a very low enviromental footrpint. The landscape design also serves these goals, by creating a sustainable, low maintance, mediterranean microclimate containing a large variety of native plants that result in an all year long lasting ensemble of high aesthetics.
> The extensive planted surfaces , both horizontal and vertical, cover a total surface equal to 80% of the site's surface, forming a building that it truly green as an entity, and could be described as an autonomous in situ ecosystem.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Hellinikon Project 
Master Plan: Foster and Partners 
Technical Consultant: Arup
Landscape Design: Charles Anderson / Doxiadis +
Local Architect: A. Tombazis Architects and Associate Architects S.A. 
Budget: 8 billion euros
Total area size:* *6,200,000 sqm
Hellinikon Metropolitan Park size: 2,000,569 sqm *

On Friday July the 3d Greece’s prime minister inaugurated the start of construction work on the Hellinikon Project development at the prime seaside site of the old Athens airport. After his brief speech on site, bulldozers began pulling down one of the more than 200 abandoned buildings. Lamda Development, which is undertaking the investment, plans to turn the 6,200,000 square-meter seaside plot into a complex of public parks, luxury residences, the largest mall in Greece, an aquarium, hotels, a yachting marina, cultural venues, a museum of aviation, health centers, educational and research facilities, a public beach of 1km and an integrated resort and casino at a total cost of about 8 billion euros. The projects involves the construction of 6 skyscrapers of 200 meters maximum height, three of them located at the seafront of the old aiport plot, the integrated resort and two residential towers, an observation tower - monument in the middle of the park, one office tower at the business district and a hotel tower.

*General view of the site.*









*View of the Hellinikon Project from the sea with the three seafront skyscrapers, the marina on the right, the 1km beach in the middle and the futuristic aquarium on the left.*

















*View of the Aquarium on the left, the public beach and the main promenade that leads to the metropolitan park.*









*The 200 meters high Marina Residential Tower.*









*According to the landscape design for the park in some areas the hills existed on the area before becoming an airport at the first half of the 20th century, will be recreated.*









*A smaller beach with luxury seaside residences.*








*The Sports Facilities complex in the Metropolitan Park and an impressive view of the three seafront towers at the background.*








*The main lake at the Trachonon Nature Center of the Hellinikon Metropolitan Park.*








*The Old Terminal designed by Eero Saarinen is a listed monument building and will be transformed to the main conference and exhibition centre of the development. A large scale sculpture park is planned in front of the building.*



















* The Metropolitan Park at the core of the old airport site consists of seven interconnecting persists each of a distinctive character. *









*An Olympic Airways Boeing 747 will be used as giant graffiti art canvas , marking the location of the old Athens airport.*








*More information for the park here:*


> At the heart of the Hellinikon Project is the Metropolitan Park. Rivalling London’s Hyde Park and New York City’s Central Park in size, beauty and functionality, the Metropolitan Park will be a bold new icon for the City of Athens, a new draw for visitors and a unique resource for all that will transform urban life.
> With a size of 2,000,569 sqm, it will be the core of the connection of the sea front with Hymettus by linking the fixed track means of transport to serve direct access to the park and the sea front from all over the Attica basin.
> Its main design principle, the organization of a variety of uses, greenery and routes organically connected to the city, so that it is addressed to everyone and that it is accessible to all.








The Metropolitan Park - The Ellinikon







thehellinikon.com





*The New Urban Innovation 
and Business Centre*



























*A Navigation map at the Highlights of the Development*.








Discover the highlights of the Hellinikon Project


Take a tour around the Hellinikon Project and view the project's highlights, the destination attractions, the emblematic landmarks and the developments completed within the first 5 years.




thehellinikon.com













The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




thehellinikon.com













Greece: Construction Begins on Major Development Project


Greece’s prime minister on Friday inaugurated the start of construction work on a long-delayed major development project at the prime seaside site of the old Athens airport.




www.nytimes.com













Greece starts clearing ground for Athens property plan after long delay


Greece started work clearing ground on Friday for a real estate project that plans to turn a disused airport on the Athens coast into one of Europe's biggest tourist resorts, three times the size of Monaco.




www.reuters.com













Greece: Construction begins on major development project


Greece’s prime minister has inaugurated the start of construction work on a long-delayed major development project at the prime seaside site of the old Athens airport




abcnews.go.com





*Photos from the demolition of the buildings at the plot of the old Athens airport that started last week.*




































*Video:*





*source: *


https://www.kathimerini.gr/1085808/gallery/oikonomia/ellhnikh-oikonomia/die8nh-mme-gia-ellhniko-megalo-anapty3iako-ergo-kontra-sth-grafeiokratia


*Recent TV spot*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* National Archaeological Museum
Reformation of the Main Garden / Ecoscapes Ladscape Architects & Designers
On Going
Sponsored by JT International 
Today's photos from the site.














































source: *








Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο: Νέα όψη στον προαύλιο χώρο - Ξεκίνησε η ανάπλαση


Οι διαδικασίες καλλωπισμού στηρίζονται στη μελέτη ανάπλασης του περιβάλλοντος χώρου του μουσείου




www.lifo.gr





*The Museum: *





Αρχική - National Archaeological Museum







www.namuseum.gr




*
Photos from the completed Atrium Garden:*











































ATRIUM N.A.M.


Ecoscapes Landscape Design




www.ecoscapes.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Inspire Athens / Steelman Partners
Integrated Resort and Casino / The Hellinikon Project
Mohegan Gaming & Entertainment and GEK TERNA / Winning bid at the International Casino License Competition









Video Presentation:*











































> Mohegan Gaming & Entertainment (MGE) says it's ready to break ground once given the green light on its more than $1 billion integrated resort casino planned for Athens, Greece.
> 
> MGE, the gaming unit of the Mohegan Tribe of Connecticut, won a bidding war against rival US tribal and commercial casino operator Hard Rock International to acquire a 30-year license to operate a casino on the former grounds of the Hellinikon International Airport. The casino is a component of The Hellinikon Project, a $9 billion redevelopment of the airport grounds that measures approximately 2.4 square miles.
> 
> Mohegan Gaming is calling its Hellinikon project INSPIRE Athens. The resort is being designed by Steelman Partners, an international architectural firm that specializes in integrated resort concepts.











Mohegan Gaming Ready to Break Ground on $1B Greece Integrated Resort Casino


Mohegan Gaming Ready to Break Ground on $1B Greece Integrated Resort Casino




www.steelmanpartners.com














*renderings:*








Mohegan Gaming & Entertainment unveils the concept behind INSPIRE Athens, a Landmark Integrated Resort and Casino Development for the Hellinikon Project | Mohegan


Mohegan Gaming and Entertainment (“MGE”), in partnership with GEK TERNA, unveiled today INSPIRE Athens, its concept for the first Integrated Resort and Casino (“IRC”) in Greece. The resort consists of a luxury hotel, entertainment venues, convention center, shopping, dining, casino, and a...




mohegangaming.com













Καζίνο στο Ελληνικό: Αυτή είναι η πρόταση της Mohegan - Επιβλητικό κτίριο εμπνευσμένο από τη μορφή Καρυάτιδας | LiFO


Το Ιnspire Athens, την πρότασή της για το καζίνο στο Ελληνικό. παρουσίασε σήμερα η Mohegan Gaming and Entertainment σε συνεργασία με την ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ.




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residential Complex in Voula / Potiropoulos & Partners
Under Construction*








Potiropoulos+Partners Architecture


Potiropoulos+Partners is the 2015 rebranding of Potiropoulos D+L Architects to include younger partners and reflect the international point of view on the future of the built environment.




www.potiropoulos.gr













*Description:*


> The project’s structure consists of a series of rectangular, linear volumes which open or close in response to orientation and surrounding views, resulting in a varied and manifold building ensemble. Materiality is another key parameter of the design process, especially with regards to the ways materials actively cooperate to form the building envelope. For instance, plaster, glass and wood – used here to achieve a geometric contrast between the volumes – follow a horizontal, linear rhetoric, albeit reversing its usual ratios and relations. The architectural configuration of the building intends to highlight the diverse qualities of the transition from urban space to nature.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Night view.

PIRAEUS TOWER Redevelopment / PILA Studio
1st prize in architectural competition / 2020
On going. Location: Piraeus, Athens, Greece
façade engineer: eckersley o’ callaghan 
area:* 322,917 ft2 (30,000 m2)
*floors:* 22
*program:* office, retail, restaurant, terraces
*schedule:* expected completion Q1 2023 

*Video, screenshots and a Designboom presentation.*









PILA wins competition to redesign the façade of piraeus tower in athens






www.designboom.com




*Facade Study.*








*Concept.*


> *a shading structure consisting of vertical and horizontal overhangs encloses the tower.* each vertical fin is horizontally displaced from one floor to the next, creating a spring pattern that wraps around the building. the pattern gently slides from one elevation to another, like a piece of fabric wrapping around the tower. this dynamic pattern appears different from various locations, creating a rich visual experience that is constantly transforming, depending on where one is standing. this approach allows for a specific treatment of each façade, depending on environmental requirements and views, but also ensures a unified treatment of the volume. *to further emphasize the movement of the façade, the vertical fins rotate as they rise toward the top of the structure.* the rotation of fins is designed to optimize the shading performance of the building and amplify the panoramic views the property offers. the fins facing southwest and southeast are rotated to provide unobstructed views of the water and the port, while the northwest and northeast façades are oriented toward views of downtown athens.


*Video Presentation.*






*Video screenshots.*



















































Eckersley O'Callaghan – Engineers







www.eocengineers.com


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Damn, I took a first look at the render and I thought "A modern-looking skyscraper? In Greece? Outside of the Hellinikon redevelopment?"

Of course it's just a renovation. Greece would rather just change the facade (though that's good) than to build anything tall.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Aiolou Development / Mixed Used
Athens Centre 
On Going






» AIOLOU 39-41







aiolos.co.il













Description:*


> The project includes two adjacent buildings located in the Kentro neighborhood favored by tourists in the heart of Athens’ city center.
> The neighborhood is close to the largest pedestrian mall in Athens, the prestigious Ermou, a walking distance from the Syntagma Square near the Monastiraki Square to the famous Plaka area and the foot of the Acropolis.
> Aiolou 39 – An impressive 3 story building for preservation above a commercial floor.
> Aiolou 41 – An impressive 6 story building above a commercial floor with an elevator. The building could be entered from the Aiolou pedestrian mall and from the new pedestrian mall in Karori. The buildings are close to the Ermou pedestrian mall, and are a short walking distance from Syntgama’s and Monastriaki’s metro stations.


*Current situation of the buildings:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office Complex / Divercity Architects and** Bennetts Associates
Prodea Investments with Dimand Development.
On Going*





Home — Divercity Architects


Divercity Architects is an award-winning architecture practice based in London and Athens. Tel: +44 (0)207 729 5035




www.divercityarchitects.com










About Us / Bennetts Associates


Bennetts Associates was formed in 1987. We are now an employee-owned trust of around 80 people with offices in London, Edinburgh and Manchester.




www.bennettsassociates.com










Dimand S.A.







www.dimand.gr















This is the new joint project by Prodea Investments and Dimand after the recently presented Piraeus Tower Redevelopment. The new building designed by the acclaimed Greek firm Divercity Architects with London based, Bennetts Associates is located in Syngrou Avenue, opposite of Intercontinental Hotel and a few blocks from the Onassis Cultural Centre. The avenue connects the historical centre of the Greek capital with the Faliro seafront, where Renzo Piano's new opera and national library aka SNF Cultural Centre, has become the new Athenian landmark with more than 5 million visitors every year. Many hotels such as the Grand Hyatt and Marriott are also located in the avenue alongside with the Museum of Contemporary Art.



















*Photos from the recent demolishing of the two existing buildings in the plot where the new office complex will break ground shortly. *









*


















source:*



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=332855191074368


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Archaeological Museum
Reformation of the Main Garden / Ecoscapes Landscape Architects & Designers
Completed.*

The revamped garden of the National Archaeological Museum opened this Saturday to the public, with the 1.300 year old olive tree to be the centre point of the recent intervention in the originally 19th century designed garden.









Myth-inspired museum garden opens to visitors | eKathimerini.com


Some 6,000 native shrubs and trees, including a 1,300-year-old olive tree, adorn the new garden at the National Archaeological Museum in Athens, which opened to visitors on Saturday. The garden contains plants found in Greek mythology and is divided into three sections: Botanical walks, the...




www.ekathimerini.com








> Some 6,000 native shrubs and trees, including a 1,300-year-old olive tree, adorn the new garden at the National Archaeological Museum in Athens, which opened to visitors on Saturday. The garden contains plants found in Greek mythology and is divided into three sections: Botanical walks, the "Arcadian landscape" and a small artificial hill in the center for the old olive tree. "Our reasoning was for the museum garden to be linked to the museum itself and its collections. We have selected plants that point to to the Homeric epics and signs will be placed in each flowerbed with their names, while informative material will be distributed to the visitors," botanist Dr Antonis Skordilis, who is founder and CEO of Ecoscapes, the company who created the garden, told Kathimerini.





















www.ecoscapes.gr






Αρχική - National Archaeological Museum







www.namuseum.gr





=*==============================









Liquid Soul / Deca architecture 
Mixed use Building / Port of Piraeus / Athens.
Approved.*


https://deca.gr/










Liquid Soul


Related SRL Suprematist Landscape, AntiparosSuprematist Landscape is a proposition for two seaside vacation home... S101 Leoforos Syngrou 101, 11745 Athens (Neos Kosmos)S101 is a mixed-use the company developed in the 196... Micon Lofts Aisopou 3, 105 54 Athens (Psyrri) Micon Lofts is Hellenic...




hellenic-properties.com





*








Current status of the building.







*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Belle Epoque Suites / MamaProject*
*Restoration of a 1920's building in the centre of Athens. Design of a Boutique hotel. Completed.*





Belle Epoque | 20th century suites – MAMA Project







www.mamaproject.gr
























> In the process of construction the most difficult part was to work with a -100 year old – building, and in the main time to maintain its original features & restore them properly. We use modern & classic material, new customized furniture special designed for the hotel & refurnished old ones. Our goal is to have quality products to highlight the historic building.The hotel is located on 7th Praxitelous & Havriou street in the center of Athens. It has 17 rooms/suites between 7 types, each one with each own design qualities. The name of the hotel [Belle Epoque – 20th Century suites] encloses all the design concept, which has references in 1920s times of Athens – the years that the building was originally constructed.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Astir Villas 
Vouliagmeni, Athens / On going.*

*First Two Uber-Luxury Villas Sold at Astir Palace Resort
The villas will occupy some of the most prime real estate in Attica, by the sea next to the iconic jewel of the Athens Riviera. *


> Sales agreements for the first couple of luxury villas at the Astir Palace Resort in the seaside Athens suburb of Vouliagmeni were signed last week, according to Kathimerini.
> The price came to 40 million euros for each property, with the inclusion of an option for two more villas by the same buyer at a predetermined price. The buyer is said to be a Greek tanker owner.
> Each of the 13 villas on offer at the resort ranges in size from 2,500 to 4,000 square meters. They are built on plots of 5,000-8,600 square meters.
> The same sources add that there are at least four more interested buyers with whom talks are already under way.











First Two Uber-Luxury Villas Sold at Astir Palace Resort - Greece Is


The villas will occupy some of the most prime real estate in Attica, by the sea next to the iconic jewel of the Athens Riviera.




www.greece-is.com










Astir Villas | Astir







www.astir.gr














*





























https://www.kathimerini.gr/1088383/gallery/oikonomia/epixeirhseis/viles-gia-ligoys-se-polytelh-sygkrothmata


*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Slate Line / Richard Long
Dionysos Eleythereus Shrine, South Slope of Acropolis, Athens.
21 July - 30 September 2020*








RICHARD LONG | ATHENS SLATE LINE - NEON


Activating archaeological sites with contemporary art, NEON is proud to present Richard Long’s Athens Slate Line, positioned leading up to the shrine of Dionysos Eleuthereus on the South Slope of the Acropolis of Athens. The project is realised in collaboration with the Ministry of Culture and...




neon.org.gr












*Description:*


> Activating archaeological sites with contemporary art, NEON is proud to present Richard Long’s _Athens Slate Line, _positioned leading up to the shrine of Dionysos Eleuthereus on the South Slope of the Acropolis of Athens. The project is realised in collaboration with the Ministry of Culture and Sports as part of the initiative “All of Greece, One Culture”. Curated by NEON’s Director Elina Kountouri, the installation will last until 30 September 2020.
> 
> Richard Long has for many decades been associated with the emergence of Land Art in Britain during the 1960s. Central to his practice is the action of walking. He has created sculpture and Land Art using lines all over the world, including the Sahara desert, Australia and Ireland.












*images: *








"Athens Slate Line": Το έργο του Richard Long στη Νότια Κλιτύ της Ακρόπολης


Το έργο του Richard Long "Athens Slate Line", ενός από τους σημαντικότερους καλλιτέχνες της Land Art, παρουσιάζεται στον Περίπατο που οδηγεί στο Ιερό Διονύσου Ελευθερέως στη Νότια Κλιτύ της Ακρόπολης.




www.elculture.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece – Alexandros Soutzos Museum / Expansion and modernization project.
Under Construction

















*









*
















*



































Οι πρώτες εικόνες από τη νέα Εθνική Πινακοθήκη - Αυτοψία της Λίνας Μενδώνη | in.gr


Αυτοψία της Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού κ. Λίνας Μενδώνη στο εργοτάξιο της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης.




www.in.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Urban Life / Katerina Valsamaki
Apartment Building in Kerameikos / Refurbishment of and existent building
Status: Granted Permission to start construction








Κτήριο Διαμερισμάτων BnB στον Κεραμεικό


Τα διαμερίσματα διαθέτουν θέα στην Ακρόπολη και το ισόγειο διαμορφώνεται με καταστήματα.




www.katerinavalsamaki.gr





























*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ano Kypseli Pocket Park*
The Municipality of Athens commenced the implementation of a series of pocket parks in central residential areas of the city and the first one was delivered toady in the neighbourhood of Ano Kypseli.
*




































source:









Pocket park στην Άνω Κυψέλη - Κ. Μπακογιάννης: Ουσιαστικές αστικές παρεμβάσεις στις γειτονιές τα πάρκα - τσέπης (photo) | ΑΘΗΝΑ 9,84


Ένα πάρκο γειτονιάς, πραγματικό στολίδι παραδόθηκε σήμερα στους κατοίκους και τους επισκέπτες της Άνω Κυψέλης από τον Δήμο Αθηναίων. Πρόκειται για έναν χώρο που διεθνώς αποκαλείται “pocket park” (πάρκο τσέπης), είναι το πρώτο που δημιουργείται από τον Δήμο Αθηναίων και αποτελεί ανάσα δροσιάς για...




www.athina984.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Law firm Office in a **listed 1928 building** / AK-A Architects
A listed neoclassical 1928 building, situated in the historical center of Athens, transformed by AK-A Architects, into the newly renovated offices of law firm POTAMITISVEKRIS.*









Omirou - AKA







www.ak-a.gr













*Description: *


> The firm has made a conscious effort to revitalize the center of Athens by reintegrating an old building into the social and urban fabric of the city; in this case, a building by distinguished architect Kostas Kitsikis, who contributed to the modernization of Greek architecture and its international promotion.
> While the exterior of the building remained intact, maintaining a mix of Belle Époque and Art Déco morphological elements combined with Art Nouveau details, its interior underwent a radical reconstruction in the 1980s, dismantling all original elements.The recent renovation of the interior reflects the tripartite division of the building’s neoclassical facades: the ground floor (or “base”) acts as the threshold, containing the reception and client meeting rooms; the five floors (or “shaft”) contain the offices; and a singular meeting room is located on the 6th floor (or “capital”)*.*
> The ground floor is characterized by a custom geometrical marble floor inspired by 19th century Athenian mansion entryways, which radiates diagonally from the main entrance and extends into the entire ground floor: from the reception area to the color-demarcated meeting rooms located around it.


















































































Ένα δικηγορικό γραφείο μοναδικής αισθητικής στο ιστορικό κέντρο της Αθήνας


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*80 Michalakopoulou street Office Building / ISV Architects*
*Complete refurbishment of an existing 14,957 sq.m. office building.
Under construction* *- Completion scheduled for November 2020*








80 Michalakopoulou street, Athens


80 Michalakopoulou street, Athens View all A Stand-alone multi-storey office building with underground parking spaces, located at 80 Michalakopoulou and Papadiamantopoulou street in Athens. The total surface area of the property is 14,957 sq.m. Ownership 100% Key Tenants -...



trastor.gr
 



www.isv.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*INTERelationships Collective Houssing / Yanniotis & Associates Bureau 
Proposal*








Yanniotis & Associates, Architects & Consulting Engineers / Constantinos Yanniotis - Interelationships, a pilot, sustainable, collective housing | The Plan


Apartment blocks, public housing




www.theplan.it












*Description: *


> *INTERelationships* is *a sustainable, collective housing, supported living complex with public usages* that hosts vulnerable groups of people living in a collective community. The social impact of the project is important because it (re)integrates these people *with work and joint participation* in a multitude of activities with city residents. It may thus become a cultural attraction where interpersonal relationships develop through social, cultural and leisure revenue-generated activities run by tenants. Fundamental aim of the project is to demonstrate that UD fits into buildings or complexes with modern aesthetics by proposing a *sustainable dwelling model*. Sustainability is defined in terms of *Infrastructure* (Zero Energy), *User* (Universal Design, Health monitoring, Social Integration, Job offer) and *Operation Management* (human and spatial resources utilization, Water Management, Zero Waste).
















INTERelationships – Yanniotis & Associates







www.yanniotis-arch.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Say Hotel /A&M Architects 
Kifisia, Athens. 
Under Construction*












































































SAY HOTEL - More Than A Stay | Ξενοδοχείο στην Κηφισιά


Το ολοκαίνουργιο ξενοδοχείο στην Κηφισιά που προσφέρει άνεση, χαλάρωση και socializing, σε μια απαράμιλλη ατμόσφαιρα υψηλής αισθητικής.




www.sayhotel.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Olympian Kallimarmaro / Residential Building - Under construction*





Athens Apartments - Properties For Sale On Athens Greece location loc


The Olympian Kallimarmaro Athens One Building with 5% Rental Return location location location




www.greece-properties-gate.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Dave Red Hotel
Omonoia Square, Athens center. Just opened*.








DAVE Red: Νέες φωτογραφίες του δεύτερου ξενοδοχείου της Brown Hotels στην Ομόνοια - etravelnews.gr


Νέες φωτογραφίες του τριών αστέρων DAVE Red Athens, που είναι το δεύτερο ξενοδοχείο του ομίλου Brown Hotels στην περιοχή της Ομόνοιας, μετά το 4άστερο Brown Acropol, αναρτήθηκαν στις ηλεκτρονικές πλατφόρμες κρατήσεων booking.com και hotels.com. Το DAVE Red Athens βρίσκεται στη συμβολή των οδών...




etravelnews.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residential Complex in Elliniko.
Status: Under construction








*
































__





Συνδεθείτε ή εγγραφείτε για να δείτε το περιεχόμενο


Δείτε δημοσιεύσεις, φωτογραφίες και πολλά άλλα στο Facebook.




el-gr.facebook.com













Real Estate in Glyfada, Athens, PMD Real Estate


Real Estate in Greece. PMD is a Greek Real estate office in Glyfada. Property for sale and for rent: Houses, Apartments, Villas, Land, Plots, Factories, Hotels, Business premises. Realty for private and business use throughout the whole of Greece.




www.pmdrealestate.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Orbit Urban Office Campus / LC Architects & Vikelas Architects*
*Mixed Use - Office Building. *
*Completion: 2020*
*Developer: Noval Property 
Landscape: Ecoscapes
Lighting Design: Danilof light and Visual Perception Studio
Construction: TERNA
Photography: Pygmalion Karatzas
Photo shoot date: August 2020
Complete Presentation: *








Danilof Light & Visual Perception Studio designed the lighting for the Orbit Urban Office Campus in Athens


Danilof Light & Visual Perception Studio was appointed by Noval Property, owner and project manager, to work in a multidisciplinary environment and design the lighting for the Orbit Urban Office Campus in Athens. As a design consultancy working exclusively with light and lighting in the built...




www.archisearch.gr





*







*
*EXTERIOR VIEW AT DUSK*

*
















*
*FACADE DETAIL*








*ATRIUM VIEW AT NIGHT*








*ATRIUM VIEW AT DUSK*








*INTERIOR VIEW OF ENTRANCE LOBBY*








*EXTERIOR VIEW OF ENTRANCE ATRIUM*








*FACADE DETAIL*








_*FACADE DETAIL*_








*EXTERIOR VIEW OF ENTRANCE ATRIUM*



http://www.lc-a.uk/











Pygmalion Karatzas Photography


Architectural and Fine Art Photography




www.pygmalionkaratzas.com













*ATRIUM VIEW AT DUSK*


















*EXTERIOR VIEW AT NIGHT, THE ORBIT – URBAN OFFICE CAMPUS, ATHENS GREECE, LIGHTING DESIGN BY DANILOF LIGHT + VISUAL PERCEPTION STUDIO | ARCHITECTURE BY LC ARCHITECTS & VIKELAS ARCHITECTS, PHOTOGRAPHED BY PYGMALION KARATZAS.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*TWO DETACHED HOUSES IN KOROPI / Office 25 Architects *






OFFICETWENTYFIVEARCHITECTS | TWO DETACHED HOUSES IN KOROPI,ATHENS







o25.gr





*





























































*




> This project is about two detached family houses in Koropi area, Athens. The houses are located in the northwest of the building site -near to the public road- and the garden in the south. Each residence consists of four levels. The living areas and the kitchen are located on the ground floor of each house and the bedrooms on the upper levels. The different uses of each level form three different zones on the facade of the building. The top zone is the most characteristic one, because of the prismatic shape of the building above its base. This dominant architectural feature of the houses has big openings that visually connect two levels of the house and enable natural ventilation and daylight into the building.
> The main entrance of each residence, leads to the living room with views to the garden.


*Photography: Pygmalion Karatzas *









GR_O25 Koropi residences | photography







www.pygmalionkaratzas.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*ASTERIA COMPLEX ONE&ONLY RESORT
Adaptive reuse - modernization of The Asteria Complex in Glyfada, Greece. 
Project:* 5*-star Resort 
* Location:* Glyfada – Athens
*Status:* ongoing 
*Buildable Area:* 271.709 sq.m. (plot area)
21.380 sq.m. (buildable area)

_*Operator:* _Kerzner International - One&Only  


*Description: *


> _Dimand has been appointed as the Development Manager for the redevelopment project of the Asteria Complex in Glyfada which was the first organized bathing and tourist complex in post war Athens.
> Paying homage to the glory that this coastal area represented during the 50s and 60s and following the high standards of One & Only, the site will once again become one of the pioneer projects in the overall redevelopment of the Athens Riviera.
> In this unique seaside location the preserved bungalows and villas of the initial complex together with more recent buildings will be developed and redesigned into a 5 star high end One & Only Resort of 127 keys completed with facilities such as Branded Restaurants, exclusive SPA, idyllic Beach Bars and more._


 _ 

Dimand S.A.







_
A video with the current situation of the once legendary 60's resort with the distinctive modern architecture and the beautiful landscape.

























_

















_ * Video and Video stills: Up Drones*
_ Up Drones_


----------



## k4mik4tz3 (May 20, 2015)

systema magicum said:


> View attachment 429451
> 
> 
> *ASTERIA COMPLEX ONE&ONLY RESORT
> ...


Is there a plan for the Balux seaside resort? A few years ago I had invested in real estate (Voula) near this location and liked the club there.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Balux seaside is part of the Asteria complex that will be transformed into a luxurious resort, operated by Kerzner International as One&Only. It is a beautiful area and this project has the potential to rival the Four Seasons Astir Palace complex in Vouliagmeni. There is an intense real estate development lately in Glyfada and Voula, with luxurious residential buildings. Some of them have a very distinctive architecture, also presented at this thread.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Port Plaza 
“Villa Mercouri” PPPD2 Building / KN Group
Restoration of an early 20th century listed building, part of the the Piraeus Port Plaza Complex.
Completed in 2020
Piraeus, Greece.








 View of the restored Villa Mercouri with the recently completed Piraeus Port Plaza 2Z Office Building.*

*Description:*



> PPP2D is part of the Piraeus Port Plaza, the ambitious development project for the regeneration of Piraeus which consists of three city blocks with a total plot area of 17.841 sqm and total buildable area 77.050 sqm. Sited where the old emblematic factory of "Papastratos" stands even today, PPP2D is a listed, three-story building from 1910-1920 and the Papastratos family once lived in it. The building is also known as “Villa Mercouri” named after the legendary actress and Minister of Culture and Sports in Greece, Melina Mercouri, who also lived in it for a while.
> 
> It is located in the same building block of City Block 129 in Piraeus, with the building PPPE (former lithograph) and the newly erected building PPP2Z.
> KN Group was commissioned by Teleperformance Greece the layout design of the interiors based on the needs and specifications of the company. Also, to ensure quality, the company assigned to KN Group the high supervision and final receipt of the project. During the construction, weekly autopsies were performed and the work schedule was monitored. Due to the special character of the building, the reconstruction proceeded on the basis of specific terms set by the Ministry of Culture.




















































































PPP2D


PPP2D is part of the Piraeus Port Plaza, the ambitious development project for the regeneration of Piraeus which consists of three city blocks with a total plot area of 17.841 sqm and total buildable area 77.050 sqm. Sited where the old emblematic factory of




www.kngroup.gr





Giorgos Sfakianakis Photography


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Thriassio Field Complex / Bobotis+Bobotis Architects*
*Freight Centre and Shorting Station of the Railway Agency of Greece. *
*Status: completed*






Thriassio Field Complex | Bobotis+Bobotis







bobotisarchitects.com




*




















































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Emerald Terraces / ISV Architects
Residential Complex in Glyfada.
Completed.*





The Emerald Terraces | Emerald Developments







www.emeralddevelopments.gr
















































































































The Emerald Terraces - ISV Architects







www.isv.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*'The Swell' / 314 Architecture Studio
Residential Building - Glyfada
Under Construction



























































































314 Architecture Studio


314 Architecture Studio, Glyfáda, Greece. 33K likes. 314 Studio is a European practice that explores the boundaries of contemporary Architecture. The studio has been awarded on many International...




www.facebook.com










314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







www.314architecturestudio.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Twin Houses in Athens / Dimitris Issaias – Tassis Papaioannou 
Completed.*
*Description:*



> The transformation of an oversize, off–color suburban home from the 1980ies into a contemporary, multi-level twin house compound was a great challenge: Stripping the building of all post-modern features was a requirement from the outset, and so was the redesign of the roof and the removal of large segments of the existing balconies. After scrutiny into the existing structure, the need of reinforcing earthquake protection was brought to the surface, to comply with current regulations.
> The chosen solution was the construction of a new façade of reinforced concrete, wrapping around the existing one, securing structural resilience. This new, 25cm-thick shell sits upon the ground and extends all the way to the upper levels and to the newly built butterfly roof. This solution is consistent with the regulations for structural reinforcement of existing buildings.



*




















































Links:*
*








Twin Houses in Athens


A Modern Shell




ek-mag.com







Δημήτρης Ησαΐας, Τάσης Παπαϊωάννου - Αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο, αρχιτέκτονες, www.issaias-papaioannou.gr


*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cuevas Eternidad / 314 Architecture Studio *
* Luxury Residential Building in Voula, Athens 
Under Construction
Development: QG Investments 
Visualized by Helix Imageworks 








Domes of Eternity


Domes of Eternity Residences in Posidonos 3 & Nafsikas 6, Voula, Greece H15_ Cuevas de la eternidad (Domes of Eternity) is a residential project situated in the South suburbs of Ath-ens, Greece. The plot, which has a total area of 3150,84 sm, is located in Posidonos 3 &




qg-investments.com













Description:*


> Α blend of geometrical shapes, reflections and lighting create optical illusions and draw observer's mood to eternity. This seductive development stands next to the iridescent blue sea of the Athenian riviera. We passionately bring to life this inspired expression of modern architecture.


*Video Presentation:*














































































*Links:* 314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis









Home


QG INVESTMENTS View portfolio Breathtaking design essentials for modern home living. ABOUT QG-INVESTMENTS Experience Modern Design QG Investments is a Greece based international developer that creates unique residential projects in the southern suburbs of Attica, in some of the most...




qg-investments.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*
The Cohort Athens / R.C Tech
Hotel - Residences, Athens centre.
Lighting Design: umayalighting

Under Construction*



http://www.rctech.gr/





https://www.thecohort.com/







__





The Cohort Athens | UMAYA Lighting Design


Another exciting opportunity for this 2020! Our Helsinki office has recently been appointed as lighting consultants for The Cohort in Athens, Greece.




umayalighting.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*AEK F.C Arena /A.S.P.A Design
Under Construction *









«Αγιά Σοφιά»: Ο Ναός της ΑΕΚ ντύνεται εξωτερικά -Μαγικές εικόνες!


Τρεχουν οι εργασίες στο εξωτερικό του γηπέδου της ΑΕΚ




www.enwsi.gr



































































































ASPA Design - Urban Enviromental Reformations S.A.







www.aspadesign.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Modernist Athens / FORMrelated Studio
Conversion of the former Canadian embassy late 50's building into a boutique
hotel - Athens center.
Just Completed - Opening end of September.









Τhe Modernist in Athens | A Modern 4* Hotel near Acropolis


The new Modernist Hotel in Athens is set to open its doors in the summer of 2020 on the southern slopes of Lycabettus Hill, in the Kolonaki neighbourhood.




www.themodernisthotels.com







































*










*




































View of the under construction National Gallery building from the balcony of the new hotel.








*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Capital MGallery Hotel /ΜTArchitects 
Interiors: MKV Design
Just Opened *









*Mappemonde Bar & Lounge has a beautiful infinity pool and amazing views of the Acropolis, the Saronic Gulf, Syntagma square and Grand Bretagne Hotel.*









* The main entrance.*









* The atrium with the impressive installation, the centrepiece of the new MGallery Hotel.*










*


























The main restaurant of the hotel.*









*Galerie Café in the ground floor with paintings by postwar Greek artists.*









*This impressive version of "Mappemonde" by George Lappas, initially presented in the Biennale of Sao Paolo in 1988, with 3000 metallic figurines and objects takes ten floors in the atrium of the building.*




























*








Athens Capital Hotel-MGALLERY Άνοιξε τις πόρτες του το καινούργιο ξενοδοχείο της Λάμψα A.E. και της Accor στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος - Travelling News


Σε μια μοναδική τοποθεσία, στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος, την πιο ιστορική πλατεία της χώρας, το Athens Capital Hotel-MGallery, το πρώτο ξενοδοχείο της MGallery Hotel Collection του Ομίλου Accor στην Ελλάδα, άνοιξε τις πόρτες του την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου 2020. Ως μέλος της Εταιρείας Ελληνικών Ξενοδοχείων...



news.travelling.gr













Το Athens Capital Hotel στο Σύνταγμα είναι έργο τέχνης!


Δείτε σε φωτογραφίες πώς αναμορφώθηκε το ιστορικό Kings Palace - Έγινε ξενοδοχείο-γκαλερί με καταπληκτικά έργα τέχνης




www.protothema.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Shooting Center in Piraeus / A&S Architects
Under Construction


NEW SHOOTING CENTER IN PIRAEUS, GREECE – A&S ARCHITECTS




































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Refurbishment of the Greek Parliament
On going








Εργασίες αποκατάστασης στη Βουλή - Ποιες επεμβάσεις θα γίνουν στο κτίριο


Τον Μάιο του 2021 ολοκληρώνονται οι εργασίες συντήρησης στο κτίριο του Κοινοβουλίου




www.lifo.gr




*









*


























History of the Parliament Building* 





Historical Background







www.hellenicparliament.gr






> On February 6th 1836, the founding stone was laid at the highest eastern point of the city. By the next month, more than 520 people were working at site. Among them were members of the army and artisans, including German architects, and German, Greek and Italian builders. The ancient quarry of Pentele was the source for marble, and was put back into operation for this construction.
> 
> Gaertner designed an austere, functional and compact building which respects the heritage of ancient Athens, in keeping with the ideas of urban classicism. It was accessible from all sides. Its four exterior wings had three floors each, while the middle wing had two floors and two courtyards and staircases that facilitated contact among the floors.
> 
> ...


*







*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Renovation of Office Building in Marousi, Athens / Nikos Moustroufis
Completed








Workplace in Marousi - Moustroufis Architects


WORKPLACE Marousi, Athens +30 210 6828077-8 Instagram ALL PROJECTSRenovation of Office Building in Marousi, Athens The initial two-story cosmetics factory of 1968 has grown throughout the years into a four- story office building, increasing gradually its volume and height along with the emerging...




moustroufis.gr










































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Urban Outlook / Alias Architects
Zero Energy Office Building 
Status: Design Proposal
2020








The Urban Outlook. Zero Energy Office Space » alias architects


The project is about a multi-storey office complex with shops on the ground floor. The design is based on the requirements of a modern metropolitan city and it has elements of bioclimatic architecture. The main element of the design is the inner patio, which on the ground floor functions as a...




www.aliasarchitects.com












Description:*


> The main element of the design is the inner patio, which on the ground floor functions as a public pathway, thus enhancing the urban space. On the upper floors the atrium is used to provide adequate lighting in all areas of the complex. Above the atrium there are outdoor areas, gardens with trees and plants, as well as bridges, that consist a space for gathering and communication between the employees.
> 
> As for the façade system, the large continuous glass panels provide abundant natural light in the interior of the offices, minimizing the need for artificial lighting and thus saving energy. Outside the glass panels there is a second façade system, made of vertical metal elements, that have a double purpose. First, with appropriate distance and thickness these elements work as blinders, blocking the harsh light during the summer months, eliminating the usage of air conditioning. There as used also as structural elements that support vertical gardens. These gardens work as a buffer zone between the building and the atmosphere, maintaining a cool temperature inside. Furthermore, on the one façade the replacement of the glass panels with transparent solar panels is foreseen, with the aim of producing electricity for the needs of the offices and therefore the energy efficiency of the complex.








*





























































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residential complex in Faliro bay / Panos Tsolakis Architects
On going


















































ΑΡΧΙΚΗ - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS







www.tsolakisarchitects.gr













Tsolakis Architects (@tsolakisarchitects) • Instagram photos and videos


5,254 Followers, 283 Following, 497 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Tsolakis Architects (@tsolakisarchitects)




www.instagram.com






























*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Monsieur Didot / Babatchas Design Studio
Restoration of a neoclassical house - Conversion into a boutique hotel
Completed*



babatchas.




























Monsieur Didot: A Boutique Hotel Celebrates Athens' Neoclassical Heritage with Contemporary Finesse | Yatzer


Located in between the chic Athenian neighbourhood of Kolonaki and the hip district of Exarchia, Monsieur Didot is a new boutique hotel in the centre of the Greek capital that was conceived as the home of the eponymous Monsieur: a fictitious well-travelled aristocrat whose neoclassical residence...




www.yatzer.com






> Besides denoting the building’s aristocratic history as a private residence, the hotel’s name also pays homage to the Didot family of French printers, publishers and type founders whose business dates back to the early 18th century. *In fact, Didotou Street where the hotel is located was named after Ambroise Firmin Didot who was amongst the first entrepreneurs to set up a printing press in the newly independent Greek state in the 19th century and whose likeness has inspired the hotel’s logo.* The family’s eponymous neoclassical typefaces have appeared in a variety of 19th century publications, most notably in prestigious editions of Voltaire’s work and texts by Adamantios Korais, a leading scholar of the Greek Enlightenment, and have remained popular in Greece ever since, which make the hotel’s name a symbolic link between the country’s neoclassical past and its bustling present, just like the hotel itself.

































































*images and info:*


https://bigsee.eu/monsieur-didot-boutique-hotel-athens-greece/











Monsieur Didot: A neoclassical Athens boutique hotel by Babatchas design studio


Monsieur Didot welcomes his friends to an astounding Athenian neoclassical house, renovated to be a boutique hotel. Built in the early 20th century, in the beating heart of Athens, Kolonaki.




www.thegreekfoundation.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*CHOUREAL – CHOUX & PROFITEROLE / Patsios Architecture Construction
Pastry Shop in Ermou Street, Athens center
Completed.*








Choureal Choux & Profiterole - Patsios







www.patsiosac.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Solid Transparency / Gavalas Architects
Residences in Voula, Athens
Completed*





Welcome to Gavalas Architects







www.gavalasarchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residence in Kifissia / Tense Architecture Network
Study 2019*





Residence in Kifissia


Attica




www.tensearchitecture.net


































































*-----------=------
Tilemachos Andrianopoulos is considered one the most important Greek architects of his generation. The unique design of his residences gave him many awards such as the Hauser Award in 2016 and nominations such as the Mies Van De Rohe Award in 2017. It also drew attention internationally, especially with his residency in the middle of an olive grove in the outskirts of Athens.*










*House in Megara*

















Residence


Megara, Attica The house is a frugal yet decisive answer to the need of a family shelter in the midst of a rather recluse site. It is a




www.tensearchitecture.net




*----------------------------------------*








*House in Kifissia










Residence


Kifissia, Attica The residence's plot is small and an adjacent building almost blocks the southern sun. The main part of the field should




www.tensearchitecture.net




----------------------------------------------------










House in Kallitexnoupolis





Kallitechnoupolis


Residence The residence’s view is a slope: a naked attic slope. The site is significantly inclined and is accessed only through




www.tensearchitecture.net




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Field Of Life / Tsolakis Architects*
*Cultural and Sports Centre for children and adolescents within the urban fabric of Nikea in Athens
1st Prize in Architectural Competition - 2020
A donation by Stavros Niarchos Foundation








"FIELD OF LIFE" - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition for the design of a cultural and sports center for children and adolescents in Nikaia of Attica region, "Field of Life".




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr












*
*Concept:*


> Three completely different scenes comprise the base of our concept: the urban backyard, the school yard and the small-scale yard of the typical Athenian neighbourhood house. The carefree and creative sensation of the urban backyard, the educational organized system of the school yard and the feeling of protection and introversion of the family home yard are all very important parts of the spatial experience connected to a child growing up and forming a sense of self. These three scenes represent the natural transition from the protected microcosm of childhood to the adventurous reality of life.
> Small-scale forms and configurations are required, not only in order to suit a child’s age and perception of space, but also to prevent exposure to the nearby industrial buildings, so that the environment feels friendly and protective. For this reason, we propose a horizontal development of the building expanding to the perimeter of the plot and at the same time perforated in various places. In this way we create a fair amount of empty spaces -or atriums, which allow natural light to reach the interior of the building and contribute to the functional unity of all the levels. These open-air atriums are the reinterpretation of the urban backyard, the school yard and the house yard. It is a symbolic way to imprint onto the building the spatial experience of the urban landscape of contemporary Athens and the transition of the child from their home to their school and then to the city.
> Our primary intention is to create a place of social interaction in which students can meet, engage in athletic activities or relax. Within this space, a young person can introspect and explore the depths of their mind and soul so that they can obtain the means necessary for discovering their talents and conquer their future.












*
























*
































































*video presentation:




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Private House in North Athens / AZMLstudio
Completed*


https://azmlstudio.com/?portfolio=1#&gid=1&pid=50












> The house with swimming pool is built in a corner site adjacent to a pine grove, at the foot of the mountain bordering the north suburbs of Athens.
> 
> The shape and orientation of the site designated anelongated, free-standing volume. The main facades were completely opened towards the south and east, in keeping with sustainability requirements, becoming the scenery of daily life activities. Inversely, the north and west elevations only bear the minimum of required openings, for natural ventilation and cooling during the summer months.
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens 1890 Boutique Hotel / Micro Team Architects
Restoration and interior redesign and conversion of a 19th century neoclassical building into a boutique hotel in the center of Athens.


Welcome to Micro Team Architects copy










































































































































images from:








«Αthens 1890», μια άφιξη με σημασία


To ωραιότερο νεοκλασικό της πλατείας Αγίας Ειρήνης αναγεννάται ως boutique hotel.




www.kathimerini.gr







https://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/monastery-estate-athens-townhouse.el.html


*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*









National Gallery of Greece / Modernization and Expansion Project. 
Under Construction*
Yesterday I took some photos of the project with my mobile phone.* 











































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*NATU Restaurant in Goulandris Natural History Museum / Stones and Walls
Completed








NATUNatural History Museum GOULANDRIS - Stones & Walls







www.stonesandwalls.com





















































































--









Τhe new restaurant is located in the garden of the Museum of Natural History, a beautiful 19th century building in Kifissia, one of the oldest and more prestigious suburbs of Athens. The museum coexists with **GAIA Environmental Center, designed by Michael Photiadis, known for his collaboration with Bernard Tschumi for the new Acropolis Museum.




































GAIA Environmental Center, Kifissia. Goulandris Natural History Museum | photiadis.gr*


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

systema magicum said:


> View attachment 538364
> 
> *Private House in North Athens / AZMLstudio
> Completed*
> ...


Its design is so "ligne claire" that we could think it was drawn in a Tintin album !


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* Lumber Yard Museum / Vasilis Ganiatsas
Design Team: Spyros Mountrihas, Yiannis Tsilis, Niki Georgiou and Katerina Kouroumali
Location: Archaeological Park in the Urban Gates of ancient Piraeus.
Completed








Ksylapothiki | Lumber Yard Museum: An architectural landmark for the wider region of Piraeus - Κατασκευές Κτιρίων


The building was designed as part of a comprehensive project by the Ministry of Public Works to formulate an Archaeological Park in the Urban Gates of ancient Piraeus. The overall architectural study was commissioned in 2003 after a 1st prize distinction at a Panhellenic Architectural...



kataskevesktirion.gr




*








*Description:



The building was designed as part of a comprehensive project by the Ministry of Public Works to formulate an Archaeological Park in the Urban Gates of ancient Piraeus. The overall architectural study was commissioned in 2003 after a 1st prize distinction at a Panhellenic Architectural Competition to a team coordinated by Professor of NTUA Vasilis Ganiatsas. 
The aim of the study was an overall architectural design depicting the vibrant relationship between monuments and the form and function of the modern city.

Click to expand...


























































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Acropolis New Lighting Design / Eleftheria Deko & Associates Lighting Design*
*Official Inauguration Ceremony: Wednesday 30 of September 2020 at 20.00 Local Time, 19.00 CET
Live Streaming:




H πλατφόρμα πολιτισμού του gov.gr BETA | Digital Culture
A donation by the Onassis Foundation








Onassis Foundation


We create the conditions, explore the ideas and trigger bold discussions that shape and shake society



www.onassis.org














Edeko – Lighting Design






edeko.gr


















































images:








Αποκαλυπτήρια για τον νέο φωτισμό της Ακρόπολης - Live η φωταγώγηση | LiFO


Την Τετάρτη 30 Σεπτεμβρίου στις 20.00, το έργο της αναβάθμισης του φωτισμού στον Ιερό Βράχο της Ακρόπολης θα αποκαλυφθεί και εκτός από τους Αθηναίους που θα το




www.lifo.gr





Video Presentation of the implementation of the new state of the art Lighting Design




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Butterfly House / Schema Architecture & Engineering
Under Construction








Single Family House in Alimos | schema architecture


Single Family House in Alimos




www.schema-architecture.com




















*


> Single Family Residence | Alimos, Athens, 500 sqm, current project |
> The single - family house is situated in the southern suburb of Alimos. The main living spaces are placed on the ground floor of the house, in an L shaped space, completely open, overlooking each other, and opening up to the exterior swimming pool. The more private spaces are placed on the upper floors to catch the views to the greenery and the sea.


*


































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Restoration of the Saint Nicholas Chapel / A 1895 building designed by Anastasios Metaxas.
Completed.*








Αθήνα: Ο ναΐσκος του Αγ. Νικολάου Θων ξαναβρήκε την αίγλη του- Το πριν και το μετά | LiFO


Αποδόθηκε στους Αθηναίους μετά την αποκατάσταση του




m.lifo.gr































*Restored*.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*







Apartment Building in Athens / Spacelab Architecture*
*Completed.*








Apartment Building in Athens


A Dynamic Play of Light




ek-mag.com














> The design of an apartment building always presents a great challenge; this typology corresponds to the most common mode of living in Greece and it needs updated approaches to its architectural form.
> The compound was designed in a corner property in the north suburbs of Athens, at a difficult time for the building industry and for the economy at large. It consists of three apartments: 120m², 150², and a 200m² terraced house. The project was required to keep a balance between marketability and a desired formal and volumetric simplicity.
> The positioning of the building in the plot became the starting point for the design development; a simple, elongated rectangular bar was placed adjacent to the back limit, creating ample open-air space for greenery. The simple rectangular volume had large, dynamic, triangular cantilevered balconies attached, embracing its surrounding green space. A central staircase was introduced to maximize privacy between the apartments.
> The materials chosen are consistent with the specific location and with its older architecture; stone dresses the ground floor socle, as well as supporting walls that demarcate the entrances.
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Perrier - Heat
The Athens City Hall Square was the epicentre of the new Perrier commercial, directed by Cary Joji Fukunaga.*


> With a two-month prep period, the international crew of 40 arrived in Greece to prep and rehearse prior to shooting. For a commercial, the scale of production resembled a feature film. Production demands were challenging, with multiple units, 3 cameras and numerous stunts. With the key production team plus a local crew of 220 people and 150 talent and extras, numbers rose to 400 on set. The elaborate chase sequence was shot on exterior rooftops on various levels involving a 6 day build and 3-day rehearsal to achieve the stunt of the woman jumping across the antennas to escape the crowd.Roads, squares and major streets of the capital were shut down completely – an unusual feat for commercials in Greece. Green Olive Films worked closely with the Athens Film Office, The Municipality of Athens and the Mayor’s office to achieve this.











*








Perrier chooses Athens for its global campaign - Athens Film Office - City of Athens


During COVID-19 when the watchword is keep it small or go remote, Athens hosted one of the biggest commercials in 2020. Shot in Athens over 4 days, it features an international crew with credits such as The Bourne Ultimatum, Quantum of Solace, Indiana Jones, True Detective, Skyfall, Harry...




athensfilmoffice.com





The making of the commercial:





*








*The video:













*


















Athens Film Office - City of Athens


The Official Film Office of the City of Athens.




athensfilmoffice.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Butterfly Residence / 314 Architecture Studio
On going
Vouliagmeni, Athens.


























*





__





314 Architecture Studio







www.facebook.com





314 Architecture Studio released yesterday some renderings of their new and very impressive residential project in Vouliagmeni, which is the most beautiful but also super expensive, seaside suburb in Athens. "Butterfly" is their first project in this area, with the majority of their on going, under construction and completed projects being located in other up scale seaside areas of the city, such as Glyfada, Voula and Hellinikon, many of them have been previously presented in this thread. Their distinctive style has drawn attention, lots of commissions almost exclusively for residential projects, awards and nominations such as the Mies Van De Rohe Award in 2015, 2017 and lately in 2019, with their superb H_34 Apartments Building in Voula.






EUMiesAward







miesarch.com





Their futuristic h_3 House on the outskirts of Athens was completed in 2013 and became their first Mies Van De Rohe nomination, also voted at the top 20 projects of 2013 in Archdaily, brought them a prestigious award as the building of the year in Greece and huge publicity. Since it was their successful debut and never presented at this, dead back then, thread let's have a look at this impressive house!









*h_3 House / 314 Architecture Studio*
*Completed *
*














































































*
*Description:*


> The project is located on a plot of 7000m2 and the total area of the house is 1000m2. The house was designed to give a sense of contact with the water element inspired by the owners love for yachts. The contact of the house with the artificial ponds, that they surround it, creates a cooling sensation. The water for the lakes and the pool comes from a well, while the water demand of irrigation comes from a tank, in which rainwater is collected through a drainage system. The sustainable design allows the sun to warm up the house during winter and also protects the house from the sun during the summer. The use of geothermal energy saves energy for the cooling and heating systems. The rooms are covered with spiral that in conjunction with the solar panels on the rear side of the plot, heat the pool water. Photovoltaic panels have been fitted at the rear side of the plot for the production of electric power.
> 
> 
> H3 was constructed with eco-friendly materials and the interior design has been designed according to the needs of the owner. The design objective was to create a luxurious and ergonomic environment with clean lines and a minimalist aesthetic. The surroundings of the building have been decorated with wall sculptures created by the sculptor John Aspras that they give a tint of abstract to the house.
> The architecture, the construction materials and the technologies, all contribute to the construction of this dynamic and contemporary house.


*







*





__





314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







www.314architecturestudio.com










EUMiesAward







www.miesarch.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Green Suites Hotel / Plaini and Karahalios Architects
Completed 2020








Description:*


> Plaini and Karahalios Architects created Green Suites, a 5* boutique hotel in Athens, Greece, aiming to introduce a distinct design approach for the interiors and the façade of the building, based on a layout predetermined by the original permit.Green Suites is a building adjacent to Patission Avenue and close to the local metro station. It hosts a 5* hotel of 42 rooms. The gross area is 2300m2 developed in 10 levels. The scope was to introduce a distinct design approach for the interiors and the façade of the building, based on a layout predetermined by the original permit.
> The basic concept for the intervention of the interior areas is to turn the rectangular presence of the spaces into soft and fluid forms. The elimination of the actual geometrical envelope and its corners and the consistent use of color to unify the surfaces, underline the design identity of dissolution. A metal perforated lattice covers the façade of the building creating a secondary geometry that dominates over the repetitive pattern of the floors and strengthens the verticality and the coherence of the building.The original is treated in terms of billboard architecture, becoming a visual translation of an architectural form and not a paradigm for functional or structural solutions.
> The surface of Tod’s Omotesando’s envelope is turned into an “image” and transformed according to need, covering the façade of a typical commercial building at Patissia.











Ο φουτουριστικός σχεδιασμός του πεντάστερου Green Suites Hotel στην Αθήνα


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr

















Plaini and Karahalios Architects


architecture




www.plainiandkarahalios.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*V Lofts Residences / Kimon Veneris
Voula, Athens
Alpha Land Development
Completed 





V_lofts residences - kimon veneris / architectural office


Architectural Projects / Archive




kimonveneris.com

































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*House 6 / Mado Samiou Architecture
Lagonisi, Attica
Design phase completed.
Description:*

























Mado Samiou Architecture - House 6°


Mado Samiou Architecture Athens Greece




madosamiou.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece, Building Expansion and Modernization Project -
Under Construction -* * update with photos released on 13/12/2020 by the Ministry of Culture.* Προς ολοκλήρωση το έργο της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Neopolis Residential Complex
Neapoli, Central Athens.
Almost Completed.*


> “Neopolis" is a residential complex of two buildings located in Lycabettus Hill. The two innovative buildings sharing a common courtyard, form a small, urban community, thereby introducing a new polis (city) in Neapolis.
> The development consists of 19 modern and premium apartments from 60m2 up to 200m2. The buildings are characterised by their contemporary design, functional spaces and the modern materials used. These characteristics along with the amenities provided, offer an upgraded aesthesis of living. The building’s central location offer a panoramic view of Athens from the upper apartments and also provide easy access to the ‘hustle and bustle’ of the city, as the area neighbours both Kolonaki and Exarchia. The historical centre of Athens is also only a 10 minute walk away. Thereby making "Neopolis" the perfect balance between enjoying city life and living in the quietness of Lycabettus Hill.








HELLAS HOMES


You aspire to have a forever home, you feel it, you live it.




hellashomes.com




*




















































Some photos I took earlier today.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Importex - Syngrou Avenue Office Buildings / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects *
*Lighting Designer / Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer / H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant / D-Carbon
Under construction*
*Prodea Investments *
*Dimand S.A
Awards:Commercial Property Awards – Best new project in progress, 2020, Gold*

*Description:*


> Contemporary reinterpretation of traditional design themes and use of local materials are intended to help bed the scheme in as identifiably Athenian. A pair of eight storey buildings are clad in vertical white marble louvres at carefully crafted angles to capture the unique Athenian light and create a choreography of vistas and views to the city, the mountains, and the Acropolis. Sculpting of the roofline above the lower building draws the eye from Syngrou Avenue towards the main entrance on Lagoumitzi street. At street level, a colonnade or ‘stoa’ provides the same signposting together with a new avenue of trees that soften and shade the context. A ‘peristyle’ marks the shared entrance and affords views to a new garden that draws reference from traditional Greek courtyard houses.
> 
> The project’s sustainability credentials, targeting LEED Gold, draw on Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects’ vast expertise but re-evaluated for the local climate. The guiding principle is the Athenian preoccupation with the 3 S’s – ‘shade, shade, shade’. Internally a low energy ventilation system is adopted. Planted upper terraces and a green roof further enhance biodiversity and at the same time help to reduce cooling loads. Using materials with high percentages in recycled content, as steel reinforcement and façade structures reduces the carbon footprint of the project. The choice of materials is based on a Life Cycle Assessment approach to evaluate the embodied carbon of the scheme.
> 
> Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects have designed the scheme to promote health and wellbeing, with natural white marble surfaces throughout; the core and façade located to ensure a good distribution of daylight, and openable windows to ensure abundant fresh air. Occupiers have access to the lush courtyard gardens to create a memorable arrival experience as well as an oasis to be enjoyed as a place of serenity at work breaks or as a social meeting place that can accommodate outdoor events.


www.bennettsassociates.com









Syngrou Avenue Office Buildings — Divercity Architects


Construction will be completed soon for a landmark commercial scheme in central Athens by Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects. Designed for leading, award-winning Greek developer Dimand, the 15,600sqm (GBA) new build scheme creates a workplace of the highest quality with class-leading...




www.divercityarchitects.com





*







*














































*Our first project in the city of Athens will be a landmark commercial scheme with views towards the Acropolis*
16.12.2020
Importex gets go-ahead / 16.12.2020 • News • Bennetts Associates


> We are excited to finally announce planning permission has been granted for our landmark commercial project in central Athens designed and Divercity Architects for Greek developer Dimand. The new-build will create a vibrant workplace with class-leading sustainability credentials, and lush new landscaping.
> Importex will occupy a prominent corner site on Leoforos Syngrou, a major avenue linking the city centre and the seafront, and will consolidate a major new commercial and cultural destination together with the adjacent Hellenic General Insurance HQ [by Mario Botta and Rena Sakellaridou & Morpho Papanikolaou (SPARCH)], the Onassis Stegi (by Architecture Studio) and the Intercontinental Athenaeum Hotel (by Iason Rizos).
> The project has broken ground on site and is expected to be completed by early Spring 2022. Contemporary reinterpretation of traditional design themes and use of local materials are intended to make the building identifiably Athenian.
> A pair of eight storey buildings are clad in vertical white marble louvres at carefully crafted angles to capture the unique Athenian light and create a choreography of vistas and views to the city, the mountains, and the Acropolis. At street level, a colonnade or ‘stoa’ provides the same signposting together with a new avenue of trees that soften and shade the context.
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Refurbishment of an existing office building / Potiropoulos and Partners
Participation in architectural competition.
Syngrou Avenue*.








Potiropoulos+Partners Architecture


Potiropoulos+Partners is the 2015 rebranding of Potiropoulos D+L Architects to include younger partners and reflect the international point of view on the future of the built environment.




www.potiropoulos.gr






























Renderings:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI7x_2qMjPF/









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Zappeio Statues New Lighting Design / Edeko - Eleftheria Deko Lighting Design
Completed 
ww.edeko.gr

























































































photos: Ελευθερία Ντεκώ: Το Ζάππειο μετατρέπεται σε ένα υπαίθριο, νυχτερινό μουσείο
Zappeion Statues Come Into the Light
Come nightfall, the gorgeous sculptures of the Zappeion grounds now steal the show thanks to a new lighting system designed by Eleftheria Deko.*




> About a year ago, Christina Vagena, the ever-active chairwoman of the Olympia and Bequests Committee which manages the historic site, decided to do something about it, not just to showcase the sculptures but also to improve the site’s overall nocturnal image. Vagena has already done much to make the site more visitor-friendly – including the recent refurbishing of a playground.To make it happen, Vagena reached out to Eleftheria Deko, who recently designed the new lighting system for the Acropolis. The internationally acclaimed lighting designer in turn offered her services pro bono, designing a new lighting system for 17 of the Zappeion statues and overseeing its installation. Two sculptures are in parts of the park run exclusively by the Athens municipal authority and are already illuminated, while another four are inside the main building.
> 
> The initiative began in December 2019 and included some gardening work as well, to cut back trees and bushes that were obscuring the view of some of the sculptures. The pandemic caused some delays in the delivery of the lights, which came from abroad, and in the work of the crews, but the project managed to stay on track thanks to good cooperation between the designer and the management committee.“As a visitor and observer of Zappeion, but above all as a citizen of Athens, I saw it as imperative that the vibrancy of the building and its equally beautiful and historical garden be as evident at night as it is during the day,” says Deko, who approached each statue with attention and care.


*








Zappeion Statues Come Into the Light - Greece Is


Come nightfall, the gorgeous sculptures of the Zappeion grounds now steal the show thanks to a new lighting system designed by Eleftheria Deko.




www.greece-is.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Three under construction projects as seen from Lycabettus Hill. I took some photos today with my mobile phone.*








*Office building / ISV Architects*
www.isv.gr










*===========*









*Rehabilitation and Expansion of the US Embassy “Chancery” building, designed by Walter Gropius / Ann Beha Architects *
U.S. DEPARTMENT OF STATE, EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES, ATHENS



















*=====================








National Gallery of Greece * */ DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects 
Building Expansion and Modernization Project*








Ολοκλήρωση του Κτιριακού συγκροτήματος της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης και Μουσείου Α.Σούτζου


The study covers the imminent needs of additional spaces of the National Gallery’s existing building, with extensions, additions and rearrangement. The expansion adds 11.040 sqm t …



www.dv-architects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*ONE ATHENS / Divercity Architects
Almost completed.*
One of the largest residential investments in Athens is entering its final stage of completion. ONE ATHENS complex turns the historic office building of Doxiadis in the area of Lycabettus ,into luxury homes accompanied with hotel facilities, such as reception, meeting room gym, spa and swimming pools. Sodia Capital Management acquired the almost completed building and after proceeding with the required construction work, will initiate sales in early 2021 for the luxurious residences of the complex.









One Athens — Divercity Architects


One Athens is an exclusive residential development in a prime Athens location. The 26 apartments, duplexes, penthouses and townhouses come with five-star facilities, including a concierge, private gym with indoor pool, playroom and screening room, and a stunning roof garden with sweeping city...




www.divercityarchitects.com





*Sodia Team Revives the Architectural Jewel of Athens*


> In an area of 1.7 acres, 11,700 square meters, ONE ATHENS is a revolutionary new concept for living in downtown Athens. It boasts an unrivalled location close to Kolonaki and Syntagma square and a magnificent view to Acropolis and Lycabettus hill. With just 21 individually designed residences to suit every lifestyle, ranging from 150 – 721 sq. meters such as apartments with a unique and versatile layout, Duplexes, Townhouses with direct access to the street and the marvelous Lycabettus hill and Penthouses with rooftop terraces. ONE ATHENS raises the standard of luxury living in the heart of the city. Residents have exclusive access to a wide range of five-star facilities, including a roof garden, underground parking, private cinema, conference room, playroom as well as a fully equipped gym and personal training facilities. The complex also includes an outdoor swimming pool on the roof and a luxurious indoor swimming pool with spa facilities.
> 
> The construction is based on the latest architecture trends, while preserving the aesthetics of the original building with concrete, marble and neutral colors dominating its premises. The facade of ONE ATHENS has been renovated with light-proof concrete, crystal and Aliveri marble. Also, all residences have oak floors, autonomous heating, designer sanitaryware, a fully equipped kitchen and the most up-to-date facilities of internet, picture and sound systems. All the above are accompanied with a 24-hour security services, cleaning services and catering. ONE ATHENS will not be just a residential building but a lifestyle that meets modern requirements, while respecting the design tradition that made the Greek architecture known throughout the world over the past century.











Sodia Team Revives the Architectural Jewel of Athens - Sodia Properties


One of the largest residential investments in Athens is entering its final stage of completion. The residence in question is the ONE ATHENS complex that turns the historic office building of Doxiadis in the Lycabettus Region into luxury homes accompanied with hotel facilities, such as reception...




sodiaproperties.gr





*Photos:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Temple of Hephaestus and Monument of Philopappos New Lighting / Edeko - Eleftheria Deko Lighting Design
Completed
Ministry of Culture and Sports
A donation of Onassis Foundation
Description:*


> These two monuments are inextricably tied to the history of the Acropolis. The Temple of Hephaistos, also known as the Theseion, sits on Agoraios Kolonos Hill, on the west side of the Ancient Agora of Athens. It was dedicated to the gods Hephaistos and Athena Ergani. The Philopappos Monument, which took its name from Gaius Julius Antiochus Epiphanes Philopappos, a magistrate of Athens under the Roman Empire, sits on the Hill of the Muses, south-west of the Acropolis rock.
> It is worth noting that the first phase of this lighting project, covering the Athens Acropolis, was delivered in September. Nine landmarks were completely re-lit: the Acropolis rock, the fortification walls, the Parthenon, the Propylaia, the Temple of Athena Nike, the Erechtheion, the Ancient Theater of Dionysos, the Stoa of Eumenes, and the Shrine of Dionysos Eleutherios. Another five monuments were illuminated for the first time: the Monument of Thrasyllos, the choragic columns, the Asklepieion, the Cave Sanctuaries of Apollo and Aglauros / Klepsydra, and the Shrine of Aphrodite.
> The old spotlights have been replaced with cutting-edge, high color fidelity LED lighting fixtures. As with the lighting of the Acropolis monuments, these fixtures can be independently controlled at every level, offering significant flexibility for the creation of different lighting states, and delivering suitable lighting effects wherever they are placed and whatever they are drawing attention to (be it arches, columns, metopes, or pediments).











Athens is bathed in light with the new lighting for the Temple of Hephaistos and the Philopappos Monument – These two monuments have been lit with the same philosophy and technology used for the Acropolis monuments – Onassis Foundation


The Temple of Hephaistos and the Philopappos Monument – two important city landmarks that sit in dialogue with the Athens Acropolis – complete the new works for the lighting the city’s monuments carried out by the Onassis Foundation and the Greek state.



www.onassis.org





*Temple of Hephaestus 







*



















*Philopappos Monument 


















Video Presentation:*





*Screenshots:*


























*The Temple of Hephaestus in front, the Acropolis and the Monument of Philopappos on the right.*

















*










Edeko – Lighting Design






edeko.gr













Φωταγωγήθηκαν ο ναός του Ηφαίστου και το μνημείο του Φιλοπάππου | Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ


Δύο ιστορικά μνημεία, ο ναός του Ηφαίστου και το μνημείο του Φιλοπάππου απέκτησαν νέο φωτισμό, που φέρει την υπογραφή της Ελευθερίας Ντεκώ και πραγματοποιήθηκε με δωρεά του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση.




www.kathimerini.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Refurbishment of an existing office building / Potiropoulos and Partners*

Two additional renderings were released for this new project in Syngrou Avenue.









BATIS STUDIO (@batis_studio_3d) • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 141 Following, 189 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from BATIS STUDIO (@batis_studio_3d)




www.instagram.com






























Ο Πύργος του Πειραιά φωταγωγήθηκε για τα Χριστούγεννα | LiFO


Ο Πύργος θα παραμείνει φωτισμένος για έναν μήνα




www.lifo.gr












*Video:*




*Piraeus Tower in Christmas Lighting.*
Prodea Investments and Dimand S.A have already commenced preliminary works for the complete refurbishment of the Piraeus Tower into the wining design by PILA Studio, the result of the recent architectural competition. Meanwhile they decided to give for this period a more festive look at the highest building of the largest port in Greece. By the end of 2022 the building will look like this:









































Piraeus Tower | PILA







pila.studio


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Editor Hotel / PEOPLE
Conversion of a 1930 commercial building into a boutique hotel
Completed 
Description:*


> The hotel was created in a renovated 1930ies building that used to contain a printshop, retail and warehouses. The new materiality of the shell, combined with its rhythmical surfaces, allude to the history of the building, and to its urban setting. Black metal sheets refer to its former use as a printshop, and to the cottage industry typical of the historical center of Athens. Wood surfaces compose rhythmical solids and voids, as negative space in-between printed words. At the indoor atrium, room openings are integrated in vertical metal strips as pointers to the sky, attracting the visitors’ gaze to the glass roof. On the facades, black metal sheets frame the windows as architectural edges revealing the scale of the rooms. From the reception, a gallery leads to the atrium, which is the core of the compound, and rooms are arranged in surrounding wings. The terrace is equipped with a restaurant, with a view to the Acropolis.


*













































































*








The Editor | PEOPLE Think Beyond


Located in the historic triangle of Athens, The Editor Hotel is housed in a building that was built in different phases during the years 1934 and 1938. In the past it housed craft workshops and in particular a printing house in combination with shops and warehouses.




www.people-b.com












Best of 2020: The Editor


Hotel in Athens




ek-mag.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*AEK F.C. New Football Stadium / ASPA Design
Under Construction
Update: 28.12.2020





ASPA Design - Urban Enviromental Reformations S.A.







www.aspadesign.gr











*






































































































































*screenshots from:*




*source:*


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQqtz8_9Y8u_rsAL9UDG70Q


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Museum of Modern Greek Culture / Restoration and Rehabilitation of the Adrianou-Areos-Kladou-Vrisakiou building complex.
Under Construction.*
The permanent collection of the museum will be housed in a complex of 19th and early 20th century buildings around a courtyard, alongside with ancient Greek and Roman ruins that were discovered during the restoration project. Visitors will be able to experience an Athenian neighbourhood of that time and to discover the different architectural styles applied in each building in addition to the permanent collection and the temporary exhibitions of the museum. 







































































*The Minister of Culture and sports inspected the progress of the restoration today.*









*Renderings of the Permanent Collection



































*





__





Towards a New Museum - Museum of Modern Greek Culture






www.mnep.gr













Μουσείο Νεότερου Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού-Museum of Modern Greek Culture


Μουσείο Νεότερου Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού-Museum of Modern Greek Culture, Athens, Greece. 13,550 likes · 18 talking about this · 498 were here. Το Μουσείο Νεότερου Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού είναι το κεντρικό...




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Light Sgraffito / Beforelight
Light Installation for Eleusis 2021 European Capital of Culture
Saint Markella square, Elefsina, Attica. Greece
Completed
Duration: 21/12/2020 - December 2021*






Beforelight







beforelight.gr













beforelight


beforelight. နှစ်သက်သူ ၇,၁၉၅ ဦး · ၃ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည်. celebrate light respect darkness




www.facebook.com













Mystery 4|Light Sgraffito - Elevsis 2023 - European Capital of Culture


Light installation by Beforelight Group Monday, 21.12.2020 – Agia Markella […]




eleusis2021.eu





*























*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

They really know how to take a box or a generic modern infill and make it really beautiful!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Beforelight Group has transformed many places in central Athens. The one that made them famous was in Pittaki street where locals were invited to donate their old lighting fixtures in order to be part part of an amazing light installation. For a long time it was one of the most photographed spot in central Athens, but unfortunately it was removed a few years ago. 



































*Under a Different Light 30/11/2012 - 2018*








UNDER A DIFFERENT LIGHT







beforelight.gr









































*AthiNeon light installation 05/06/2014 – on site *








ATHINEON







beforelight.gr







































*Falling Triangles 07/2019 - on site*








FALLING TRIANGLES







beforelight.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Innovation Hub at the former facilities of the Piraeus Dye Works 
On going







*


> Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis welcomed the first step toward the redevelopment of a disused industrial plant near Piraeus to create the first Greek innovation hub during a visit to the site on Wednesday.
> 
> The creation of the new hub has the strategic goal of boosting the Greek economy and assisting its transition to a different production model, as well as helping promote Greece as a destination for innovation in southeastern Europe.
> It will also help increase employment in highly specialised areas and thus in reversing brain drain, while also encouraging the development of start-ups that can generate high added value.
> ...


*















































































Current Situation of the industrial complex



































Photos from the recent visit of the Greek PM with the American Ambassador.


















source:*








First innovation hub under way | eKathimerini.com


The initial steps in the creation of Greece’s first innovation hub were taken on Wednesday at the former facilities of the Piraeus Dye Works (Chromatopoiia Pireos), in the presence of Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis.




www.ekathimerini.com













PM welcomes plan for flagship innovation hub at former industrial site | eKathimerini.com


Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis welcomed the first step toward the redevelopment of a disused industrial plant near Piraeus to create the first Greek innovation hub during a visit to the site on Wednesday.




www.ekathimerini.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Palm Tree Apartments / Concept Studio
Glyfada, Athens
Under Construction
Description:*


> At one of the most well-known streets in Glyfada, just 500m from the seafront and too close to the local mall and the golf pitch, the *“Palm Tree Apartments”*a new 4-level premium building is under construction. It will comprise four apartments with underground floor, an attic, a loft and two swimming pools.
> Each apartment is equipped with *floor heating* and the building’s energy performance is classified as *A+ grade*.
> The property was designed by the architectural firm conceptstudio
> 
> According to the core architectural concept, the building has been designed so as to meet high aesthetical standards, both as an individual venue and as a part of the established residential area, and also to be fully incorporated therein. This is why minimal lines have been chosen. The building sides have been formed with bay windows (erker), architectural projections and balconies, whilst their shading will be ensured by arbors, providing protection against the sun and weather conditions. At the same time, they are the perfect support for climber plants to grow. This is how interesting facades, with a volume-transforming mood, are shaped. The lounge areas of the apartments lead to spacious balconies, which are the main meeting point during summertime. The balconies, the swimming pools and the Jacuzzi have been meticulously placed in order to fully enjoy the ideal orientation and the sea view, wherever possible. The use of big glass panels allows for a “dialogue” between the indoor and the outdoor area, with the arbors forming an intermediate transition. Façade materials have been wisely selected: final coating projections, glass barriers at the balconies and big aluminum framings with glass panels. By that means, the building becomes noteworthy, yet, without resorting to characterless solutions, bringing out the true elements which define it.











27, Saki Karagiorga str - Sunnyland


At one of the most well-known streets in Glyfada, just 500m from the seafront and too close to the local mall and the golf pitch, the “Palm Tree Apartments” a new 4-level premium building is under construction. It will comprise four apartments with underground floor, an attic, a loft and two...




sunnyland.gr





www.conceptstudio.gr

*











































































































Video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Swell / 314 Architecture Studio
Four-storey luxury building of 4 apartments in Glyfada
Under construction
Developer: Sunnyland. S.A









23, Semelis Str - Sunnyland


“The Swell” a new 4-level luxury building of four apartments with basement, loft, attic and a swimming pool, is constructed. It is located in a central but quiet street in Glyfada in a green environment. Each apartment is equipped with floor heating and the building ‘s energy performance is...




sunnyland.gr





Construction update:



























































*









Under Constructions (@under.constructions) • Instagram photos and videos


4,863 Followers, 152 Following, 146 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Under Constructions (@under.constructions)




www.instagram.com





*Video Presentation:




Description:*


> The architectural design takes into account both the existing and the future condition of the area. In this direction, a composition of a special and modern architectural language is created with the aim of creating a landmark in the area of Glyfada. Harmony was the target of the architectural design. We were inspired by the sea and the rhythmic harmony of its waves. This intention is evident in the design language we use, in the movement of the plates, as well as in the vertical curves between the floors, which look like waves holding the plates. The thin and curved plates in combination with the organic parapets around the plates are key features of the composition, creating a dynamic approach but at the same time light construction, which works as a sculpture.
> 
> *PLAN*
> The building is placed inside the plot, leaving distances from the adjacent plots, thus creating 4 open sides to the building, allowing the sun to enter. The building consists of a basement, ground floor with attic, three floors and a loft. There are 4 apartments in the building. On the ground floor there is an apartment with a loft extending to a part of the basement. Ground floor access is provided by the shared staircase. On the first and second floor there is an apartment on each floor. On the third floor there is an apartment with a loft.
> They are accessed from the shared stairwell. The entrance to the main apartment is designed through a single space where there are living areas (kitchen and living room), a corridor that leads to other areas such as WC, master bedroom and two smaller bedrooms with bathroom. On the balconies of the apartments on the first, second and third floor a perimetrical glass cutter is placed with a thin cross section and a jacuzzi. In the uncovered area of the ground floor, planting areas, a swimming pool and 2 additional parking spaces are created.


*Renderings:

























































































Residential Building | Athens, Greece – Helix Imageworks


Luxury Residential Development: Concept visualization / full exterior and interior walkthrough 3D animation Architecture & Design: 314 Architecture Studio | Athens, Greece Construction: Sunnyland SA | Athens, Greece




www.helix-digital.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Horizontal Folds / Potiropoulos+Partners
Residential building in Voula, Athens.
Study completed - on going
www.potiropoulos.gr








*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*







Allure Blanche / 314 Architecture Studio
Renovation of an existing building and conversion into a family residence in Laimos, Vouliagmeni*.
*On going*.





















































































314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







www.314architecturestudio.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/403354243091034/posts/3618232374936522


*
location:









The existing building:























Apollonos 3


Apollonos 3, Vouliagmeni 166 71, Greece




www.google.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office building / ISV Architects
Under construction*
www.isv.gr








*update:*


















*Photos originally posted in General Developments in Athens thread by Apostolos Stamenas.*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-...attachments/photo-9-1-21-12-12-56-jpg.946018/



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/photo-9-1-21-13-28-13-jpg.946022/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Importex - Syngrou Avenue Office Buildings / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects 
Lighting Designer / Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer / H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant / D-Carbon
Under construction








Prodea Investments 
Dimand S.A
Awards:Commercial Property Awards – Best new project in progress, 2020, Gold* 





Bennetts Associates


Bennetts Associates was formed in 1987. We are now an employee-owned trust of around 80 people with offices in London, Edinburgh and Manchester.




www.bennettsassociates.com




*construction update:

















Photos originally posted in General Developments in Athens thread by Apostolos Stamenas.* 


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/photo-9-1-21-11-11-59-jpg.945990/





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/photo-9-1-21-11-14-31-jpg.945996/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens International Airport - South Wing Expansion / Tombazis & Associates with AVW Architecture 
Completed in 2020
Architectural Lighting: Edeko - Eleftheria Deko Lighting Design
Photography: Yorgis Yerolymbos
Nominated for the EU Award for Contemporary Architecture - Mies Van de Rohe Award 2022 
www.avw.gr
www.tombazis.com

























*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Mask House / architectScripta
Private residence - completed*





__





MASK HOUSE Residence in Palaio Psychiko — architectScripta







www.architectscripta.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJop9JHFZOy/

*National Gallery of Greece * */ DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects 
Building Expansion and Modernization Project
Under construction

Recent images of the building from Instagram. The official opening of the completely renovated and double in size museum is scheduled for the 25th of March 2021.








*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJopbTjsv0q/











__
http://instagr.am/p/CI8Jbm1AQSK/




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CJwLwGrAXbG/

*Aerial view of the National Gallery on the right and Hilton hotel on the left.*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ83s31h8A1/

*Photos from the construction of the building in 1965.*

















*The first building was completed in 1970.








The second building was completed in 1975.*









*source:*








Εθνική Πινακοθήκη: Από τους στρατώνες του πυροβολικού στη σύγχρονη εποχή - Ρεπορτάζ και ειδήσεις για την Οικονομία, τις Επιχειρήσεις, το Χρηματιστήριο, την Πολιτική


Την οραματίσθηκαν πάνω στον Κεραμεικό ως «Παντεχνείον», που θα ήταν ταυτόχρονα Πινακοθήκη και Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών. Και αφού αυτό το σχέδιο ματαιώθηκε -ευτυχώς- την περιέφεραν επί έναν αιώνα σχεδόν, από κτήριο σε κτήριο της Αθήνας, αλλά και σε στρατώνα, ώσπου να βρει τη θέση της στο κεντρικό...




www.mononews.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece * */ DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects 
Building Expansion and Modernization Project
Under construction*
It was a nice cold day in Athens with snow all around the mountains, so I did a walk and took some photos of the building. The ramp which connects the different levels of the permanent collection wing seems almost completed. There is still some work to be done externally at the spiral glass façade, that connects the reception hall of the front building with the new underground wing housing the temporary exhibitions, the auditorium and the permanent collection of European art. A garden with a water canal will cover the roof of the underground wing, accessible from the cafe of the museum.

























































































*The Runner or Dromeas in Greek.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Olympic Museum / Klab Architects *
Photos of the recently completed museum that is located in the Olympic complex of Athens.














































*The making of*





























































*source:*








Έτσι θα είναι το νέο Ολυμπιακό Μουσείο της Αθήνας


Το νέο Μουσείο είναι καθ’ όλα έτοιμο και συνδέεται με το χώρο του ΟΑΚΑ με τη νέα πεζογέφυρα - Αποτελεί τμήμα της επένδυσης της Lamda, συνολικού ύψους 25 εκατ. ευρώ, για την επέκταση στο πίσω τμήμα του Golden Hall




www.newmoney.gr













Η Ιστορία σε ζωντανή μετάδοση


Αποκλειστική ξενάγηση στο νέο Ολυμπιακό Μουσείο της Αθήνας, που θα ανοίξει όταν το επιτρέψουν οι υγειονομικές συνθήκες.




www.kathimerini.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Town Hall of Agia Paraskevi / A. Vazakas – M. Mandalaki Αrchitects 
On going*
*Description:*


> The building explores the relationship between the public and the private sphere: it is both a usable space and a public passage. As a result of the diagonal positioning of the building’s main axis, its main face is strongly associated with the square of Agia Paraskevi, while the open space is divided into two interrelated courtyards: a north, open to the city, which serves as an entrance to the building, and a south, inner, leading to an open theater and connected to adjacent uncovered spaces by completing their rectangular shape. The two courtyards communicate through a pilotis, creating a continuous flow from which the City Hall Hall and the Multipurpose Hall emerge.








Town Hall of Agia Paraskevi – A. Vazakas – M. Mandalaki / architects


Αλέξανδρος Βαζάκας – Μαρία Μανδαλάκη / Αρχιτέκτονες αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο Alexandros Vazakas – Maria Mandalaki / architects Χανιά Κρήτη Ελλάδα Chania Crete Greece Architecture office




www.vazakasmandalaki.gr





*




















































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects
Building Expansion and Modernization Project
Under construction*
A cold but sunny day here in Athens and some bright views of the project, with photos I took earlier today plus the Runner. *😁 😜










































































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Metro Station / Metro Line 3 Extension 

Under construction - update

























































































Ο υποθαλάσσιος σταθμός του μετρό


Τις πρώτες εικόνες από τον σταθμό του μετρό στον Πειραιά παρουσιάζει η «Κ», καθώς ολοκληρώθηκε η σκυροδέτηση και το έργο απέκτησε μορφή. Επί της ουσίας πρόκειται για υποθαλάσσιο σταθμό, καθώς η εκσκαφή έγινε σε μπαζώματα, στο σημείο όπου κάποτε έφτανε η θάλασσα.




www.kathimerini.gr










Piraeus – ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε.







www.ametro.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Wave / Tsolakis Architects*
*Redevelopment of a 7-story office building on Syngrou Avenue in Athens*
*First prize in closed architectural competition.
Project Architects: Eleni Lagkari, Gianna Papapavlou, Miguel Muñoz Ayllon 
Landscape Design: ECOSCAPES*









*Description:
*


> The objective of the project was the redevelopment of an existing office building on Syngrou Avenue, a prominent location, as Syngrou is a major arterial road of Athens around which there are plenty of commercial buildings, offices and hotels.
> Our proposal is a building that functions as an element that creates a flow of events within the urban fabric, a flow that responds to the experience of movement and passing through that is generated on Syngrou Avenue. The geometrical equivalent of the imprinted movement is the dynamic factor of the façade design. Thus, a unidirectional system of louvers transforms to a dynamic system of 3D formations that comprise the shape of the façade. The latter responds to the principles of bioclimatic design, as it effectively controls sunlight. It is also a variation element, since the framework of the façade provides multiple possibilities for structuring the interior. The terrace opens towards the breathtaking view of the Acropolis of Athens, through the creation of a lounge area surrounded by green.
> The proposal seeks to transfuse a central role to the architectural constitution of the supralocal identity that the owning company provides as the key communicative tool. It is an identity that will transform the urban and cultural landscape while showcasing the building as a landmark with a wide range reach.











OFFICE BUILDING ON SYNGROU AVENUE - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition for the redevelopment of a 7-story office building on Syngrou Avenue in Athens.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spaces Theanous / Barespace
Conversion of an old factory into office and co-working building (SPACES) 
Shell, Core and Interiors 
3,200 sq.m. 
Constucted, 2020
Athens, Greece 

Description:*


> In Kato Petralona, Athens, near the first source of electricity in the capital – Gazi – and opposite the Pavlidis factory, the iconic chocolate factory, is the building that once housed the factory that produced shoes that became synonymous with sports in Greece in in the 20th century, the Sportex. This building gained new life by transforming it into serviced offices for Spaces, part of the multinational giant IWG. The building contains, in addition to offices of many different sizes, spacious reception areas, cafes, meeting and lecture rooms, and coworking areas. The central goal of the design is the harmonious knitting of the spirit of the industrial past of the building with the requirements of a state-of-the-art office building











Spaces Theanous - CORE SA


In Kato Petralona, Athens, near the first source of electricity in the capital – Gazi – and opposite the Pavlidis factory, the iconic chocolate factory, is the building that once housed the factory that produced shoes that became synonymous with sports in Greece in in the 20th century, the...




core-sa.com










SPACES THEANOUS — barespace







www.barespace.co





*renders:*

























*photos:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Special Needs Education School in Glyfada / Klab Architecture
On going





klab







www.klabarchitects.com















































Η Γλυφάδα θα δημιουργήσει το πρώτο ειδικό σχολείο για παιδιά στην πόλη (ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ)


Φωτορεαλιστικά σχέδια παρουσίασε ο δήμαρχος




www.lifo.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects
Building Expansion and Modernization Project
Under construction
Budget: 59.029.102 € *








Εθνική Πινακοθήκη: Ξενάγηση στο αύριο


Το «Κ» βρέθηκε στο αναγεννημένο κτίριο δύο μήνες πριν από τα επίσημα εγκαίνιά του.




www.kathimerini.gr





*Construction update.
New images of the building from a Sunday article in Kathimerini newspaper.

The permanent collection wing is covered externally with a new system of elevators, stairways and a giant ramp. Visitors will be able to enjoy amazing views of the city, while moving between the different levels of the National Gallery.*









*An exhibition hall at the permanent collection wing.*

















*The amphitheater of the museum.*









*The director of the National Gallery, on the left with the Minister of Culture at the restaurant of the third floor.*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Papadopoulos Biscuits Head Offices / Dimitris Thomopoulos Architects
Completed
Landscape Design:** H. Pangalou & Associates Landscape Architects *





Dimitris Thomopoulos


Δημήτρης Θωμόπουλος, Αρχιτέκτονας - Dimitris Thomopoulos, Architect




dthomopoulos.com










H. PANGALOU & ASSOCIATES - LANDSCAPE ARCHITECTS - Coming Soon







www.elandscape.gr




*Description:*


> Conversion of existing industrial buildings into office building, including a restaurant and an industrial warehouse.
> Unification of separate buildings through configuration of the surrounding area for the operational needs of the main E.J. Papadopoulos S.A. biscuit plant in Tavros, Attiki.




































































































*Images*:








Papadopoulos Biscuits: Head Offices - BALLIAN TECHNIKI S.A.


Conversion of existing industrial buildings into office building, including a restaurant and an industrial warehouse. Unification of separate buildings through configuration of the surrounding area for the operational needs of the main E.J. Papadopoulos S.A. biscuit plant in Tavros, Attiki.




ballian.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*NYX Hotel Athens / Tsolakis Architects
First prize in closed architectural competition. Renovation and redesign of Esperia Hotel. 
On going.
A presentation of the complete architectural study was published today with new renders of the redesigned building.









Ανασχεδιασμός & αποκατάσταση του ξενοδοχείου 5* «Εσπέρια» στο κέντρο της Αθήνας


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr













"ESPERIA" HOTEL IN ATHENS - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition upon invitation for the renovation of the 5* "Esperia" hotel in the historical center of Athens.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr




Description:*


> Esperia Hotel is one of the most important buildings in the center of Athens. The hotel ceased its operation around 2010 and the need for restoration is obvious. The area in which the building is located constitutes one of the most important axes of the historic center of Athens, next to very important buildings. The new façade of the building needs to be integrated into the urban fabric.
> In our proposal we seek to restore the intention of the original drawings of the building by unifying the elements of the façade into a new system. Using the elements of the existing façade, that is the grid of the balconies and the horizontal elements of the rooftop, we propose the creation of a 'filter' which highlights the particular architectural elements of the building.
> On the lower floors the vertical elements are denser in order to protect the visitor from the hustle of the city and the busy street. On the top floors they become increasingly sparse, allowing unobstructed views of the city. Another element added to the filter is a green system with vertical plants alternating with the vertical elements of the façade.
> The design of the hotel aims both to serve the guests staying in the rooms and to create the right conditions for hosting events and any type of gatherings.
> The main restaurant is located on the 9th floor, with unobstructed views of the west side of the city and the Acropolis, while a small dining area is created on the terrace next to the rooftop swimming pool.


*Renders:*












































































































*Esperia Hotel is non operational since 2010. The building was constructed at the early 60's and the facade was covered with yellow and green tiles. The new Israeli owners conducted a close architectural competition for the redesign and renovation of the building. Construction was planned for 2020 and the opening of the hotel under the brand NYX in early 2021. Unfortunately the pandemic has postponed the commencement of the project so far.*


























Esperia Palace: Ένα ιστορικό ξενοδοχείο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας ξανά ανοίγει μετά από 8 χρόνια | It's Possible


Όλα είναι έτοιμα για να ξεκινήσει η διαγωνιστική διαδικασία για τη μακροχρόνια εκμίσθωση του Esperia Palace και μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες ο ΕΦΚΑ αναμένεται να ανάψει το πράσινο φως για τη διεκδίκηση…




www.itspossible.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens International Airport South Wing Expansion, Facade Lighting / Edeko - Eleftheria Deko Lighting Design *
*Architectural Design: Tombazis & Associates Architects, AVW Architecture
Photography: Gavriil Papadiotis 
Completed*
Athens International Airport New Extention, South Wing – Facade Lighting – Edeko


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*
Bios Hub / Flux Office
Architectural Design: Flux Office – Thanassis Demiris, Efthymios Dougkas, Eva Manidaki 
Type: Bar - Cultural Space
Images: Stavros Habakis 
Completed*








flux-office


architecture,flux-office




flux-office.com












*Description:*


> A mid-war era building, designed by the architect Athanassios Demiris, in 1935, as a leaf spring factory with workshop and office spaces, now housing “Bios” cultural & creative space. On its rooftop, at the area previously occupied by the old laundry room, the storage area and the stairwell, a small space, housing a bar, is introduced.
> The design’s main objective was to respect and emphasize the character of the original building and its era with the use of materials, finishes and architectural expression. The large openings all around, overlooking the surrounding terrace, feature steel industrial windows; the plaster walls have bush hammered finishes and the floor continues the terrazzo seen on the other levels of the building.
> The new space respects the outline of the old service spaces, but has a looser way of relating to the roof terrace. The element that unifies and defines the space is a new metal and glass roof, echoing the factory roofs of the era, giving the space a semi-outdoor feeling.
> All the furnishing used consists of reused workshop furniture, reinforcing the feeling that the new redesigned space always held its current form.











Bios Hub in Athens, Greece | Flux Office


Flux Office designed Bios terrace bar downtown Athens situated in a mid-war era industrial building, originally designed in 1935 by architect Athanassios Demiris, aiming to respect and emphasize its distinctive character through the particular use of materials and finishes as well as the overall...




www.archisearch.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Salamis Summer House / AREA Architecture Research Athens
Private residence in Salamis, Attica.
Completed
Nominated for the Mies van de Rohe Award 2022





AREA







areaoffice.gr




Description: *


> From the exterior, the solid walls appear as a monolithic construction, whose continuous surface of exterior insulation shields the contents of the house. They nevertheless conceal a large central courtyard within, accessed from the street by a tall gate. A second gate at the opposite end leads to a small garden and pool at the back of the plot. Within the main courtyard, two glass boxes divide the space into indoor and outdoor rooms, housing the main living areas. As the sliding glass doors are reconfigured, the house is split into two or unified around the central courtyard, according to the constantly shifting paradigm of outdoor living. Atop the steel construction, a small roof terrace reconnects visitors to views of the surrounding geography. Sleeping quarters occupy the two wings of the house, causing it to swell outward around secondary courtyards along the perimeter.












































*Photos:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*
River West Open / Vikelas Architects
Expansion of River West Shopping Mall
Under construction








Vikelas Architects


With local roots and international experience Vikelas Architects is a dynamic architect office located in Athens.



www.vikelas.gr




Description:*


> The new development concerns the merging of the new commercial complex with the existing one, as well as the development of new dining areas and shops, throughout an outdoor space that consists of various visitor zones and recreation areas with green and water elements.
> The central idea of the expansion is the "crack" formed by the discontinuous outline of the buildings, through which emerges a "river" that crosses along the surrounding area of development, creating pedestrian and green flows on its banks. The crack divides the shopping park into individual functional units of shops, supermarkets, restaurants and leisure areas, while at the same time it acts as a backbone that connects outdoor activities and incorporates a complete shopping walk that offers new experiences to the visitor and pushes him to wander and discover the place.
> 
> A two-storey complex of commercial and public gathering uses will replace the former industrial complex of Mouzakis, with main and auxiliary spaces in the basement. An urban park is formed in the northern part of the plot including an open-air amphitheater ,sports area and a complex of artificial rocks, from where the water of the "river" springs. The waterfall projects in the background and supplies water to a "natural lake". This is the beginning of the "river", which consists of units of water elements, where the flow of water changes successively: stationary initially, with low flow then, moves and foams over textured surfaces, to reach a smooth surface, before driven to the ground through a vortex.
> The new dining area becomes part of the existing Riverwest balcony and expands further, communicating with the surrounding area, but also with bioclimatic solar patios that collect the solar radiation in winter and open in summer, using movable fabric shading systems. The structure of the shops and the open spaces follows the inclined terrain of the surrounding space ,creating stepped levels connected with stairs, or ramps.


*Renders:*












































*
Photos from the construction:
































































images from:





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Fragkokklisias Office Building / Rena Sakellaridou - Sparch Architects*
*Marousi, Athens
Under construction
Prodea Investments





Fragkokklisias Office Building Prodea Investments







sakellaridou.sparch.gr




Renders:

















Photos from the construction site:
December 2020 - January 2021
Taken by the architect and originally posted in her personal Instagram account.








Rena Sakellaridou (@rena.sakellaridou) • Instagram photos and videos


1,607 Followers, 119 Following, 143 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Rena Sakellaridou (@rena.sakellaridou)




www.instagram.com





































































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Project Butterfly / ArchitectSripta 
Luxury apartment building in Chalandri
Under construction
Nexus Properties*





Home - Νexusproperties


A real estate development and construction company, Averof 5 Pisistratous 6 str. Chalandri , 60606, +306974920242, [email protected]




www.nexusproperties.gr









architecture | design — architectScripta







www.architectscripta.com






































































































*Video:





Construction:*



























Nexus (@nexus.properties) • Instagram photos and videos


1,411 Followers, 59 Following, 45 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Nexus (@nexus.properties)




www.instagram.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*EL Centro Cultural Centre / Angeles Mira
Conversion of a listed early 20th century summer house into a space for the promotion of the Spanish language and culture.
Kifisia, Athens
Completion: January 18, 2021
Epikyklos Construction company
Images: Spyros Hound Photography

www.angelesmira.com









El Centro, ένας σύγχρονος πολιτιστικός χώρος της ισπανικής γλώσσας και του πολιτισμού


To El Centro δημιουργήθηκε από την ανάπλαση ενός διατηρητέου κτηρίου στο Άλσος της Κηφισιάς, από μια κομψή καλοκαιρινή κατοικία με  κήπο, σε έναν σύγχρονο πολιτιστικό χώρο.




epikyklos.gr










































































































*












*










































































*


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Are there any plans for highrises or skyscrapers in Athens?


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

For a very long period of time the law was very restrictive which prevented any such building from being constructed. This has now changed and there are a number of projects that are being developed.

Most concrete plans are for the completion of the Piraeus Tower (post 377 contains more renders). Preparatory works have started.











In a more preliminary stage of development is the construction of a new casino hotel as part of the redevelopment of the old Athens airport. Construction will only start once the permit for the casino is issued by the Hellenic Gaming Commission (rumoured to be later this year). You can read more about it in post 329 in this thread:











As part of the redevelopment of the old Athens airpot there are plans to build more high rises but other than rough outlines of plans / impressions no actual designs have been published. You can read more about the project here. This project has been in the making for years and they have only recently started demolishing some of the buildings of the old airport.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

^ And wasn’t Athens Tower recently renovated ?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*








Faces of a Hero / Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center
National Library of Greece - National Opera - Stavros Niarchos Park. 
A series of events celebrating the 200-year anniversary from the 1821 Greek Revolution, which are anchored on the question: What are the faces of the hero?









The Monument of Zalongo / George Zongolopoulos 
Installation in SNFCC's Agora.
Horizontal section, at a height of 40cm, of the base of the sculpture Monument of Zalongo (18m x 15m) that was completed in 1961 in mount Zalongo.
28/01 - 31/05/2021










The Monument of Zalongo, 1954-1960







www.snfcc.org




Description:*


> On the occasion of the events celebrating the 200-year anniversary from the commencement of the Greek Revolution, the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center is restoring in the *Agora*, the horizontal section, at a height of 40cm, of the base of the sculpture *Monument of Zalongo*. The installation had been on display, in SNFCC’s Agora, for the first time in January 2019, in the context of the exhibition "_George Zongolopoulos: The vision of a public sculpture_". Simultaneously, Zalongo, a silver plated brass miniature, created by *George Zongolopoulos* himself, will be hosted again on the SNFCC’s premises.
> 
> The restoration of the installation marks the beginning of a series of events celebrating the 200-year anniversary from the 1821 Greek Revolution, which are anchored on the question: _What are the faces of the hero?_
> 
> ...


*Photos:













































Video:




----------------------------*









*The Passers by - Seven Gates / Georgios Xenos
A temporary installation consists of 120 iron outlines of human figures (200x80cm) in the roof of the National Library of Greece and the SNFCC Park.
11/02 - 31/05 2021*








*Description:*


> From the Reading Room at the old National Library, we’re back outdoors, at the Green Roofs of the SNFCC. There, along the path that connects the Park to the Lighthouse, stand the Passers-by created by the internationally acclaimed visual artist *Georgios Xenos*. 120 iron outlines of human figures (each measuring 200×80) symbolizing anonymous heroes, which challenge us, in their own way, to consider the meaning of the “hero”, who we have cast as heroes in our minds, and our relationship with what is described as an “heroic stance”.
> 
> Yet another polysemous iron installation, the “Seven Gates”, will be set up in another part of the SNFCC, at the Southern Walks. From the seven-gated Thebes of the ancient tragedy to the contemporary gates of entry into Greece and Europe, the Gates of this installation “speak”, in their way, of issues more pertinent than ever. A Gate is a boundary, but it is also an opening. Just like the 1821 Revolution – which signalled the end of 400 years of adversity for the Greek nation and, at the same time an opening, its entry, into its modern History.











Passers-by / Seven Gates by Georgios Xenos







www.snfcc.org


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

So far no facelift, no renovation at all. The 103 meters Athens Tower has been intact since 1971 that was completed and remains the tallest building in the city. In my opinion any refurbishment attempted in the future, must be definitely respectful to the distinctive architecture of the Athens Towers and the modern era they represent. Some photos I have taken of this Athenian landmark that is also one of my favourite buildings in the city.

*Athens Towers / Ioannis Vikelas and Ioannis Kympritis 
1967 - 1971
Athens Tower 1: 28 storeys high - 103 meters
Athens Tower 2: 15 storeys - 65 meters








Athens Towers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Images: Systema Magicum*


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi, do you have any plans to make Athens more "carless". I love this city but It would be great to see Athens with much less parking space area along the streets and more public transport friendly, I mean buspases etc.


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

Loads of plans, for example a badly thought through pilot to partially pedestrianise roads running through the centre (see picture below). You can read more about it in post 249 of this thread











Central Athens city council has also implemented smaller projects in an area which is known as the "commercial triangle". Some examples and before and after pictures in the below article (which is in Greek though but the pictures speak for themselves).









Ο Γιώργος Καμίνης παρουσίασε τις πεζοδρομήσεις στο Εμπορικό Τρίγωνο


Τρεις νέοι πεζόδρομοι συναντιούνται στην Αιόλου και διαμορφώνουν μία καινούργια πλατεία




www.protagon.gr





Outside of the centre, various projects to make areas more pedestrian friendly are also being implemented. The below one is in the coastal area of Glyfada where an area that was used for parking was transformed into a large pedestrian friendly area. The design is not spectacular but for sure it is an improvement.

Source pictures: MunicipalityofGlyfada Facebook page





















What do you mean by "more public transport friendly"? Athens has an extensive public transport system. However a new tram line, extension of existing metro lines and even a new metro line are either being constructed or construction will start soon. Athens' ageing bus fleet is going to be modernised (believe later this year) with - in part - electric buses. As for bus passes, a number of years ago Athens introduced a unified electronic ticket system for all modes of public transport called the Ath.Ena card.

















The new ticket system in Athens public transport - athensflat.gr


The ticket system transitions, in Athens public transport, has recently (2017) changed from simple paper tickets to modern electronic ones. There are three available types:Ath.ena Ticket - Ath.ena Card Anonymous and Ath.ena Card Personalized that are made from different materials but use the...




athensflat.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects
Building Expansion and Modernization Project
Under construction
Construction update - Friday 12/02/2021








*


















Βίντεο και φωτογραφίες: Εντυπωσιακή η Εθνική Πινακοθήκη με τον νέο φωτισμό της


Στις 24 Μαρτίου θα τελεστούν τα εγκαίνια




www.protothema.gr




*Videos:*


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

Almopos said:


> What do you mean by "more public transport friendly"?


I would improve bus&trolleybus transport, because It's crowded and slow  What percentage of citizens in Athens use public on a daily basis ?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Panorama Heights / Gavalas Architects
Residential building in Panorama, Voula.
Design: 2021
In progress*


> The basic scopes of this unique development, are the adaptation and imitation of the steep natural soil in the form of whitewashed thick ribbons, as well as the downsizing in regards of the scale of the rather large building volume. An organic and dynamic fluid shape is hiding 11 individual luxurious apartments, all of which have great sea views towards Voula Gulf. Another two elements that join the parametric shape are the also curved horizontal louvers and the strategically placed curved light rays.








Panorama Heights | Voula 2021







www.gavalasarchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*H77 The Diamond House / 314 Architecture studio
House in Voula
Completed 
Nominated for the Mies van de Rohe Award 22*





314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







314architecturestudio.com




*Photographs: Panagiotis Voumvakis*





 Panagiotis Voumvakis | H77 The diamond house







voumvakis.com




*Description: *


> Sitting at the foot of the Hymettus mountain, the H77 house is a private four storey residential building in Voula, a southern suburb of Athens, Greece. Thanks to its strategic position towards the sea and upper lands, this 300 sq.m. house is designed as an extroverted residence with adaptable features. The design is a result of strict plot specifications, as well as the studio’s admiration of the traditional Japanese origami craft. Hence, the folding surfaces and sharp edges of the final volume interact with the surrounding rocky terrain and natural vegetation.
> Although contrasting at first sight, the diamond origami shape and the environment complement each other without overpowering one another. More specifically, while in some occasions the rocky terrain is flattened and used as a terrace, in others it effortlessly becomes part of the building as a structural feature. The roof is one of the most important elements of the composition. Its prismatic shape allows unconventional geometries to emerge in the interior. In addition, the symmetry creates the impression of a U-turn at the softer end, thus inviting the residents to walk around and explore it from different angles.


*Archdaily presentation published on February 20, 2021 :*








H77 / The Diamond House / 314 Architecture Studio


Completed in 2019 in Voula, Greece. Images by Panagiotis Voumvakis. Sitting at the foot of the Hymettus mountain, the H77 house is a private four storey residential building in Voula, a southern suburb of Athens,...




www.archdaily.com










































* Photos:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ellinicon 3 / Thanasis Hoclidakis
Residential Complex in Hellinicon
Landscape Architect: Nicol Ridley 
Visual Artist: Fotini Gouseti
Developer: Axiacon
Description: *


> The design has been influenced by three key features:
> Energy strategy, a sea view, and privacy.The deductive design is true to the blending of the above features, combining cutting edge technology and the use of innovative materials, thus offering the users the residence of the future.
> The bedrooms are situated at the building’s facade facing Protis street, and are divided by a vertical structural framework, thus allowing for individual balconies for each one. Furthermore, they are protected from the environment by moving and sliding privacy blinds at the users will, interactively changing the building’s face.
> In the surrounding space there are alternating hard surfaces with cement plaster and setts, and soft surfaces with water elements, and low-water demand planting.


*Completed*








AXIACON - Ellinicon 3: The New A+ Energy Efficient Apartments


Ellinicon 3 is a construction with high anti-seismic protection, environmentally friendly, having achieved energy efficiency rating A+




axiacon.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects
Building Expansion and Modernization Project - Under construction
Construction update. 
Recent photos from an article about the project that was published on Sunday, 7th of March 2021.*








*The rooftop of the new underground wing is already covered with soil and will be transformed to a garden with a selection of plants made by the Agricultural University of Athens. Building C as it is called will house the main gallery for temporary exhibitions, the permanent collection of Western European Art and storage facilities in three underground levels.*








*Building A houses the reception hall and the auditorium of the National Gallery alongside with an art shop, a cafe and a small gallery for temporary exhibitions. A bridge connects it with Building B that houses the permanent collection, the art library, the administration and the restaurant of the museum. *








*A new floor was added to Building B alongside with circulation ramps, new lifts and stairways on its western elevation for access to all floors and the new underground wing. 

source:*








Ανοίγοντας πανοράματα στην πόλη και την τέχνη


Η Μαρίνα Λαμπράκη-Πλάκα, διευθύντρια της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης από το 1992, μας «ξεναγεί» στο νέο, υπερσύγχρονο μουσείο, που εντυπωσιάζει με την αρχιτεκτονική του, αλλά και με τη λιτή πολυτέλεια στους άνετους, εσωτερικούς χώρους.




www.efsyn.gr












*The construction of the water canal in front of Building B has already started.

source:


http://instagr.am/p/CMAg74oMKhP/

Interiors of Building B.
The third floor that was added to Building B will house the post war Greek Art from painting to installation and video art.*












































*source:


http://instagr.am/p/CL1Vm_vA1di/

A recent acquisition by the National Gallery destined for the third floor. Stephen Antonakos was a prominent Greek American sculptor known for his neon artworks.









source: Τα νέα έργα-αποκτήματα της Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης και ο θρίαμβος του Παρθένη | LiFO










NATIONAL GALLERY NATIONAL GALLERY ALEXANDROS SOUTZOS MUSEUM


NATIONAL GALLERY NATIONAL GALLERY ALEXANDROS SOUTZOS MUSEUM




www.nationalgallery.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Apartment building in Ilioupoli / NM Architects
Recently completed*








Xalkat Apartment Building Ilioupoli | NM ARCHITECTS


This residential project, recently completed, consists of a six-storey apartment building, located on Kithaironos 10 & Helmou Sts., in the upper zone in the area of Ilioupoli in Athens, Greece. The site features four floor-through apartments, and a two-storey penthouse with stunning seafront...




nikolaosmoschos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ten Brinke Hellas Headquarters /* *A&D Architects and Designers
Recently completed (December 2020)
Developer: Ten Brinke Hellas*





2020 - Award Winning Sustainable Office Building in Athens







www.adarch.gr






> The building includes offices, lecture areas as well as underground parking spaces with a total area of 6900sqm.
> Particular attention was paid to the building’s form and location so that it fits harmoniously into the existing built environment and the geomorphology while standing out leaving the imprint of its time. The main element chosen for the building faces morphological solution is the perforated panels made of aluminum cells in the color of oxidized copper. The panels function as sunshades on the main face towards
> Alexandras Avenue which has a southern orientation. On the back faces, where the requirements for shading are less, the panels appear as a "parapet" completing the whole building aesthetics.
> 
> ...





















































































*Video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ziller- Loverdos Residence / Ifo Studio
Restoration and conversion of the listed Ziller - Loverdos Residence in a museum housing the Loverdos Collection - Annexe of the Byzantine & Christian Museum of Athens.
Just completed
Architect: Ernst Ziller (1837-1923) 
Construction: 1882 - 1885
Addition of a new wing with a chapel and redesigned interiors: Aristoteles Zachos, 1930
Architectural survey, Restoration and Conversion study: Ifo Studio, 2007 -2011
Restoration: 2011 - 2020*






Ziller-Loverdos Mansion | ifostudio architects


The Ziller-Loverdos Mansion is one of the most significant neoclassical mansions at the centre of Athens designed and executed by the distinguished German architect Ernst Ziller; it preserves all elements of its initial form despite subsequent extensive interventions and extensions. The...




www.ifostudio.com





Ernst Ziller came to Greece as an assistant of Theophil Hansen for the supervision of the Athens Academy and later the National Library. After a short absence abroad he returned in the country and started working as an independent architect. His talent and a close friendship with King George I made him the star- architect of some of the most important public and private buildings in Athens. He designed the National Theatre of Greece, the Presidential Mansion and the incredible residence of Heinrich Schliemann, alongside with a vast amount of private and public buildings across the country. Ernst Ziller designed and lived in the building with his family till 1912.

In the late 20's Dionysios Loverdos, a banker who had already created a significant collection of post-Byzantine Art, bought the building. He commissioned Aristoteles Zachos to redesign and convert it to a residence and a private museum, by applying neo-byzantine elements in the original neoclassical architecture. In 1979 the Byzantine Museum acquired approximately 660 artworks of the collection, donated by the daughters of the collector.

During the 80's a fire partly destroyed the building, damaging the incredible interior decoration. In 1992 the Loverdos Family donated the building and the rest of the collection to the Greek State and specifically to the Byzantine & Christian Museum.
The restoration of the Ziller - Loverdos Mansion lasted almost a decade owing to the difficulties of the project.
A significant part of the collection will be permanently displayed in the building. The transportation of the artworks from the Byzantine museum have already started and the permanent exhibition is expected to be completed by the end of April.























































Restoration study of the “Ziller-Loverdos” residence in Athens - ΕΤΕPΑΜ


Restoration study of the residence “Ziller-Loverdos” in Athens Nickolas Chalkiolakis Architect Engineer NTUA.- Μ.Α. Architectural Conservation York/U.K. Honorary Director at the Directorate of Restoration of 19th Century and Modern Monuments



www.academia.edu





*The Ziller-Loverdos Residence.*








*The entrance of the building in Academias Street in a photo dating from the 50's.This narrow section of the building was designed by Aristoteles Zachos and constructed in 1930.*








*The Loverdos Museum was inaugurated in 1931 with an international conference for Byzantine Art.*








*View of the interior designed by Aristoteles Zachos with the collection on display.*








*View of the main facade in Mavromichali street before the commencement of the restoration project.*








*The interiors of the building after the restoration project held by the Ministry of Culture. *


























*The ceiling before and after the restoration*



























*The courtyard with the chapel.*

















*images from:*








Μέγαρο Τσίλλερ-Λοβέρδου: Δύο άνθρωποι σε ένα σπίτι - Ρεπορτάζ και ειδήσεις για την Οικονομία, τις Επιχειρήσεις, το Χρηματιστήριο, την Πολιτική


Καθηγήτρια πιάνου με πρώτο βραβείο στο Ωδείο της Βιέννης, κομψή και κοινωνική, με αέρα Ευρωπαίας, που ελάχιστες διαθέτουν αυτήν την εποχή στην Αθήνα, η Σοφία Δούδου συνηθίζει να καλεί σε συγκεντρώσεις στο σπίτι της όλους τους επιφανείς ανθρώπους των γραμμάτων, των τεχνών, αλλά και της πολιτικής...




www.mononews.gr













Έτοιμο το «Μουσείο Λοβέρδου»


Oι εργασίες στο εντυπωσιακό Μέγαρο Τσίλλερ ολοκληρώθηκαν, αρχίζει η μεταφορά των έργων.




www.kathimerini.gr










Οικία Τσίλερ-Λοβέρδου: To μέγαρο κόσμημα της Αθήνας γίνεται επισκέψιμο


Το τριώροφο κτίριο χτίστηκε από τον διάσημο Γερμανό αρχιτέκτονα το 1885 και έζησε σε αυτό με την οικογένεια του έως το 1912.



www.kerdos.gr













Οικία Τσίλερ: Ένα μέγαρο κόσμημα της Αθήνας γίνεται επισκέψιμο στο κοινό


Η ιδιωτική κατοικία του Ερνστ Τσίλερ, στην οδό Μαυρομιχάλη 6, θα είναι επισκέψιμη από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2019.




gr.euronews.com





*The Loverdos Collection at the Byzantine& Christian Museum*








Dionysios Loverdos Collection


In 1979 the Byzantine and Christian Museum undertook to conserve and keep 660 works of ecclesiastical art (15th-19th c.) from...




www.ebyzantinemuseum.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Chiou House / Tsolka Architects
Private residence in Voula, Athens
Area : 1000 sqm
Design Team: Marialena Tsolka
Construction Team: Nikos Tsolkas, Ilias Gkousetis
Photography: Panagiotis Voumvakis
Completed
Description:*


> Built predominantly in brilliant white, the geometric architectural components create a dynamic play of shadow and light across each elevation, working in perfect harmony with the primary colours that surround it, the green of the tree-lined terraces and the never-ending blue of the sky above. The bold tonal balance of the exterior and the natural elements is complemented by a softer, interior palette of secondary colours and materials, glass, wood and lighter grey tones, that reflect traces of the sunlight and water, drawing them into the interiors.
> 
> Layered over four levels, the carefully programmed plan of Chios House creates a sequence of contemporary living spaces that float over the hillside to offer infinite views of the surrounding landscape. The dual residences are built above underground car-parking and plant facilities, with the lower four-bedroom duplex (320 m2) featuring with an expansive decking area and swimming pool set beneath a gravity-defying cantilever that houses the upper floor living areas, presented on an open, sea-facing aspect with floor to ceiling windows. Above is the three-bedroom penthouse duplex (280 m2) that offers two floors of living space, culminating in an infinity pool set into the very edge of the upper terrace, carefully aligned with the horizon. The house was designed and built to A+ environmental standards and feature the latest in solar and sustainable power technologies to provide the most energy efficient heating and cooling systems possible.











Chiou House | TSOLKA ARCHITECTS


Area : 1000 sqm Design Team: Marialena Tsolka Construction Team: Nikos Tsolkas, Marialena Tsolka Photography: Panagiotis Voumvakis Dramatically set into the hills at Voula, south of Athens, Chios House is an abstracted expression of high modernism. Designed as a highly engineered yet sculptural...



tsolka.com


----------



## New Classicism (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow. Athens has more cool modern projects than I thought. I wonder if something is being built in Greece today that is based on the architectural styles of antiquity. Do you have any examples?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I cannot recall any recent public or private building reviving a neoclassical or even a neo-byzantine style in Athens at least. However there are numerous restoration projects of 19th and early 20th century buildings in the city such as the Ziller - Loverdos Residence that was presented in previous post.
The Interamerican Headquarters designed by Demetrios Porphyrios, a London based Greek architect, was completed back in 2002 and might be an example of a post modern building that somehow draws inspiration from the past.
































Interamerican Headquarters : Commercial Projects : Porphyrios Associates







www.porphyrios.co.uk













Κτίριο Γραφείων Interamerican - Avax


Ανέγερση του νέου πολυόροφου κτιρίου διοίκησης υψηλών προδιαγραφών της εταιρίας Η σύμβαση ανατέθηκε από την Interamerican Ελληνική Ασφαλιστική Εταιρίας Ζωής ΑΕ και αφορά στην κατασκευή νέου κτιρίου διοίκησης υψηλών προδιαγραφών επί της Λεωφ. Συγγρού αποτελούμενο από επτά υπόγειους χώρους...




avax.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*NoMa Hotel / ARDH
Restoration of two listed 19th century buildings in Central Athens.
Architect: Anthi Oikonomou - ARDH
Completed
Photos: Tilemachos Kouklakis*








Αποκατάσταση και επανάχρηση όμορων διατηρητέων κτιρίων του 19ου αιώνα στην Αθήνα


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects
Building Expansion and Modernization Project - Under construction
Update: 16/03/2021*









Modern art welcomes the visitors in the National Gallery of Greece. A sculpture by George Nikolaidis is already placed in the main entrance of the building facing the Runner and Lycabettus as seen in the back .









The ramp seems completed.








Inside the the Permanent collection wing workers are hanging the paintings on their exact position, according to the approved museographical design.








*source:* Στην τελική ευθεία η Εθνική Πινακοθήκη



https://www.tanea.gr/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/pinakothiki-vasiki-1.jpg



----------------------









*Importex - Syngrou Avenue Office Buildings / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects 
Lighting Designer / Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer / H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant / D-Carbon
Developers: Prodea Investments and Dimand 
Under construction*
In a recent article about the green and eco-friendly office buildings which are under construction in Athens, there was a new rendering of the Importex building in Syngrrou avenue.








*source:*








Κερδίζουν έδαφος οι πράσινες κατασκευές | Banks.com.gr


Oι πράσινες κατασκευές κερδίζουν έδαφος και στην Ελλάδα, με τους μεγαλύτερους «παίκτες» του εγχώριου real estate να έχουν ήδη τοποθετηθεί στη νέα πραγματικότητα




banks.com.gr




----------








*Restoration of the main wooden gate in the Athens Cathedral / Ministry of Culture


















source:* Μητροπολιτικός Ναός Αθηνών: Συντηρείται η περίτεχνη ξύλινη κεντρική πύλη


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects
Building Expansion and Modernization Project 
Budget: 60.000.000 
Under construction
Construction Update: Wednesday 17/03/2021
All photos by SpyPat, originally posted a few minutes ago in the National Gallery thread of the Hellenic Agora.








Επέκταση Εθνικής Πινακοθήκης | National Gallery Expansion


https://ypodomes.com/stis-24-martioy-ta-egkainia-toy-neoy-ktirioy-tis-ethnikis-pinakothikis/




www.skyscrapercity.com


























































Α very interesting tour in the National Gallery by ERT, the Greek National Broadcaster.





Video stills

























*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The 80 / ISV Architects
Office building in 80 Michalakopoulou street.
Developer: Trastor
Just finished.
www.isv.gr*







































































ISV


ISV. နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၈၄,၂၁၇ ဦး · ၇ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည်. ISV Architects is a firm based in Greece with a branch in London, that specializes in the design and construction of buildings of various...




www.facebook.com


----------



## 1584247 (Mar 6, 2021)

systema magicum said:


> View attachment 1211630
> 
> *NoMa Hotel / ARDH
> Restoration of two listed 19th century buildings in Central Athens.
> ...


Finally a beautiful program in Athens. It is insanity that Athens doesn't embrace more its amazingly beautiful classical architectural heritage. Instead of just building generic ugly modern boxes like it is done everywhere in any other city.

Athens deserve way more than ugly modern box buildings.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Asteria Complex One&Only Resort / K - studio, Α6 Architects, AUDO architects 
Adaptive reuse - modernization of The Asteria Complex 
5 - star resort in Glyfada, Athens, Greece
Buildable Area: 271.709 sq.m. (plot area) 
21.380 sq.m. (buildable area) 
Architects: * *K - studio, Α6 Architects, AUDO architects
Lighting design: Edeko - * *Eleftheria Deko and Associates *
www.k-studio.gr
*On going
First phase - Under Construction - Opening by mid 2021.
Second phase - The architectural study was approved last week by Greece’s Central Council of Architecture and is expected to be completed in 2022.
Developer: Grivalia Hospitality S.A and Dimand* 
*Operator: Kerzner International*






Dimand S.A.







www.dimand.gr





















































































*Lighting Design:*



































Asteria Complex, 5-star Ξενοδοχείο| Γλυφάδα, Σε εξέλιξη – Edeko

*source:* Αστέρια Γλυφάδας: Πράσινο φως για το πολυτελές συγκρότημα στην Αθηναϊκή Ριβιέρα



















Photos of an already restored and redesigned bungalow by the acclaimed K- Studio that leads the design team of the project.

*source: *








Ο Άδωνις Γεωργιάδης επισκέφτηκε το εργοτάξιο στα Αστέρια Γλυφάδας


Το εργοτάξιο στα Αστέρια Γλυφάδας επισκέφτηκε την Παρασκευή ο υπουργός Ανάπτυξης και Επενδύσεων 'Αδωνις Γεωργιάδης.




www.alimosonline.gr


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

Will there be 4 metro line in construction soon ?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

According to a recent article published in Kathimerini newspaper, the 1.8 billion euros project is set to begin very soon.








*Work for Line 4 of Athens Metro set to begin in May*


> Work for Line 4 of the Athens metro is slated to begin by May, when the first two construction sites at both ends of the route will be set up, in Galatsi and Katehaki.
> The construction sites are set to mark the beginning of a period of turmoil for the capital, expected to last for at least a decade. However, the line’s construction will usher in the most radical changes to the capital’s traffic map since the post-Olympic era, as it is expected to provide respite to some of the most densely populated areas of the Greek capital.
> Attiko Metro will sign the first of the two basic contracts for the construction of the new line with the ERETBO construction company. The contract concerns the laying of the groundwork where the 15 stations and the nine shafts of the line will be constructed.
> 
> Among the issues that could cause delays is the discovery of antiquities underground.











Work for Line 4 of Athens Metro set to begin in May | eKathimerini.com


Work for Line 4 of the Athens metro is slated to begin by May, when the first two construction sites at both ends of the route will be set up, in Galatsi and Katehaki.




www.ekathimerini.com




*GOUDI Station*








*VEIKOU Station*








*More info for the project here:*





Stations – ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε







www.ametro.gr


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

systema magicum said:


> According to a recent article published in Kathimerini newspaper, the 1.8 billion euros project is set to begin very soon.
> View attachment 1233954
> 
> *Work for Line 4 of Athens Metro set to begin in May*
> ...


Feel free to repost it in the ATHENS | Public Transport transportation thread


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*National Gallery of Greece / DV Architects with Grammatopoulos – Panousakis Architects*
*Building Expansion and Modernization Project 
Architects of the original building inaugurated in 1976: Pavlos Mylonas and Dimitris Fatouros 
Expansion and Modernization Project: Grammatopoulos-Panoussakis Architects and D. Vassilopoulos & Partners 
Interiors design and Museography: Parmenidis - Longuepee
Budget: 60.000.000 *
The main construction work in the building has been completed. Works continue on the site for the completion of the garden - sculpture park above the new underground wing. The permanent collection is being installed inside together with final touches at the interior and the lighting design.
The official inauguration of the National Gallery of Greece is planned for June, however this Wednesday there will be a special opening, in order to commemorate the 200 years since the Greek Revolution in 1821.Yesterday the Greek Prime Minister inspected the progress of the project. There is also a number of articles published during the weekend.
*Photos:








The new logo is inspired by the circulation ramp added in the main facade of the building.








Walking Man on Column by Auguste Rodin in front of the main entrance of the National Gallery with an Aeolian Signal, a piece of kinetic art by Takis.


















The reception hall.









Final touches in the Art Shop of the museum.








Interior view of the spiral whith stairways and elevetors that provide acces to the new underground wing and the auditorium of the museum.








Hilton Hotel as seen from the bridge that leads to the Permanent collection wing.













































The first level of the Permanent collection wing. The majority of the paintings are already hanged in the walls.









The Episode from the Greek War of Independence by Eugene Delacroix welcomes visitors at the section of the exhibition devoted to the bicentennial of 1821.







*









*View of the construction work above the underground wing. 





























Night View of the National Gallery of Greece.

images:








Μέσα στη νέα Εθνική Πινακοθήκη | LiFO


Όλα όσα θα δουν οι επισκέπτες της έκθεσης έργων ελληνικής ζωγραφικής του δέκατου ένατου αιώνα, κυρίως έργων με θέμα την Επανάσταση του ’21.




www.lifo.gr












Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού


Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού၊ Athens, Greece .နှစ်သက်သူ ၃၃,၄၁၄ ဦး · ၁,၇၀၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၃,၁၁၃ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Επίσημος λογαριασμός του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού και...




www.facebook.com












Έτοιμη η νέα Εθνική Πινακοθήκη


Η «Κ» περιηγήθηκε στους χώρους της μόνιμης συλλογής και στη ζωγραφική έκθεση για το 1821.




www.kathimerini.gr





Instagram views











http://instagr.am/p/CMpgekKJv4_/
*

















*


http://instagr.am/p/CMrLKc0JOQf/




















http://instagr.am/p/CMr4dlrBZqi/




















http://instagr.am/p/CMplKPSJkib/
*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Lamda Development has announced a series of presentations revealing the architectural design and the architect behind each project to be developed at the first 5 years phase of the investment. What we have at the master plan is nothing more than placement of buildings, not to be confused with the actual architectural design of each project. The Marina Tower was the first one and next week there will be a new online presentation for the development of the coastal front and the architectural study of the Marina Galleria.

They plan to start again on September in order to held at least ten more similar presentations till the end of this year. The Marina Hotel, the Beach Hotel with the seaside villas, the Vouliagmenis Mall which is gonna became the largest mall in Greece, the Metropolitan Park and the Vouliagmenis mixed use tower are among them. Today's announcement of a deal between Lamda Development and the largest Greek Bank for 40.000m² office space in the business district of Elliniko located in Vouliagmenis Avenue, might give us the tenant of that tower.

The invitation of the upcoming online presentation reveals a wavy canopy as part of the design of the Marina Galleria. More this Tuesday!









*The Ellinikon: Redefining the coastal experience!

You are invited to our second digital presentation of the pioneering project of The Ellinikon. Join us in the 30-minute presentation of the development of the Coastal Front and the architectural design of the Marina Galleria.

The event will be moderated by Katerina Panagopoulou.

Tuesday, July 20th 2021, at 12:00 p.m. EEST, on The Ellinikon’s YouTube channel*:
* www.youtube.com/TheEllinikon *





The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*








Syngrou Avenue Office Building / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects 
Syngrou Avenue, Athens
Under construction
Developer: Dimand - Prodea Invesments
Architects: Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects
Structural Engineer Pagonis- Polychronopoulos- Kinatos
Services Engineer: Insta Consulting Engineers
Lighting Designer: Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer:H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant: D-Carbon* 





Bennetts Associates


Bennetts Associates was formed in 1987. We are now an employee-owned trust of around 80 people with offices in London, Edinburgh and Manchester.




www.bennettsassociates.com













*Construction update:*
*14/07/20201*
*Mobile photos: Systema Magicum











































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Tower / PILA Studio
Facade Architect: PILA Studio 
Collaborators: BETAPLAN Architects and ASPA Design
Facade engineer: Eckersley O'Callaghan
Location: Piraeus Port.
Building surface: 32,632 m2
Developer: Prodea Investments, EBRD, Dimand S.A.
Under construction* 





Piraeus Tower | PILA







pila.studio





















Greece's Council of Architecture approved the final architectural study for the Piraeus Tower. There are some additions to the winning design such as the canopy on the rooftop and an external elevator. There are changes too, such as the replacement of the vertical gardens aka green washing of the base, with a screen. I prefer the new version of the base and I like the addition of the external elevator but I am not sure about the canopy.
















*new renderings:*








«Πράσινο φως» για την ολοκλήρωση της ανακαίνισης του Πύργου Πειραιά | LiFO


Στην ίδια συνεδρίαση αποφασίστηκε, μεταξύ άλλων, η ανακαίνιση του Ξενία Σκιάθου και η αναβάθμιση του γηπέδου του Παναιτωλικού




www.lifo.gr




*construction update by*

Pireas Piraeus
*14/07/2021*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Marina Galleria / Kengo Kuma and Associates
The Ellinikon *
*Lead Architect: Kengo Kuma & Associates*
*Local Architect: BETAPLAN








隈研吾建築都市設計事務所 - 東京、パリ、上海 & 北京


隈研吾建築都市設計事務所 〒107-0062 東京都港区 南青山 2-24-8 BY-CUBETel.: +81 3 3401 7721 Fax: +81 3 3401 7778




kkaa.co.jp













Screenshots from the **Online Presentation of the Coastal Front & Marina Galleria *
*



*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Marina Galleria / Kengo Kuma and Associates
The Ellinikon *
*Lead Architect: Kengo Kuma & Associates
Local Architect: BETAPLAN
Official site of the Marina Galleria:*
The Ellinikon Marina Galleria
*Renderings:*







































































隈研吾建築都市設計事務所 - 東京、パリ、上海 & 北京


隈研吾建築都市設計事務所 〒107-0062 東京都港区 南青山 2-24-8 BY-CUBETel.: +81 3 3401 7721 Fax: +81 3 3401 7778




kkaa.co.jp





















*Video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office building in Stadiou / Tombazis & Associates Architects 
Complete refurbishment of existing office building.
Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize
Omirou and Stadiou, Central Athens.
Developer: Grivalia Properties
Under construction 













Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com








































Construction update 
21/07/2021 
Mobile photos by Systema Magicum *


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Olympic Sports Centre Master Plan / NEIHEISER ARGYROS
2021 -2024
Budget: 43 million euros






























*

















*






















images:*








Αυτό είναι το τελικό Master Plan για το ΟΑΚΑ που παρουσιάστηκε στον Μητσοτάκη


Ο Λευτέρης Αυγενάκης αντέγραψε το Athens Alive του Δημήτρη Γιαννακόπουλου. Το SDNA φέρνει στο φως όλες τις λεπτομέρειες.




www.sdna.gr













Το Master Plan για την ανάπλαση του ΟΑΚΑ - Τι περιλαμβάνει | LiberalGr


Στη δημιουργία ενός υπερτοπικού πόλου, αθλητικού, πολιτιστικού και τουριστικού προορισμού, με εθνική και διεθνή εμβέλεια, επιδιώκεται μέσω της υλοποίησης του Master plan για την ανάπλαση του ΟΑΚΑ που παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα από τον υφυπουργό Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού, Λευτέρη Αυγενάκη, παρουσία του...




www.liberal.gr





*43-million euro renovation plan announced for 2004 Olympic Stadium*








43-million euro renovation plan announced for 2004 Olympic Stadium | eKathimerini.com


The government has announced a 43-million euro plan to transform Athens’ 2004 Olympic Stadium into an “Olympic Park”, which will provide training facilities for athletes as well as serve as a recreational outlet for local residents.




www.ekathimerini.com






> The government has announced a 43-million euro plan to transform Athens’ 2004 Olympic Stadium into an “Olympic Park”, which will provide training facilities for athletes as well as serve as a recreational outlet for local residents.
> 
> 
> Announcing the plans at a special event in the stadium on Tuesday, Prime Minister Kyriakos Mitsotakis said every visitor to the stadium Greeks should feel pride and nostalgia in remembering the 2004 Games.
> ...




























*Video:




*
*Olympic Stadium of Athens to Get Major Overhaul*
Posted On 21 Jul 2021
By : GTP editing team
Comment: 0




> [The Olympic Stadium of Athens will be revamped and converted into a *metropolitan park*, said Greek Prime Minister *Kyriakos Mitsotakis* on Tuesday, during the presentation of the project’s master plan.
> Greece has set aside a budget of over *43.5 million euros* for the ambitious overhaul of the *Olympic Athletic Center of Athens “Spyros Louis”* known as _OAKA_, which Mitsotakis said created “mixed feelings of pride” due to the 2004 Olympic Games and “disappointment” because it fell into neglect after.
> The Greek prime minister said that for the first time since 2004, the Olympic facilities will be *modernized* with emphasis on making these more sustainable, smart and user-friendly, and finally, converting OAKA into an Olympic Park for Athens. The Olympic complex was revamped ahead of the 2004 Athens Games by the Spanish architect *Santiago Calatrava*.











Olympic Stadium of Athens to Get Major Overhaul | GTP Headlines


Greece has announced plans for the revamp of the Olympic Athletic Center of Athens “Spyros Louis”, known as OAKA, under a budget of over 43.5 million euros.




news.gtp.gr







.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*








Say Hotel / A&M Architects 
Completed
A&M Architects - A&M Architects
Photos: George Sfakianakis










Giorgos Sfakianakis Photography | Projects






www.giorgossfakianakis.com










































































*










*






























































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*







Athens’ Old Airport Is Rivaling New York in Property Prices*
*Sea-side villas and marina apartments are nearly sold out
Prices are expected to rise more as development takes shape*​
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


> The company has already secured more than 700 million euros ($820 million) in deposits with prices starting at 9,000 euros per square meter. Rates are expected to reach 14,000 euros by 2025, which would be the highest in Greece and comparable to the likes of New York, Shanghai and Geneva.
> 
> “It’s huge, because we’re talking about a value close to 1 billion euros” once the property is delivered, Athanasiou said in an interview.The early sales are a good sign for Greece’s biggest development project. Stretching across an area three times the size of Monaco, the redevelopment of the decommissioned Hellinikon airport could add as much as 2.2% to the country’s economy and 80,000 jobs by 2025.
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Dusit Suites / ISV Architects *
*Glyfada*
*Under construction*








Dusit Thani Hotel & Spa - ISV Architects







www.isv.gr

























































































Έργα


Έργα Κατασκευαστικής εταιρίας Vitael AE




vitael.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Lighthouse Athens Hotel / Stavros Peppas
Refurbishment of a 1970 hotel
Location: Omonoia square
Under construction
Developer: WH Europe - Brown Hotels*








LIGHTHOUSE ATHENS — WHeurope







www.wheurope.com































*

















Construction update: 30/07/2021 
Mobile photos by Systema Magicum*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Plaka Listed Townhouse /Demetra Karampelia*
*Renovation and redesign of a 1920 eclectic building. 
Location : Plaka
Completed *
*Photography : Mariana Bisti*


https://demetrakarampelia.gr/portfolio/plaka-listed-residence/










*Description:*


> Located in Plaka, the historic center of Athens, the building dates back to the 1920s with typical eclectic architectural features on the front facade. The remodeling of the once small hostel to a home for a family of 6 was based on the removal of the old room partitions to create an open plan common area on the ground floor and the redesign of four large suites on the upper floors.
> 
> The prominent feature of the building, the elaborated high ceilings, are preserved and highlighted in contrast to the elimination of any ceiling decorations on modern houses. All fixtures and fittings are custom designed with luxurious and timeless materials such as the Greek marble from Naxos island, the dark oak wood and the bronze details. The outcome is an outstanding residence where the elegance of the original atmosphere is restored in a classical yet contemporary interior.


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Extraordinary, neat and most of all purposeful work in Plaka by Demetra Karabaellia. Those that implemented this plan should be credited too.

I also love the pool-bar area in the previous post. Well done.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The One Acropolis / Dimitris Vaxevanakis
Luxurious serviced apartment building
Refurbishment of an old apartment building - Interior Design
Location: Mets, Athens
Completed*








The One Acropolis (@theoneacropolis) • Instagram photos and videos


3,162 Followers, 1 Following, 44 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from The One Acropolis (@theoneacropolis)




www.instagram.com












Site is undergoing maintenance


Site will be available soon. Thank you for your patience!




theoneacropolis.gr





































































































































































































































*photos:*








Τhe Οne Acropolis: To εμβληματικό κτίριο στην Αθήνα που όμοιό του δεν υπάρχει - Μια όαση υψηλής και πολυτελούς αισθητικής [εικόνες] | DESIGN | iefimerida.gr


Χτισμένο πάνω στον καταπράσινο από πεύκα και αλλά είδη μεσογειακής βλάστησης λόφο του Αρδηττού, λίγα μέτρα μακριά από το Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο δεσπόζει ένα γωνιακό εμβληματικό κτίριο χτισμένο το 1965 από τον διεθνούς φήμης αναγνωρισμένο αρχιτέκτονα Π. Τζαννέτο, στη γωνία Αρδηττού 28 και Θωμοπούλου...




www.iefimerida.gr







https://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/the-one-acropolis.el.html?aid=356980&label=gog235jc-1DCAsoXEIRdGhlLW9uZS1hY3JvcG9saXNIM1gDaFyIAQGYAQi4ARfIAQ_YAQPoAQGIAgGoAgO4ArjlmogGwAIB0gIkNDUwNzUwZWMtZTE1Yi00ZWE5LTgwOTktOTA1MzFkNGU2NDcy2AIE4AIB&sid=764c20943eca07f7805fd0d3c046c502&dist=0&keep_landing=1&sb_price_type=total&type=total&activeTab=photosGallery


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Alimos 5 / XoX Architects
Residential Complex in Alimos, Athens
Developer: Axiacon
Under construction








Alimos 5 - A new A+ energy efficient apartment building - AXIACON







axiacon.com

































































*










*







*










*
















*









*







*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Oxygen / Pieris Architects*
*Residential Complex
Marousi, Athens
Developer: Sustain*
*Under construction*




__





Home - OXYGEN







myoxygen.house






> The shape of the building is inspired by basic elements of nature, such as water, the Earth and the sky. Oxygen is the most essential element of nature and it determines our quality of life. Following the same logic, the aim of the architectural design was to create a sustainable building that is not only aesthetically pleasant, but also fully respects the needs of the residents and rises up to the challenges of the constantly changing modern urban lifestyle in a meaningful and flexible manner.
> 
> At the same time, we focused on the functionality of the apartments, the storage areas and the internal arrangement. OXYGEN will be the first BREEAM-certified residence building in Greece and it has been designed in accordance with the principles of bioclimatic design. Our main aim as designers was to encourage OXYGEN residents to develop ecological intelligence, a concept that embraces every project of our architectural office.
> The water elements at the entrance, the common areas with their landscape architecture and gardening design, the big openings in windows, the private gardens at the ground floor and the large balconies with planters at the upper floors increase the quality of life and highlight the sustainable design, which is visible not only through the low energy consumption, but mainly through experience by adopting a modern eco-friendly lifestyle.
> ...


www.pierisarchitects.com






























































*Construction update: June 2021*
















Pieris.Architects


Pieris.Architects, Афины. Отметки "Нравится": 6 986 · Обсуждают: 3 · Посетили: 16. Architecture / Interior Design / Landscape / Urban Planning www.pierisarchitects.com




www.facebook.com


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Both concepts seem to pass the pub test for what they are however I think that the last one is playful and more interesting.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*SAY Hotel / A&M Architects*
*Location: Kefalari, Athens,Greece
Architectural design, Interior design, Supervision, Project management: A&M 
Status: Completed
Developer: Yfantis Group
Photography: George Sfakianakis*
*Architects:*








SAY Hotel


Για άλλη μια φορά, οι σχεδιαστικές ομάδες της The A&M Group, ένωσαν τις δυνάμεις τους με τους οραματιστές επιχειρηματίες και ιδιοκτήτες αυτού του καλά τοποθετημένου κτιρίου στο Κεφαλάρι με μόνο ένα στόχο. Την δημιουργία ενός μονα...



www.am-architects.gr




*Hotel:*





SAY HOTEL - More Than A Stay | Ξενοδοχείο στην Κηφισιά


Το ολοκαίνουργιο ξενοδοχείο στην Κηφισιά που προσφέρει άνεση, χαλάρωση και socializing, σε μια απαράμιλλη ατμόσφαιρα υψηλής αισθητικής.




www.sayhotel.gr




*A presentation of the project was published just yesterday with wonderful images of the building and text description in Greek and English:*








SAY Hotel: Η A&M μετατρέπει ένα κτίριο του ‘50 σε μία νέα ξενοδοχειακή εμπειρία


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr




%80%ce%b5%ce%b9-%ce%ad%ce%bd%ce%b1-%ce%ba%cf%84%ce%af%cf%81%ce%b9%ce%bf-%cf%84%ce%bf%cf%85-50-%cf%83%ce%b5-%ce%bc%ce%af/































































































































































*Description:*



> * The Yfantis Group invited A&M to design and build an existing 1950’s 5-story building into the newest SAY hotel experience, marking it the next big move of Yfantis family’s hospitality business. *
> Located next to Alsos Kefalariou, in a leafy Athens suburb, the hotel’s new architecture is characterized by its rhythmic geometric facade, giving it a strong exterior form, and a contrasting interior of rich, colorful, textured materials used to create a variety of social spaces and guest rooms.
> Bold in its presence, yet soft in its essence, the SAY hotel uses architectural elements, colors and textures to communicate the multifaceted personality of the SAY Hotel brand at this new landmark. The challenge in redesigning the existing building revolved around keeping solely the structural framing while stripping away the façade in its entirety, something that gave limitless options in creating a new identity suitable for its prestigious location.
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Curved Prism / Petras Architecture*
*Under construction*
*Developer: Livewise*








PETRĀS Architecture | Tsampikos Petras Τσαμπίκος Πετράς Αρχιτέκτονες


PETRĀS architecture studio is an architecture practice based in Athens, Greece. First established by Tsampikos Petras in 2009, has received several national and international awards. Tsampikos Petras Architecture - Τσαμπίκος Πετράς Αρχιτέκτονες, architects, Greece, Awards, Design, Architecture, Comp




petras-architecture.com






https://www.livewise.gr/en/residences/a3/





























*construction update:*
















PETRĀS Architecture | Tsampikos Petras Τσαμπίκος Πετράς Αρχιτέκτονες


PETRĀS architecture studio is an architecture practice based in Athens, Greece. First established by Tsampikos Petras in 2009, has received several national and international awards. Tsampikos Petras Architecture - Τσαμπίκος Πετράς Αρχιτέκτονες, architects, Greece, Awards, Design, Architecture, Comp




petras-architecture.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Vouliagmeni Square* * / Athens Creative
Location: Vouliagmeni
Completed*








Athens Creative - Vouliagmeni Square (2021)


Vouliagmeni Square / completed




athenscreative.gr














































































































*Video:




images: *








Το παράδειγμα της Βουλιαγμένης


Η πλήρως αναμορφωμένη πλατεία Νυμφών στη Βουλιαγμένη είναι ένα παράδειγμα δημόσιου χώρου που σπανίζει.




www.kathimerini.gr













AthensCreative


AthensCreative, Holargos, Greece. Отметки "Нравится": 668 · Обсуждают: 1 · Посетили: 9. Design & Management




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Part of Something / KN Group with Stamos Michael
On going project - 2021*
*The first realized installation was presented at the garden of Vorres Museum during the first edition of Athens Design Forum 
Description:*


> Following KN Group's research on matters concerning the architectural development in the natural landscape, Part of Something examines the function of the constructed space as the initial subject. The design process is identical in all studies and begins with the selection and characteristics registration of a single tree. Within the realm of the construction features, the tree serves a dual usage: As a local signifier, it is a binding element linking the construction -and by extension the human gesture- with the surrounding environment, creating an in-situ installation on each landscape. Additionally, the tree serves the pavilion as a shade and protection apparatus even though there is no interference to its physical evolution, no alteration to its parts.
> 
> 
> Consequently the architectural design produces two additional elements -the ones that the history of housing construction recounts as vital- a platform and a series of vertical partitions (walls). In Part of Something the construction process of the walls refers to traditional building methods as seen around the Greek landscape, while their shape refers to cultural elements originated from Greek antiquity and Byzantine culture to Cycladic architecture and so on. The partitions are constructed from a wooden structure utilizing ancestral techniques that allow bonding without additional apparatus, while thermal and sound isolation is achieved by using natural materials such as straw and sawdust. Similar techniques allow the free-standing position of all vertical elements by attaching the structures to the frame of the platform. Materiality, coatings, and color differentiate according to the site characteristics, the environmental conditions as well as the aging process of each tree.
> ...





https://www.kngroup.gr/project.php?lang=en&project=176:prt-of-sth
















































*Photos of the first realized installation at the Vorres Museum
























































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Gaia Residences / SØN *
*Location: Glyfada, Athens*
*Developer: The Homes Developments 
Visualization: Helix Imageworks
under construction*









SØN


Architectural Construction



www.sonarchicon.com













Gaia Residences | Glyfada, Athens – Helix Imageworks


Luxury Residential Development: Concept visualization / full exterior and interior walkthrough 3D animation Gaia Residences is located in the cosmopolitan suburb of Glyfada, part of the Athenian Riviera, just a...




www.helix-digital.com






*

































































































*



















*







*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*One Thousand Vines Hotel / Pieris Architects
Ambelokipοι, Athens, Greece
Design: 2018 - 2019*
*Status: Under construction*








Pieris.Architects : Award winning Architects in Athens, London & Nicosia


Pieris.Architects is an award-winning multidisciplinary practice based in Athens, Nicosia and London.




pierisarchitects.com




















Golden Beach Metallic: A place-specific façade for a new Athens hotel, by Pieris Architects - Color /n Architecture


The Thousand Vines Hotel is the newest project by Pieris Architects, now in the final stages of construction. Rising amidst typical residential buildings from past decades, the hotel design introduces an innovative typology, consistent with the shifting character of the city. Its most prominent...




colorinarchitecture.gr




*Description:*


> The Thousand Vines Hotel is the newest project by Pieris Architects, now in the final stages of construction. Rising amidst typical residential buildings from past decades, the hotel design introduces an innovative typology, consistent with the shifting character of the city. Its most prominent feature is its metal-clad façade, both an urban gesture and a place-specific reference which is an essential part of the hotel branding by architecture: by carefully considering the requirements of the program and the location, the façade allows the hotel to stand out in a very competitive local market of short and mid-term accommodation.
> 
> 
> The hotel is located at Ambelokipi, one of the most densely populated areas of Athens. The name Ambelokipi derives from the Greek words, “vineyard” and “garden”. Until the end of the 19th century, the region was covered with dense vegetation and fields with just a few rural residences and holiday villas. After World War II, the region joined the city plan and Ambelokipi was developed rapidly to cover the needs for housing for the large masses of Greek refugees moving to Athens. Nowadays, Ambelokipi is a multicultural area populated by locals, new immigrants and university students. The building will act as a landmark to the area celebrating the diversity of the neighbourhood and capturing the history of the region.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Metro Line 4/ Section A- Alsos Veikou-Goudi
Project Progress October 2021*
*12.8 km and 15 stations
Budget: 1.2 billion euros*





Line 4-Section A-Alsos Veikou-Goudi-Project Progress October 2021-Photos – ΑΤΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΡΟ Α.Ε







www.ametro.gr





*Akadimia Station







*










*
















*









*-----------
Dikastiria Station


























*








*---------------
Kolonaki Station








*


























------------
*Katehaki TBM Shaft *


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Stegi / KN Group*
*Concept Design 
Status: Realised
Year: 2021*
*Location: Athens, Greece 
Onassis Foundation invited KN Group to develop conceptual and architectural ideas for the redesign of the area around the Onassis Cultural Center in Athens.









The Onassis Cultural Center in Athens, designed by AS. Architecture-Studio*
*photo: *



https://image.architonic.com/imgArc/project-1/4/5205296/AS-Onassis+Culture+Centre-09.jpg











*Project Description:*


> Onassis Stegi undoubtedly constitutes an emblematic landmark in the scope of Athenian culture, located along Syngrou Avenue, strongly attaching importance to the surrounding area. As a monumentally stand-alone building, Stegi is particularly visible from the view of the busy avenue, acting as a pole of attraction for numerous vehicles and pedestrians.
> However, what happens in a closer approach?Onassis Foundation invited and entrusted KN Group to develop conceptual and architectural ideas as far as the “opening” of Stegi towards the city.
> 
> In the context of reviewing and re-evaluating the urban landscape and connectivity with the urban network, KN Group has initiated a dialogue aiming to discover ways for cultural and architectural development and communication in small-scale perspective, such as the neighborhood, the people walking by, the people living around and everyday or occasional visitors.
> ...





https://www.kngroup.gr/project.php?lang=en&project=171:stegi&service=9


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Astir Marina Vouliagmeni Redevelopment/ AETER Architects
Astir Complex, Vouliagmeni, Athens*
*Under construction*
www.aeter.gr






Astir Marina | Astir







astir.gr






















































































*Construction update: September 2021*





















https://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/o-ormos-tis-vouliagmenis-exi-metatrapi-se-laspotopos-apo-ta-erga-gia-tin-epektasi-tis-marinas

























































Βουλιαγμένη: Σε εξέλιξη η μεταμόρφωση της μαρίνας για να υποδέχεται mega yachts -Εικόνες από ψηλά - iefimerida.gr


Το ριζικό lifting στη Μαρίνα Βουλιαγμένης που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη αυτή την περίοδο είναι ορατό ακόμα και από τα αεροπλάνα που προσεγγίζουν την Αθήνα για να προσγειωθούν καθώς το σημείο αυτό του Λαιμού σκάβεται από άκρη σ’άκρη με αποτέλεσμα να έχει θολώσει το νερό.




www.iefimerida.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Restoration works at the Acropolis 2017-2021*






*The new walkways for the Acropolis visitors*








*Acropolis Restoration Service *
Both videos have English subtitles.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

I like how they can lift up the parts of concrete path if they want to access original one.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Green Park Restoration / Pericles Konstadinidis*
*Pedion tou Areos Park, Athens
Restaurant - Cafe - Cultural venue
The building constructed during the 30's and opened in 1936*
*Under construction
images and renderings:*








Ανοίγει ξανά το ιστορικό «Green Park»


Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες αποκατάστασης για τη δημιουργία ενός νέου πολυχώρου πολιτισμού στο Πεδίον του Άρεως.




www.athinorama.gr













Πεδίον του Άρεως: Το μεγάλο μας πάρκο


Στη διάρκεια των lockdown το Πεδίον του Άρεως κέρδισε ένα μοναδικό momentum ως προορισμός χιλιάδων Αθηναίων, ύστερα από μια άχαρη περίοδο υποβάθμισης.




www.kathimerini.gr




*Old photo:








Rendering:








Construction update: Sunday 21/11/21
Mobile photos by Systema Magicum*












































*----------------------








*

*Restoration of a neoclassical building*
*Mavromichali street, Neapoli, Athens
Under construction

















Mobile photos by Systema Magicum
10/11/21*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*House in Porto Rafti / Office25 Architects
Porto Rafti, Attica
Under construction*





















OFFICETWENTYFIVEARCHITECTS | HOUSE PORTO RAFTI- ATTICA / GREECE







o25.gr




*Construction update: October 2021






























































source:*








Office25Architects


Office25Architects, Салоники. Отметки "Нравится": 6 828 · Обсуждают: 97 · Посетили: 46. Architecture, design and development Practice




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*ΟΤΕ Headquarters VIP Station / ALD Architects*
*Maroussi, Athens
Completed*
*Photography: Spyros Hound
















*









OTE Headquarters | ALD Architects - Fotini Xyrafi






www.aldarchitects.gr





*Photos:






































































*




















OTE Headquarters VIP Station - Maroussi / ALD Architects — Spyros Hound Photography







www.spyroshoundphotography.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residential Building / TPA - Thymio Papayannis & Associates Inc*
*Neos Kosmos, Athens*
*Completed*





Facility Management, Construction Services, Energy Services


Construction and reconstruction buildings, total facility management, technical services, energy saving operations




www.redex.gr










TPA - Thymio Papayannis & Associates Inc. » FrontPage







www.tpa.gr















*












































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Tower / PILA Studio*
* Facade Architect: PILA Studio 
Collaborators: BETAPLAN Architects and ASPA Design
Facade engineer: Eckersley O'Callaghan
Location: Piraeus Port.
Building surface: 32,632 m2
Developer: Prodea Investments, EBRD, Dimand S.A.
Under construction*
Piraeus Tower | PILA




















*Construction update by







**  Pireas Piraeus*

*22/11/21
Video:*




*screenshots:





























































*





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIN5Kxud7SDWVJ3VgFb-XUA


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Incision / Gavalas Architects*
*Kallithea, Athens
Residential building*
*On going*



































































Incision| Kallithea 2021







www.gavalasarchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Dave Red / k-studio
Veranzerou 25, Athens, Greece 
Completed
Hotel*
*Brown Hotels*


https://brownhotels.com/athens/davered


www.k-studio.gr
*Designboom presentation:*


> *An urban athenian bolthole for the modern-day traveller*
> 
> 
> Situated on *omonia square*, *dave red athens* ushers in a new wave of hospitality to the square, breathing fresh, young energy into the revamped area with fun and budget-friendly accommodation. through a scheme to redevelop the once considered up-market area, omonia square was last year restored to its former glory with the reestablishment of the iconic water feature; an impressive, ecological water fountain illuminated by LED technology and a thermo-neutral surrounding surface to reduce the area’s thermal footprint during summer. *the hotel*‘s building formerly served as the KKE (communist party of greece) headquarters, which is honored beautifully through a wall mural at the entrance of the hotel’s mezzanine area.
> ...











dave red athens: urban hotel with industrial and retro references designed by k-studio






www.designboom.com







*
















*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residential complex in Penteli / Kordas Architects
Penteli, Athens
Under construction
Description:*


> The residential complex develops on a slope of the mountain range of Penteli. Following the natural slope it integrates to the morphology of the soil and the existing planting. The building consists of two main sections. A stone-clad base houses the first ground floor house. On this structure, sits the building volume of the other two “twin” two-storey houses. The upper floors have a special style plaster, in earthy texture and shade. This maximizes the integration of the building in the natural landscape. A characteristic of the architectural design of the facades and the building shell, is the prismatic geometries. These, ensure the privacy between the properties and the shared uses. On the other hand they function as “frame” towards view points and orientations of special interest. Moreover, an important element for the organization of the outdoor space and the common life of the complex is the location of the swimming pool on the plateau at the back of the plot. At the same time, it creates a visual reference point for the spaces of the complex with the respective orientation.











Residential complex in Penteli – Kordas Architects


The residential complex develops on a slope of the mountain range of Penteli.




www.kordasarchitects.com































































































*Construction update:*




































Kordas Architects


Kordas Architects, Афины. Отметки "Нравится": 6 019 · Обсуждают: 3 · Посетили: 18. Architectural Office From conceptual to detail design, precision and passion define our work




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Presentation of The Ellinikon Commercial Hub / Tuesday 7 December 2021, 12.00 EET*












https://theellinikon.com.gr/web/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/EN-POP-UP-BANNER-843x1002-1.jpg



*more for the project:*





The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr





*YouTube channel:*


https://www.youtube.com/TheEllinikon


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Element Office Building / Rena Sakellaridou, SPARCH RS
Landscape Architecture: H. Pangalou & Associates
Marousi, Athens
Under construction
LEED Platinum
Developer: Prodea Investments
Architectural Visualisation: CAD Monkeys* 






Fragkokklisias Office Building Prodea Investments







sakellaridou.sparch.gr














https://cad-monkeys.com/project/office-building-in-athens/












*Construction update:*
*November* *- December 2021
Photos by the architect*












































Rena Sakellaridou (@rena.sakellaridou) • Φωτογραφίες και βίντεο στο Instagram


1,604 ακόλουθοι, ακολουθεί 119 χρήστες, 142 δημοσιεύσεις - Δείτε φωτογραφίες και βίντεο στο Instagram από τον χρήστη Rena Sakellaridou (@rena.sakellaridou)




www.instagram.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Fern Residences / 314 Architecture Studio*
*Residential building in Glyfada*
*Developer: Estia Developments
On going*






314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







www.314architecturestudio.com





www.estiadevelopments.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Tower / PILA Studio*
* Facade Architect: PILA Studio 
Collaborators: BETAPLAN Architects and ASPA Design
Facade engineer: Eckersley O'Callaghan
Location: Piraeus Port.
Budget: €96.000.000
Building surface: 32,632 m2
Developer: Prodea Investments, EBRD, Dimand S.A.
LEED Core and Shell Platinum certification
Under construction*





Piraeus Tower | PILA







pila.studio




*Construction update:
Photos taken at 29/11/2021 by Nikos Palaiologos - SOOC*


SOOC // Straight Out Of Camera


*










































































































*










*
















*

source:


https://www.iefimerida.gr/design/iefimerida-sto-ergiotaxio-ston-piraeus-tower


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Should I be smiling or should I be laughing? I know who runs the country in the background so I wll be laughing quitely. 

Anyway, nice photo.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Gaia Residences / SØN *
*Location: Glyfada, Athens
Developer: The Homes Developments 
Visualization: Helix Imageworks
Under construction*


https://www.thehomesdevelopments.com/












Gaia Residences | Glyfada, Athens – Helix Imageworks


Luxury Residential Development: Concept visualization / full exterior and interior walkthrough 3D animation Gaia Residences is located in the cosmopolitan suburb of Glyfada, part of the Athenian Riviera, just a...




www.helix-digital.com























*Construction update:
24/11/21























*







Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hellinikon Villas / Oppenheim Architecture
Athens, Greece
Study: 2021
Architecture - Interior Design
In Progress*
*Cove Villas** - The Ellinikon Project*








Hellinikon Villas, Greece | Oppenheim Architecture


These seaside villas evoke some of the attributes of Greece’s famed architecture by playing with light, shadow, and reflection.




oppenoffice.com




*Description:*


> These seaside villas evoke some of the attributes of Greece’s famed architecture by playing with light, shadow, and reflection.
> We were among four architecture firms chosen by the developer to design villa typologies at The Hellinikon Project in Athens. Located on the former central city airport site, this is the largest urban redevelopment in a European capital, with a total area of 1532 acres. It is situated on the beach front, adjacent to iconic landmarks and attractions, offering potential buyers the choice between 35 sites and several designs. Our villas could inhabit any of the sites, so solving common needs regarding view and privacy was an important driver in this project.
> Our one-story villa is destined for the beach front, while the two-story villa can sit in the row behind. Both villa types have private entrances and courtyards that run from the street toward the beach and view. From the road, the villa is very private, while, inside, views are framed by tall and generously proportioned walls and ceilings, maintaining privacy along shared boundaries.
> 
> ...







































































Residential - The Ellinikon


The Ellinikon has so much to offer — a new way of living, shaped by The Ellinikon Park and The Ellinikon Riviera; inspired by the sea, the sky and the landscape.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Commercial Hub / Aedas
Retail, Entertainment and Business Complex including a 150 meter high mixed use tower with office space, hotel and apartments* *
Ellinikon, Athens*
*On going*
www.aedas.com





__





Homepage - Τhe Ellinikon Commercial Hub







www.theellinikoncommercialhub.com












*Description:*


> *Innovative Design *
> The innovative hybrid design of the complex combines indoor and semi-open formats of circulation within the retail spaces along with integrating plazas and green spaces allowing you to wander pleasantly and easily all around. Natural light is diffused in all areas of the complex and greenery is prominent everywhere. The entire design is driven by innovation and technology.
> 
> 
> ...






























> *A paradigm of Sustainable Development*
> 
> An integral part of the unique design is respect for the environment and sustainability, guaranteed by the accredited Environmental Assessment and Certification Systems (LEED, BREEAM, WELL). Smart design adopted towards the zero-waste structure and the establishment of the lowest environmental footprint. Highly efficient active systems, and renewable sources are used to reduce energy consumption following the European energy performance in buildings directive.
> 
> ...















































































































*Video Presentation:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residential Building / SAOTA*
*Glyfada, Athens
Under construction*
*Interior Designer: ARRCC*





Glyfada - SAOTA Architecture and Design


...Read More...




www.saota.com







> A 5-unit apartment, located on the southern coastline of Athens, with views to Aigina and distant hills of Poros. The apartments enjoy generous outdoor areas for living and dining spaces that embrace the local lifestyle. The Penthouse benefits from the breadth of the podium, allowing for broad alfresco dining and lounge spaces either side of an infinity edge pool that not only anchors the terrace spaces but wraps around the perimeter of the terrace, allowing the spaces to be free of the visual obstruction of balustrades.








Glyfada - ARRCC


[...]Read More...




www.arrcc.com














































































*Construction update*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Syngrou Avenue Office Complex / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects 
Under construction
15.000 sqm
Developer: Dimand - Prodea Investments
Architects: Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects
Structural Engineer Pagonis- Polychronopoulos- Kinatos
Services Engineer: Insta Consulting Engineers
Lighting Designer: Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer:H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant: D-Carbon 

























*






Syggrou Office Complex / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates


Our first project in Athens is a new landmark scheme set in the heart of the city with views to the Acropolis.




www.bennettsassociates.com












Syngrou Avenue Office Buildings — Divercity Architects


Construction will be completed soon for a landmark commercial scheme in central Athens by Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects. Designed for leading, award-winning Greek developer Dimand, the 15,600sqm (GBA) new build scheme creates a workplace of the highest quality with class-leading...




www.divercityarchitects.com




*construction update
9/12/2021

























*









Divercity Architects (@divercity_architects) • Instagram photos and videos


6,278 Followers, 572 Following, 175 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Divercity Architects (@divercity_architects)




www.instagram.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*NYX Hotel Athens / Tsolakis Architects*
*Stadiou Street, Athens
Under construction*
*Developer: Fattal Group *








"ESPERIA" HOTEL IN ATHENS - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition upon invitation for the renovation of the 5* "Esperia" hotel in the historical center of Athens.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr










NYX Hotels | Lifestyle Concept Hotels


Discover the new lifestyle hotels by NYX Hotels in Europe and Israel. Enjoy the new vibrant urban experience.




www.nyx-hotels.com























*Construction update: 10/12/2021
Mobile photos by Systema Magicum


































*
---------------------------------------- 









The former Esperia hotel on the left and the former headquarters of Phoenix Insurance on the right, both being this period under a complete refurbishment, are separated by the building of the Bank of Greece that covers an entire block as you may see at the above image.





History of the Bank's buildings | Bank of Greece


Read here about the history of the Bank of Greece’s buildings. See photographs and information about the Head Office and other iconic buildings of the Bank of Greece.




www.bankofgreece.gr





====================
*







*

*Office Building Refurbishment / Tombazis & Associates Architects
Complete refurbishment of existing office building. 
Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize 
Stadiou Street, Athens
Developer: Grivalia Properties*
*Under construction*





Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com





*



































Construction update: 10/12/2021
Mobile photos by Systema Magicum



































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Element Office Building / Rena Sakellaridou, SPARCH RS
Landscape Architecture: H. Pangalou & Associates
Lighting Design: Lighting Architecture Studio
Marousi, Athens
Under construction
LEED Platinum
Developer: Prodea Investments
Architectural Visualisation: CAD Monkeys* 






Fragkokklisias Office Building Prodea Investments







sakellaridou.sparch.gr







https://cad-monkeys.com/project/office-building-in-athens/



*Construction update:
Lighting Design 6/12/21



































*

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXIm_kDLx2v/

*Facade Inspection - 09/12/21

























*

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXTIcflL84Q/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hotel in Athens** / Omniview Design*
*61 Ag. Kostantinou st. Karaiskaki Square
Redevelopment* *of a derelict building - Hotel Design
On going*

Omniview Design


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXT0M_oKk0Q/


*




































--------------------------










Golf Apartments / Omniview Design
Principal Architect: Dimitris Tsigos
Glyfada, Athens
Under construction*








Golf Apartments — Omniview Design


The project is a high-end residential development, designed by Omniview, in the area of Glyfada, Athens. The plot is adjacent to the famous golf course in the area.




www.omniview.com




*




































Construction update







*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUZlcHgAugf/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The historic Athens Hilton will have a new name in 2024*
*After a 130 million euro investment*








The historic Athens Hilton will have a new name in 2024


The historic Hilton hotel in the center of Athens is changing its name. From 2024 it will be known as Conrad after the new agreement signed by the Hilton Group and the Ionian Hotel of the Konstantopoulos family.




knews.kathimerini.com.cy






> The historic Hilton hotel in the center of Athens is changing its name. From 2024 it will be known as Conrad after the new agreement signed by the Hilton Group and the Ionian Hotel of the Konstantopoulos family.
> 
> Hilton Athens first opened its doors in 1963 as the first international chain hotel in the country and since then has contributed significantly to the emergence of Athens as a top tourist destination.
> 130 million euros will be invested in the existing Hilton to create 280 rooms and suites, as well as about 50 private residences. In addition to the main hotel, it will also include private apartments, a members-only club, multiple restaurants, and themed shopping areas.
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*LYCOURGOU CUP Hotel / Elastic Architects*
*34 Sokratous & Lycourgou Street, Athens, Greece
Developer: WH Europe - Brown Hotels
Under construction*








LYCOURGOU — WHeurope







www.wheurope.com












*About the project*


> The Project concerns the refurbishment of an existing property, which used to operate as an 8-storey office building with a mezzanine, ground floor and basement, into a Mixed Use Development including commercial shops in the ground floor. Except for hotel rooms, the building will also include various other facilities such as conference hall, spa, gym, restaurant. The total area that shall be refurbished is approximately 8.446 m2.
> The building is located in the corner of Lycourgou & Sokratous street. Most interesting feature of the new public and Hotel main areas is the traditional Athenian interior passage, the Greek “Stoa”, welcoming hotel visitors and others to visit the bar, restaurant & retreat areas while shopping.





https://www.focalpm.com/projects/wh-brown-lycourgou-athens






































*Construction update: December 2021
Mobile photos: Systema Magicum












































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Alstom’s Citadis X05 trams enter passenger service in Athens*









Citadis Tramway for Athens: a high-tech tram for an iconic city

*25 new trams run between city centre and coast*
*Successful conclusion of tests totaling 15,000 km *



> *15 December 2021 *– Alstom’s latest generation of tram, the Citadis X05, has entered passenger service in Athens. Running on a line that extends from the centre of Athens to the city’s Aegean Sea coast, it is estimated that over 60,000 passengers will ride the Citadis trams every day.
> Prior to their entry into passenger service, the 25 trams successfully completed dynamic tests without passengers, totalling more than 15,000 kilometres on Athens’ urban network, ensuring safe and reliable operation once in service.
> “Despite the pandemic, we managed to deliver these trams on time, and we are very proud of that. Alstom has committed to improving passenger experience with comfortable and modern rolling stock, while increasing the capacity. Citadis X05 represents the latest evolution of a successful range of trams. During the recently concluded tests, Citadis X05 again proved its reliability and performance, while showing that its style and class suit Athens well,” said Stavros Vlachos, Managing Director Alstom Greece.











Alstom’s Citadis X05 trams enter passenger service in Athens


25 new trams run between city centre and coast




www.alstom.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Tower - Festive Illumination 2021



















photos:*








Ο Πύργος του Πειραιά φωταγωγήθηκε δημιουργώντας έναν ξεχωριστό Χριστουγεννιάτικο κόσμο | LiFO


Η Piraeus Tower Α.Ε., μαζί με τον Δήμο Πειραιά διοργάνωσαν για ακόμα μία χρονιά τη μοναδική αυτή φωταγώγηση, στο πλαίσιο των εορταστικών εκδηλώσεων «Χριστούγεννα στον Πειραιά - Γιορτές στις Γειτονιές».




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* Apartment Building in Mets / DATSARCH
Location: Mets, Athens
Design: 2021
Status: On going*
*Developer: Novel Property*









*Project Description*


> The brief requested was for an existing mixed-use building in Mets built in 1980 which was an office and housing complex at the time, to be redesigned to accommodate residential units ranging in size from 60 to 260sqm.
> The privileged position of the building opposite the Zappeion Gardens and Hall, combined with the exceptional views to Acropolis, Lycabettus, Ardittos and Philopappos hills led to a fenestration design consisting of large glazed window units facing Ardittou, M. Moussourou Streets and the introduction of balconies at the first, second and third floor for the two elevations facing the above streets. The balconies, which comprise elements of oxidized iron (corten), were designed so as to visually isolate the apartments from the street level of the adjacent streets that appear to have increased traffic load.





https://datsarch.com/portfolio/apartment-building-in-mets/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Kaizen Campus / ASPA Design*
*Location: Marousi, Athens
Type: Office building
8.000 sq.m
Developer: Dimand SA for Kaizen Gaming
LEED certification - Gold*
*Under construction









Description:*


> Located on Attiki Odos, across from “The Mall Athens”, next to the train station, the office building of Kaizen Campus is a modern Landmark. Designed with elliptical arches, it encloses a large inner plaza, moving the focus to the interior both for the building and for its function. The entrance, like a funnel, transfers the movement from the outside to the inside. The three levels are visible on the façade but are dissolved as they develop to give movement to the building, while the vertical blinds unify the facade and emphasize the verticality of the grid. The building is a design study of an organic form of functional office spaces.








Kaizen Campus – ASPA







aspadesign.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Experience Park / doxiadis+
70,000 sq.m. 
Elliniko, Athens
completed*



> The Experience Park introduces the promise of The Ellinikon.
> Built on the site of Athens’ historic airport and next to the three Air Force hangars, The Experience Park — designed by the architects doxiadis+ — is a unique place for everyone, offering something new for all visitors.
> It signifies the initial green shoots of a much greater transformation. The Experience Park is the first piece of the Ellinikon Park and the public beginning of The Ellinikon.
> 
> ...








About Us - The Ellinikon Experience Park


Built on the site of Athens' historic airport, The Experience Park is a unique place for everyone, offering something new for all visitors.




experiencepark.theellinikon.com.gr










Home page2 new - doxiadis+ architecture and landscape







doxiadisplus.com


























*Description:*


> Just six months after the contract for The Ellinikon was signed, Lamda Development opens the Experience Park, part of the Metropolitan Park, to the public on 20 December and invites us to discover all it has to offer daily, from 17:00 to 22:00.
> 
> 
> The Ellinikon Experience Park covers an area of more than 70,000 sq.m., which is part of The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park, at the site of the former Athens International Airport. It lies next to the three Aviation hangars, declared by the Ministry of Culture as Modern Monuments.
> ...











Lamda Development opens to the public the first project of The Ellinikon, earlier than expected. - The Ellinikon Experience Park







experiencepark.theellinikon.com.gr





*video:*




*screenshots:













































The Ellinikon Project:*






The Ellinikon


Το όραμά μας για το Ελληνικό, είναι ο σχεδιασμός ενός πρωτοποριακού έργου για την Αθήνα και η μεγαλύτερη αστική ανάπλαση στην Ευρώπη.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*MINION - Festive Illumination 2021 / YARD,George Tellos, Soteur*
*«Childhood dreams build the future» *
*Concept, Art Direction & Production Execution:YARD*
*Lighting Design: George Tellos
Lighting Programmer: Panagiotis Tsevrenis
Graffiti Artist: Soteur*
*Photo Credits: Nikos Daniilidis, Elias Joidos
Developer: Dimand SA



















Video:*





*



































*










Το ιστορικό Μινιόν φωταγωγήθηκε για τα Χριστούγεννα | LiFO


Η Dimand φωταγώγησε το παλιό πολυκατάστημα και τα γκράφιτι φιλοτέχνησε ο Soteur




www.lifo.gr













Η πρόσοψη του ιστορικού Μινιόν αναμορφώθηκε με γεωμετρικά μοτίβα | LiFO


Εικόνες από το τελικό αποτέλεσμα




www.lifo.gr










Home - Dimand







www.dimand.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*One South / ISV Architects*
*Luxury Residential Complex
Location: Voula, Athens
Status: Under construction*
*Developer: DayGroup*






1 SOUTH | DAYGROUP







www.daygroup.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Enso Hotel Piraeus / MD Arquitectos - ATEMA Architects*
*Hotel in Piraeus
Status: completed*
*Developer: Dimand S.A*


> Α vibrant and full of architectural details urban hotel at the heart of Piraeus, reflecting the tectonic traditions of the area.
> The hotel stretches on two buildings which occupy the entire south side of a city block in the Hagios Dionyssios area. One building is a renovated and structurally reinforced former warehouse building, while the larger of the two is a newly built building. The total of the 58 hotel rooms are arranged on all 7 floors of the superstructure, and the MEP facilities are located in the basement of the joint hotel as well as on the rooftops.
> The hotel is designed as a low budget design city hotel, to accommodate young clients, mostly business professionals from the area. The two building volumes eco one another from the two corners of the city block, with a central interconnecting external corridor, clad in green glass. The rooms have a discrete design, and differentiate in colour from floor to floor, while the materiality of the common spaces has intense references to the industrial character of the area.
> A challenging project, with extremely complicated and painstaking permitting procedures, with equally demanding detailing, that was finished meeting a very tight time schedule and within budget, despite all the difficulties created by the Pandemic.











AΤΕΜΑ Architects ensō HOTEL


ensō HOTEL - AN URBAN HOTEL IN PIRAEUS




atema.gr





*Renderings:*

























Inicio - MD ARQUITECTOS


Minos Digenis Arquitectos afincado en Barcelona Poble Nou. Mantiene despacho de hace 20 años desarrollando proyecto de Arquitectura y diseño. Reconocidos espacios en Barcelona tienen su sello de idea original y diseño como el OVEN finalista del premio FAD 2003.




www.mdarquitectos.com













Dimand S.A. Δημιουργώντας τα τοπόσημα του μέλλοντος | LiFO


Εξερευνήστε στον χάρτη μερικά από τα σημαντικότερα έργα της Dimand που αλλάζουν την Αθήνα και την Ελλάδα και μεταμορφώνουν τις ζωές των ανθρώπων




www.lifo.gr




*Photos:















































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Syggrou Office Complex / Bennetts Associates with Divercity Architects 
15.000 sqm
Developer: Dimand - Prodea Investments
Architects: Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects
Structural Engineer Pagonis- Polychronopoulos- Kinatos
Services Engineer: Insta Consulting Engineers
Lighting Designer: Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer:H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant: D-Carbon * 
*LEED Gold Certification
Under construction*





Bennetts Associates


Bennetts Associates was formed in 1987. We are now an employee-owned trust of around 80 people with offices in London, Edinburgh and Manchester.




www.bennettsassociates.com























*Construction update:



































images:*








Dimand S.A. Δημιουργώντας τα τοπόσημα του μέλλοντος | LiFO


Εξερευνήστε στον χάρτη μερικά από τα σημαντικότερα έργα της Dimand που αλλάζουν την Αθήνα και την Ελλάδα και μεταμορφώνουν τις ζωές των ανθρώπων




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cascading Terraces / Potiropoulos+Partners
Residential building in Kefalari, Athens
Design: 2021
On going
3D visualization: Batis Studio*








Potiropoulos+Partners Architecture - Cascading Terraces


Client: UndisclosedLocation: Athens, Greece3D Visualization: Batis StudioDesign: 2021




www.potiropoulos.gr




*






















































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The First / ISV Architects*
*Residential building in Glyfada, Athens
Under construction*
*Developer: DayGroup*





THE FIRST - GLYFADA // A NEW LIFE STARTS HERE







www.the-first.gr










HOME | DAYGROUP


Day Group is an International Property Development & Investment platform, engaged in Designing, Engineering, Construction, Redevelopment & Lease / Sale of commercial & residential property.




www.daygroup.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Onassis National Transplant Center / A&S Architects - Studio75
Syngrou Avenue, Athens
Client: Onassis Foundation
Status: Under construction*





__





ONASSIS NATIONAL TRANSPLANT CENTER – A&S ARCHITECTS






asarchitects.gr





















Onassis National Transplant Center – A longtime vision becomes a reality – Onassis Foundation


The transplant state in Greece is changing.



www.onassis.org





*







*









*







*

*Construction update: December 2021





























































*


> Two years after the start of its construction, the Onassis National Transplant Center rises higher and continues to take shape, in order to change the landscape of transplantation in Greece. At the same time, throughout 2021, the Onassis Foundation implemented actions and programs towards the reconstruction of the field of organ donation and transplantation in our country.
> In July, the National Plan for Organ Donation and Transplantation was delivered to the State, a complete roadmap that creates the institutional framework for the effective operation of organ donation and transplants in Greece, while in October the innovative and interactive educational program of Orgamites was presented, aimed at primary school students.
> Informative webinars, support in the hiring of 7 Transplant Coordinators for 7 hospitals in the country and other important initiatives, compose the National Initiative undertaken by the Onassis Foundation. The goal remains the same: To save even more lives.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=633287734551940


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Tower captured by Athensville*
* 3/01/2022*
Συνδεθείτε στο Facebook



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Web Office Building / TPA Thymio Papayannis & Associates *
*Redevelopment of the former ‘Eleftherotypia’ building in Neos Kosmos, Athens
Completed
Lighting Design: F93 Architectural Lighting*
*Developer: Grivalia - Dimand 
LEED Gold Certification*





Grivalia







www.grivalia.com









TPA - Thymio Papayannis & Associates Inc. » FrontPage







www.tpa.gr




*





























































*








*







*










*

























*








Dimand S.A. Δημιουργώντας τα τοπόσημα του μέλλοντος | LiFO


Εξερευνήστε στον χάρτη μερικά από τα σημαντικότερα έργα της Dimand που αλλάζουν την Αθήνα και την Ελλάδα και μεταμορφώνουν τις ζωές των ανθρώπων




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*AEK F.C OPAP Arena / Aspa Design - Athanassios Kyratsous Architects 
Nea Filadelfia, Athens
Under construction*





AEK F.C. Stadium – ASPA







aspadesign.gr













*







*
*Construction update: January 2022*
*Photos: Eurokinissi *








[ΦΩΤΟ] Αντίστροφη μέτρηση για το νέο γήπεδο της ΑΕΚ “OPAP Arena” στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια


0 shares Share Tweet LinkedIn Αντίστροφη μέτρηση για το νέο γήπεδο της ΑΕΚ με το όνομα “OPAP Arena” στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια καθώς τα έργα βρίσκονται στην τελική φάση και η ομάδα θα μπορέσει να παίξει επιτέλους αγώνες στο νέο της γήπεδο τη νέα ποδοσφαιρική σεζόν 2022 – 2023. Στο τελευταίο κρίσιμο...




ypodomes.com




*






































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Private Residence in Filothei / Sgoutas Architects*
*Filothei, Athens*
*Completed - 2021
Photos: Babis Louizidis
Construction: Epikyklos*





PRIVATE RESIDENCE IN FILOTHEI | Sgoutas | Architecs







sgoutas.com














> Set in front of a small park with age old pine trees this 2½ storey house is sitting on a sloping site. It was originally built in 1953 with masonry walls 60cm thick. In 1976 was added the first floor.
> The house has been totally redesigned both externally and internally, and accommodates a family with four children. Only the basic reinforced concrete structure was retained.
> The exterior has been transformed from the staid “classical” house it was, complete with double pitched roof, to a more minimalist house within a monolithic volume. Characteristic elements of the façades are dominant window frames which protrude from the main volume, shielding in this way the roller shutters. Internally, the protruding window frames of the bedrooms are combined with bookcases to form seating areas.
> There was no backyard in the original house. It was created and designed to make possible external living and BBQ areas as well as a longitudinal swimming pool, complete with climbing wall, along the northwest boundary. The “backyard” has become the living hub of the house.
> ...



























































































































































Ριζική ανακατασκευή διώροφης κατοικίας στη Φιλοθέη | by Sgoutas Architects


“Η μεγάλη πρόκληση”. Ριζική ανακατασκευή διώροφης κατοικίας στη Φιλοθέη σε αρχιτεκτονική των Σγούτας Αρχιτέκτονες και κατασκευή της Επίκυκλος. Η ιδιοκτησία βρίσκεται μπροστά σε ένα πευκόφυτο αλσύλλιο κοντά στην πλατεία Πικιώνη στη Φιλοθέη.Το ζήτημα που προβλημάτισε αρχικά ήταν αν είχε νόημα να...




www.archisearch.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Alimos Marina / Tsolakis Architects
1st prize in architectural competition*
A few days ago Tsolakis Architects announced that they won the architectural competition for the redevelopment of the Alimos Marina which is the largest marina in Athens. They also revealed those two renderings of their winning proposal.
*







*









Tsolakis Architects


Tsolakis Architects, Афины. Отметки "Нравится": 4 322 · Обсуждают: 27 · Посетили: 11. Αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο Tsolakis Architects - Αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες, κατασκευές




www.facebook.com





www.tsolakisarchitects.gr

*==============*

*







*
*URBAND Residential Building /Andriani Papatheodorou
Kypseli, Athens
Construction: Epikyklos
Completion date: June 2022
Under construction*








URBAND Residential Building. Shaping the future!


The first apartment building in Kypseli which meets the most modern specifications and is currently available, with special amenities and privileges included.




epikyklos.gr




*







*

*


























*



















*Construction update: December 2021



















































*










Επίκυκλος Τεχνική Κατασκευαστική


ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ . ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ . ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΙΣΗ. ΕΠΙΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΗ. Soul Of Humans Objects Ακαδημίας 8, Athens, Greece




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Global Center of Pontian Hellenism / Doxiadis Associates 
Elliniko, Athens
Lead architect: Sotiris Tsoulos*
The global center for Pontian Hellenism to be built at the Hellinikon former airport was unveiled at an event in Athens on Tuesday. Construction of the building will take approximately three years with funds provided by Greek billionaire Spiros Latsis.
www.doxiadis.com








*Video Presentation:*





*







































































*

















































































*images:*








Στο Ελληνικό ιδρύεται το Μέγαρο Παγκόσμιου Ποντιακού Ελληνισμού Σουρμένων – Παρουσιάστηκε το σχέδιο ανέγερσης


Το εντυπωσιακό αρχιτεκτόνημα που συμβολικά θα φέρει τη ψυχή των Ποντίων πρόκειται να στεγάζει τον τοπικό ποντιακό σύλλογο και τη βιβλιοθήκη του, όπως και το μουσείο που σήμερα βρίσκεται στην πλατεία των Σουρμένων. Μια κιβωτός μνήμης οικοδομείται για τους ομογενείς.




www.athinorama.gr













Στο Ελληνικό το «Μέγαρο Παγκόσμιου Ποντιακού Ελληνισμού Σουρμένων»


Τη χρηματοδότηση της ανέγερσης του Μεγάρου έχει αναλάβει εξ ολοκλήρου ο Δρ. Σπύρος Λάτσης.




www.huffingtonpost.gr







https://air.euro2day.gr/media/resizedpics/picsMain930/65/1485565-megaro-pontellin-930.jpg



*plus screenshots from the video*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Τhis is the first rendering of how the legendary Athens Hilton will look after the 130 million euros radical reconstruction project that will transform the complex to Conrad Athens, with 280 rooms and suites alongside with 50 Conrad and Walford Astoria luxurious residences. Themed commercial spaces, entertainment and wellness facilities, as well as a modern club for members will be also created. The project is aiming to a LEED Gold certification and is expected to be completed in 2024.The hotel will close by the end of January for the second time in its history, it happened again for the 2003 - 2004 renovation and construction of the new wing.



https://www.iefimerida.gr/sites/default/files/styles/big_article_image/public/2022-01/hilton-athens.jpeg.webp?itok=JjpTJwvj


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Private Residence / Myrto Kiourti*
*Completed - 2021
Construction: ACRM - Epikyklos
Location: Haidari, Athens*
*Photos: George Sfakianakis*
www.myrtokiourti.eu
*

























































*










*
















*






















































































































*images:*








Το κουτί που πετάει | Μυρτώ Κιούρτη - Archisearch


Την ελληνική οικοδομική πρακτική, γνωστή ως “πανωσήκωμα”, ακολούθησε στο παρακάτω έργο η αρχιτέκτονας Μυρτώ Κιούρτη, για το σχεδιασμό και την κατασκευή της κατοικίας ενός νέου ζευγαριού πάνω από το πατρικό σπίτι. Μέσω της πρακτικής αυτής, δόθηκε στους ιδιοκτήτες η ευκαιρία να διαμορφώσουν...




www.archisearch.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Pireos 44 / Liakos Associates Architects*
*location: Omonoia, Athens
Conversion of an existing office building to a mixed use development.
150 keys hotel, 77 residences, food market, co working space, conference hall, gym, spa.
Developer: WH Europe - Brown Hotels*
*Status: Recently Approved 




















































*




























PIREOS 44 — WHeurope







www.wheurope.com







https://www.focalpm.com/projects/wh-brown-piraeus-athens


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Museum of Underwater Antiquities / Tsolakis Architects
Piraeus
Design: 2020 - 2021
On going
Project Architect: George Tsolakis - Eleni Lagkari
13,000 sq.m*









MUSEUM OF UNDERWATER ANTIQUITIES IN PIRAEUS - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


Design of a new Museum of Underwater Antiquities with a total surface of 13,000 sq.m. in the area of the former silo building at the port of Pireaus.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr






> Our design proposal for the new Museum of Underwater Antiquities at the former silo building in Piraeus is focusing on the development of the museum not only inside the existing building but also outside of it, in a way that the new form functions as a natural continuation of the existing - a spatial transfer of the old into the new. In the inside of the existing building there are small halls and spaces that do not alter the original structural framework of the old warehouse. In the area outside of the old building there are larger halls and the ships-exhibits. This way the building structure can be maintained in a substantial way, not only in terms of its former functional identity, but also concerning the renovation cost.
> 
> The elongated development of the museum is promoting the unimpeded movement of the visitors without the necessity of mechanical means. The exhibition spaces are accessible through low-inclination ramps that add to the wandering experience. Moreover, the time capsules of the ships are connected with each other through lanes of glass, from which there is a panoramic view towards the port and the contemporary ships that come and go. Once again, the past and the future are intertwined, forming a unique interaction that enhances the museum experience. Everything is happening underneath a horizontal slab that symbolizes the sea level and the exhibits are located underneath the spatial transfer of the seabed. This positioning symbolizes the environment in which they were discovered. Finally, the new museum building reaches the edge of the dock, further reinforcing its connection with the sea theme while it is visible from every part of the port, thus a major attraction for the travelers.


















































































*additional images from:*








Προχωρούν οι διαδικασίες για την ίδρυση του Μουσείου Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων στον Πειραιά


Ομοφώνως θετικά γνωμοδότησε το Συμβούλιο Μουσείων επί των αρχιτεκτονικών, στατικών και ηλεκρομηχανολογικών προμελετών, της μουσειογραφικής προμελέτης και της τροποποίησης του κτηριολογικού προγράμματος του Μουσείου Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων, στην Ηετιώνεια Ακτή του Πειραιά.




www.capital.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Additional renderings of the impressive architectural study of the Museum of Underwater Antiquities in Piraeus.*













































































*Plans Approved for the New Museum of Underwater Antiquities*
*Momentum gathers for Greece's new Museum of Underwater Antiquities, as architectural plans for the iconic Silo building in Piraeus are given the green light.*








Plans Approved for the New Museum of Underwater Antiquities - Greece Is


Momentum gathers for the new museum in Piraeus, as the architectural plans for the waterfront Silo building are given the green light.




www.greece-is.com







> Greece’s Council of Museum has unanimously approved the preliminary architectural and structural plans for the much-anticipated Museum of Underwater Antiquities in Piraeus. The positive response now paves the way for the transformation of the landmark* Silo building* on the waterfront of the Piraeus Port Authority (PPA) into *a pioneering state museum dedicated to Greece’s ancient maritime heritage*.
> The creation of the museum in the Silo building, constructed between 1934 and 1936, is a significant step towards realising the goals of the ongoing *“Piraeus Cultural Coast Project,”* which aims to develop cultural tourism and encourage further economic growth in the city, home to the country’s largest port.
> In a statement, the Minister of Culture and Sport Lina Mendoni said: “The historic Silo building, closely associated with the history and character of the port of Piraeus since the mid-1930s, is the ideal place to host the unique wealth of antiquities from Greece’s seas. The main purpose of the creation of the Museum of Underwater Antiquities is to highlight the relationship between Greek culture and the sea through the numerous and already well-preserved underwater finds, which have remained in the warehouses of the Ephorate of Underwater Antiquities for years.”
> The museum will house a wealth of *historical treasures discovered in Greek seas*, whether through works carried out by the state archaeological services, university-led surveys and excavations, voluntary donations by individuals, or official seizures. Exhibits will include ceramic jars used in ancient maritime trade, shipboard tools and utensils, preserved fragments of wooden hulls, weapons, statues, and many other objects.












MUSEUM OF UNDERWATER ANTIQUITIES IN PIRAEUS - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens / Monday 24/01/2022*








































































*images:*








Το χιόνι καλύπτει «τα πάντα»: Στα λευκά η Ακρόπολη, το Σύνταγμα και τα προάστια | LiFO


Εικόνες από την σφοδρή χιονόπτωση




www.lifo.gr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That museum will be truly special! Especially how it integrates the old silo.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Field of Life / Tsolakis Architects
Cultural and Sports Center in Nikea
1st prize in Close Architectural competition - 2020
Final Study - 2021
A donation of Stavros Niarchos Foundation
On going





















































*








Tsolakis Architects


Tsolakis Architects, Athens, Greece. 4,320 likes · 44 talking about this · 11 were here. Αρχιτεκτονικό γραφείο Tsolakis Architects - Αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες, κατασκευές




www.facebook.com




*A few days ago Tsolakis Architects revealed their final architectural study for a Cultural and Sports Center in the suburb of Nikea. They were the winners of the architectural competition that was held in 2020 by the Niarchos Foundation that will also fund the construction of the project. Developing the design into its final study the architects have done many changes improving their winning proposal, focusing on the idea of a central inner yard alongside with a number of smaller protected ones. They also moved the tower from the periphery of the building at their initial design to the center of the complex, another positive change that strengthens their concept for the Cultural Center. Tsolakis Architects emerged the last few years and have established themselves as one of the leading architectural firms in Greece by winning a significant number of important architectural competitions and commissions. *









"FIELD OF LIFE" - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition for the design of a cultural and sports center for children and adolescents in Nikaia of Attica region, "Field of Life".




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr




*








Winning Design








Final Design*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*HOLX4 / OUOU studio*
*Apartment Building in Holargos, Athens
Completed 2021*
*Photos: Thomas Gerasopoulos*


https://uooustudio.com/hol-x4



*





























Photos


































































































*

















ΗOLX4 | Thomas Gerasopoulos Photography






www.thomasgerasopoulos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ibis Athens Museum Hotel / Pavlos Ninios Architects Planners & Engineers - Cape Consultants 
Location: 55 Patision Street, Athens center
Developer: Boissée Finances 
Budget; 33,4 million euros
Status: Granted permissions - starting construction









































































sources:*








Boissée Finances: Μεγάλη επένδυση 33,4 εκ. ευρώ στην περιοχή του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου - BusinessNews.gr


Θα κατασκευάσει το ξενοδοχείο Ibis Athens Museum Hotel 637 κλινών. Η γαλλική επενδυτική εταιρεία Boissée Finances προγραμματίζει μια μεγάλη επένδυση στην περιοχή του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου Αθηνών που, σε πρώτο στάδιο, περιλαμβάνει την ανέγερση μιας νέας ξενοδοχειακής μονάδας, με την ονομασία...




www.businessnews.gr













Επένδυση 33,4 εκ. ευρώ από τη Boissée Finances στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο, με το νέο Ibis Athens Museum Hotel | Banks.com.gr


Η μονάδα θα στεγάσει δυο γνωστά, διεθνή, ξενοδοχειακά brands, το Ibis Styles και το Ibis Budget....




 banks.com.gr













Athensville


Athensville. Αρέσει σε 46.988 · 5.596 μιλούν γι' αυτή τη Σελίδα. Η facebook σελίδα του μπλογκ της Αθήνας Athensville ©Τάσος Χαλκιοπουλος




el-gr.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Minion Master Plan & Concept Design Close Architectural Competition *
*Mixed use building - Omonoia, Athens
On going*
*Developer: Dimand S.A
Dimand S.A acquired the building of the once largest department store in Greece at late November. They instantly commissioned a group of local artists and lighting designers to create a new temporary facade for the building to be completed for the Christmas period adding to the festive vibe of the city with a beautiful light show every night. At the same time they organised a close architectural competition by inviting eight architectural firms from Greece and abroad, with the majority of them already collaborated with Dimand in some of their past or current projects. 

UNStudio unsuccessfully participated at the Piraeus Tower competition and also at the one held by Lamda Development for the Marina Tower in the coast of Ellinikon. They recently received the third prize participating at the Thessaloniki Confex Park Architectural Competition.*









Piraeus Tower


Located at the intersection of Akti Miaouli and Akti Posidonos in Piraeus and overlooking the Port , our proposal for the regeneration of the Piraeus T ower acquires a mixed identity within this…




www.unstudio.com













ConfEx Park


In line with the ongoing greening strategies of cities around the world, Thessaloniki’s Innovation Forest, or TI 3 F, proposes an urban forest right in the heart of the Greek city. At the point where…




www.unstudio.com




*Today the complete list of the participants who have to submit their proposal by the end of January was revealed at the press. The new mixed use building aims for at least a LEED Gold certification and will significantly add to the regeneration already happening at the area of Omonoia square through a distinctive bioclimatic design. The once landmark of down town Athens is coming back to life! 
Participants:
From abroad:
UNStudio - Amsterdam based*
*Bennetts Associates - **London based *
*Squire & Partners - London based 
from Greece - Athens based firms
ASPA Architecture Design Planning*
*Divercity Architects
Kokkinou & Kourkoulas Architects and Associates 
TPA Tymio Papayannis & Associates 
Tsolakis Architects *



























*Photos of the Minion Department Store before the disastrous December 1980 fire.






































The devastating result of the terrorist arson attack at the department store in 1980








The second life of the Minion Department Store 1983 - 1998








Minion with its new temporary facade, Omonoia square and Acropolis - December 2021
sources*








«Μινιόν»: Αρχιτεκτονικός διαγωνισμός από την Dimand για το ιστορικό κτίριο


Απευθύνεται σε 8 αναγνωρισμένα αρχιτεκτονικά γραφεία της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού ζητώντας «Master Plan & Concept Design proposal». Πότε ξεκινά η ανακατασκευή.




www.insider.gr







https://www.news247.gr/img/2657/6677501/336000/w660/660/minion181218.jpg





https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-4RdPGuWku0M/VtCdRJKUBJI/AAAAAAAABA4/K0y1HYhZw7o/s1600/minion-7.jpg





https://www.agriniopress.gr/19-dekemvrioy-1980-40-chronia-apo-ti-nychta-poy-kaikan-to-minion-kai-o-katrantzos/





https://i2.wp.com/www.mixanitouxronou.gr/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Minion-collage-2.jpg?fit=1200%2C576&ssl=1





https://i1.prth.gr/images/963x541/files/2021-11-23/minion-main.jpg











Το ιστορικό Μινιόν φωταγωγήθηκε για τα Χριστούγεννα | LiFO


Η Dimand φωταγώγησε το παλιό πολυκατάστημα και τα γκράφιτι φιλοτέχνησε ο Soteur




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Maman /** Louise Bourgeois*
*Contemporary Art Installation*
*A collaboration between NEON and the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center*
*31 March – 6 November 2022 
Location: SNF Cultural Center, Athens*








Louise Bourgeois, Maman | Contemporary Art Installation: A collaboration between NEON & the SNFCC







www.snfcc.org














> *Louise Bourgeois's monumental sculpture Maman* (1999) is brought to the Greek public by* NEON *and the *Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC).* This iconic giant spider — one of the works that made the artist internationally famous — will be on display at *SNFCC’s Esplanade* for a seven-month period, with free entry to the public.
> 
> Collaborating for the first time, the two institutions aim to bring contemporary art closer to everyone, while fulfilling their goals of revitalising public space and improving citizens’ daily life.
> The SNFCC's participation in the Maman installation is made possible by a recent grant from the Stavros Niarchos Foundation (SNF) for the SNFCC’s 2022 operations and programming.
> ...











LOUISE BOURGEOIS | MAMAN - NEON


Louise Bourgeois’s monumental sculpture Maman (1999) is brought to the Greek public by NEON and the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (SNFCC), collaborating for the first time. This iconic giant spider — one of the works that made the artist internationally famous — will be on display...




neon.org.gr




* The Making of:









































*




































*additional photos from*:








Maman της Λουίζ Μπουρζουά: Πώς στήθηκε στο ΚΠΙΣΝ


Εικαστικά - «Maman» της Λουίζ Μπουρζουά: Πώς ήρθε και τοποθετήθηκε στο πάρκο του ΚΠΙΣΝ. Μιλήσαμε με τον Φάνη Καφαντάρη, επικεφαλής αρχιτεκτονικού σχεδιασμού στο ΝΕΟΝ. | Athens Voice




www.athensvoice.gr













Λουίζ Μπουρζουά – Maman: Παράλληλες εκδηλώσεις στο Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος | CultureNow.gr


Το εμβληματικό γλυπτό Maman της Λουίζ Μπουρζουά εκτίθεται στο ΚΠΙΣΝ και πλαισιώνεται από ένα πλούσιο πρόγραμμα παράλληλων δράσεων.




www.culturenow.gr













Η Maman της Λουίζ Μπουρζουά φέρνει και εκδηλώσεις στο ΚΠΙΣΝ


Εικαστικά - Maman της Λουίζ Μπουρζουά: θεατρικές αναγνώσεις και εργαστήρια για μικρούς και μεγάλους στο ΚΠΙΣΝ | Athens Voice




www.athensvoice.gr













*SNF Cultural Center Official Website:*








SNFCC


A multifunctional, environmentally sustainable center of education, arts, sports and recreation.




www.snfcc.org




*Facebook Page:*








Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center


Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center, Калитея. Отметки "Нравится": 285 540 · Обсуждают: 3 642 · Посетили: 267 309. Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center's (SNFCC) Official Page




www.facebook.com




*Youtube:*


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdGYlPM8Do38i0u5tt56ZrQ


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Two residences in Plaka / Anthi Oikonomou
Restoration and renovation of a two-storey listed building inTripodon Street, Plaka, Athens *
*Completed 
Total area 225,13 sq.m.
Date of study 2019
Date of construction 2021
Architectural study Anthi Oikonomou (architect)
Supervision Christos Gkatzoulas (civil engineer) 
Photography: Tilemachos Kouklakis 



























































































































































*


> One such example is the listed two-storey building on Tripodon Street in Plaka, which is a representative sample of buildings built in the mid-19th century and surviving to this day. This neoclassical building is developed on two levels with a total area of 225,13 sqm and was built before 1858, with a unique view on a narrow street, framed by buildings of the same era. The building was repaired and restored internally and externally with a new layout of the main use areas, taking into account the modern living conditions offering pleasant surprises. It maintained its character by carefully selecting new materials and reusing old existing ones, maintaining their natural form. The aim is to organize the premises of the building, in order to provide its occupants with a protected and quiet environment, without cutting it off from the neighborhood. The building currently operates as two independent houses, the ground floor is separated from the first floor to meet the needs of the building’s occupants. Access to the building is through a long narrow corridor with ornate decoration on the roof, which leads to the inner courtyard (patio), characteristic of the houses of that time. At the level of the atrium – ground floor, the first house is created that includes the living room, the dining room, the kitchen, distinguishing the painted decoration on their roof, as well as the bedroom and the bathroom. To the left of the courtyard is the old marble fountain, as well as the ornate staircase with marble and metal elements, which leads to the floor with the second house.











Architect Anthi Oikonomou completed the revival of a two-storey listed building in Plaka, Athens


Architect Anthi Oikonomou completed the radical restoration and renovation of a two-storey listed building in Plaka transforming it into two independent modern residences. The new design respects the neoclassical character of the building by maintaining and revealing its original architectural...




www.archisearch.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Onassis National Transplant Center / A&S Architects - Studio75
Syngrou Avenue, Athens
Client: Onassis Foundation
Status: Under construction*

ONASSIS NATIONAL TRANSPLANT CENTER – A&S ARCHITECTS




















*  Onassis National Transplant Center – A longtime vision becomes a reality – Onassis Foundation  *

www.onassis.org
*Construction update: 02/04/2022
Photos by Systema Magicum 

























*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Aegean Business Lounge / k-studio*
*Extra Schengen Area, Main Terminal, Athens International Airport*
*Completed*








Lounges | Aegean Airlines


Business class passengers, Miles+Bonus and Star Alliance Gold members can enjoy access to Aegean Airlines' comfortable lounges. Find out more here!




en.aegeanair.com






> *AEGEAN enhances travel experience by welcoming its passengers to its new Business Lounge in Athens International Airport, located at the extra Schengen area*
> 
> AEGEAN’s brand new Business Lounge, located in the extra Schengen area of Athens International Airport welcomed its first guest on April 2nd, aiming to enhance travel experience with its unique aesthetics and functionality, while marking the airline’s dynamic start in this year’s tourist season.
> In a sophisticated area of 1,250 square meters, AEGEAN promises to offer an unparalleled experience of travel and hospitality. By incorporating its new brand identity and inspired by the lean, traditional Greek architecture, the new Lounge combines functionality, comfort and hospitality with state-of- the-art technology and upgraded services, having its new fleet as a starting point.
> ...


*








































































































additional photos:*








Aegean’s New Non-Schengen Lounge Open In Athens


Aegean has opened a new non-Schengen lounge at Athens airport.




loyaltylobby.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Syngrou Office Complex / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects*
*Syngrou Avenue, Athens
15.000 sqm
Developer: Dimand - Prodea Investments
Architects: Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects
Structural Engineer Pagonis- Polychronopoulos- Kinatos
Services Engineer: Insta Consulting Engineers
Lighting Designer: Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer:H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant: D-Carbon
LEED Gold Certification*
*Under construction*













Syggrou Office Complex / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates


Our first project in Athens is a new landmark scheme set in the heart of the city with views to the Acropolis.




www.bennettsassociates.com










Syggrou Office Complex / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates


Our first project in Athens is a new landmark scheme set in the heart of the city with views to the Acropolis.




www.bennettsassociates.com























*Construction update:
April 2022*
















*source:*





ΜΗΝΙΑΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ


ΜΗΝΙΑΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ




ktirio.gr













KTIRIO Τεχνικό Περιοδικό


KTIRIO Τεχνικό Περιοδικό, Θέρμη. Отметки "Нравится": 25 813 · Обсуждают: 466. ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΚΤΙΖΟΥΝ & ΑΝΑΚΑΙΝΙΖΟΥΝ | www.ktirio.gr




www.facebook.com





*Saturday 2/04/22
Photos by Systema Magicum*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

A marvelous photo taken by Vangelis Paterakis of the recently completed Moxy Athens City Hotel in Omonoia Square.
Designed by Kokkinou & Kourkoulas Architects and Associates the building participates in the 9th Open House Athens that will take place in Athens this weekend, 9 - 10 April 2022. If you are in Athens for the weekend it is a good opportunity to discover the Athenian architecture through a very interesting selection of buildings participating in the 2022 edition of the Open House Athens.


































https://www.openhouseathens.gr/en/buildings/open-tours-2022/


*YouTube:*


https://www.youtube.com/c/OpenHouseAthens-2014/videos



*Moxy Athens City Hotel photo:*








www.studiopaterakis.com


www.studiopaterakis.com. 3,878 likes · 65 talking about this. Professional Photography




www.facebook.com





www.studiopaterakis.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Vital Blue Residences / SGOUTAS Architects*
*Residential buiding in Glyfada, Athens
Developer: EPIKYKLOS properties
Construction: EPIKYKLOS construction company*
*Interior design & photorealistic renderings: GHOST Designers*
*Exterior photorealistic renderings: George Katsougkris*
*Completion date: Spring 2024*
*On going*
*Description:*


> Vital Blue is a community of 8 ultra luxury multi-level apartments, with special features & premium quality amenities. A new concept of a fine way of living into the heart of the Athens Riviera.
> Vital Blue represents the ideal combination of a remarkable architectural design and an exceptional construction approach. The green – sustainable footprint of the building and its luxurious interior design, based on premium textures, materials and brands, upgrades the quality of everyday life to the highest level.
> *Architectural and interior design*
> The whole architectural concept is evolving around personalized spaces. Each residence is unique in terms of shape, size and design. An organically shaped facade unifies the structure and underlines the elegant silhouette of the building. Large openings in combination with the optimum orientation provide unobstructed light and ventilation while offering an effortless privacy.
> Vitals Blue interior design has integrated details of nature in the urban living. Water, fire, natural materials like wood, marble and stone, enhanced by the natural light and the various plants eliminate the boundaries between the interior and the exterior living space. Water and greenery features elevate the building design. The private pools of each residence and the green roof of the building are defining elements of the Vital Blue experience. Highly functional spaces, big balconies, private yards, unobstructed view, the use of renewable and recyclable materials and the emphasis in reducing energy consumption define a new era in the residential buildings.





https://epikyklos.gr/en/our-properties/vital-blue.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*10AM LOFTS / Studio Andrew Trotter, Gavalas Ioannidou Architecture and Eva Papadaki *
*Barcelona based Studio Andrew Trotter in collaboration with local architects Antonis Gavalas, Eleni Ioannidou and Eva Papadaki have transformed a former 1970 Warehouse building in Gazi, Athens into a cultural and events space, lofts and a penthouse. 
Completed
Photography by Salva Lopez*
*
















*









10AM lofts


A venue, a penthouse and four lofts in a former six-storey warehouse in downtown Athens, available for film-photo productions, events, dinners, exhibitions, residence…




10amlofts.com













STUDIO ANDREW TROTTER


Studio Andrew Trotter is a multi disciplinary office working on international projects from architecture and interior design to product design and design consultancy.




www.andrew-trotter.com





www.gavalasioannidou.com






Salva López Photographer


Salva López is a photographer based in Barcelona, Spain.



salvalopez.com







































*





































































































































Dezeen presentation:*








Raw concrete penthouse and event space created inside former Athens warehouse


Raw concrete walls serve as a backdrop to vintage furnishings in this rentable venue and guest suite that Studio Andrew Trotter has created within a converted 1970s industrial building in Athens, Greece.




www.dezeen.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Piraeus Tower / PILA Studio
Facade Architect: PILA Studio 
Collaborators: BETAPLAN Architects and ASPA Design
Facade engineer: Eckersley O'Callaghan
Location: Piraeus Port.
Budget: €96.000.000
Building surface: 32,632 m2
Developer: Prodea Investments, EBRD, Dimand S.A.
LEED Core and Shell 
Height: 88 meters
Status: under construction











Description:*



> An architectural landmark, at the starting point of the Athenian Riviera, in the heart of the biggest passenger port in Europe, representing the most innovative, state of the art “green” practices.
> Beyond boundaries, beyond innovation, beyond sustainability and ready to accommodate you by September 2023.
> The redeveloped 34,600 sqm, 22-storey building rises 88 meters above the sea, featuring panoramic views.
> The Piraeus Tower will host the first “green” retail and f&b concept in Greece and the most luxurious office spaces.
> ...













*History:*


> Piraeus Tower was the most ambitious construction project in Greece in the 1970s.
> Back in 1968, the Mayor of Piraeus, A. Skylitsis, demolished the historic old Piraeus market and provided the site for the Piraeus Tower.
> Located in the heart of the biggest passenger port in Europe, it was originally built in 1972 with the ambition to become a landmark in a port which was, at that time, rapidly changing and developing into an international hub for shipping and transportation.
> However, after 1982, the project was abandoned, and the Tower remained empty for the next 50 years.












*Renderings of the final architectural design that recently released in the official website of the project*


The Project - Piraeus Tower 















*Food & Beverage







































Offices





























































Shopping



















































Facade








































*








*Construction update: April 2022*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Minion Redevelopment Architectural and Concept Competition.
Exciting news! 🤩💥🙂
It seems that the London based Bennetts Associates are the winners of the competition by invitation that was held by Dimand for the redevelopment of the recently acquired Minion building, once the largest department store in Greece. Julian Lipscombe, the director of the firm revealed the news for their second project in Athens to be realised the following years, after the Syngrou Office Complex that is nearing completion.
Can't wait for the official announcement and the first renderings for the transformation of a landmark building in central Athens!

image from: *








"Μινιόν", αρχιτεκτονικός διαγωνισμός από την Dimand για το ιστορικό κτίριο - ktirio.gr


Έναν σημαντικό διαγωνισμό, καθώς απευθύνεται σε γνωστά και μεγάλα αρχιτεκτονικά γραφεία της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού, προωθεί η Dimand, ο οποίος σχετίζεται με το εμβληματικό κτίριο του "Μινιόν" στην καρδιά της πρωτεύουσας, το οποίο η εταιρεία έχει αναλάβει να μετατρέψει σε κέντρο μικτής χρ...




www.ktirio.gr





*interview, in Greek:









Julian Lipscombe | «Το νέο ΜΙΝΙΟΝ θα συμβολίζει την εμπιστοσύνη που περιβάλει την Αθήνα» | De-Facto


Julian Lipscombe | «Το νέο ΜΙΝΙΟΝ θα συμβολίζει την εμπιστοσύνη που περιβάλει την Αθήνα»




de-facto.gr




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Syngrou Office Complex / Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects*
*Syngrou Avenue, Athens
15.000 sqm
Developer: Dimand - Prodea Investments
Architects: Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects
Structural Engineer Pagonis- Polychronopoulos- Kinatos
Services Engineer: Insta Consulting Engineers
Lighting Designer: Lighting Architecture Studio
Landscape Designer:H. Pangalou & Associates
LEED Consultant: D-Carbon
LEED Gold Certification
Under construction*
Syggrou Office Complex / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates









*Construction update: Saturday 16/04/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum



































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Redevelopment of Ermou Street / Tense Architecture Network*
*Area between Kapnikarea church and Thission railway station, Athens
Status: Approved

























*


















*

























*






Redevelopment of Ermou Street


Athens The proposal for the regeneration of the middle part of Ermou Street, from the Church of Kapnikarea to the Thiseion rail




www.tensearchitecture.net










Tense Architecture Network - TAN / Τηλέμαχος Ανδριανόπουλος


Tilemachos Andrianopoulos / 16, Arachneou st., 115 22, Athens, Greece / T-F: +30210-6438025 E: [email protected]




www.tensearchitecture.net




*renderings:*





«Πράσινο φως» σε αναπλάσεις από το Κεντρικό Συμβούλιο Αρχιτεκτονικής - Εμβληματικά έργα για Ερμού - Θέατρο Πέτρας - Εμπορικό Κέντρο Χαλανδρίου. -


Σε συνέχεια της πρόσκλησης που έχει απευθύνει το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος και Ενέργειας στους Δήμους και τις Περιφέρειες της χώρας για την υποβολή προτάσεων χρηματοδότησης στο εμβληματικό Πρόγραμμα «Παρεμβάσεις με στόχο τη [Διαβάστε περισσότερα]




ypen.gov.gr





*video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*








Hotel in Central Athens / PEOPLE
Restoration of a listed building opposite of the Athens Cathedral 
Conversion to a 4* hotel
Mitropoleos Square, Athens
Under construction
Photos: Systema Magicum
21/04/2022
















*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

* Building Complex housing four associations of people with disabilities / Betaplan*
*Budget: 15 million euros
Under construction
Estimated completion 2023*
*Developer: Lamda Development*








*The first building of the major investment at the Ellinikon is a building for people with disabilities *


> The new building at The Ellinikon, which will house the associations of Amimoni, Ermis, Niki Victor Artant , as well as the Association of Persons with Multiple Sclerosis, stands out for its pioneering, green, sustainable design, like the rest of the investment. The construction cost of the building at €15 million will be borne entirely by Lamda Development.
> 
> 
> The vision of Lamda Development goes beyond simply creating a modern building. Itshowcases a new way of life, of higher quality, easier, more open, more extrovert, that will improve the daily life of children, but also adults with disabilities.
> ...











The first building of the major investment at the Ellinikon is a building for people with disabilities - The Ellinikon







theellinikon.com.gr




































Saronic Magazine







www.saronicmagazine.gr












* Video presentation in English*






*







*





The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Experience Centre
Exhibition design: MediaMonks
Lighting Design: Bold
Experience construction: Hypsos
Audiovisual and technical design: Rapenburg Technologies
Completed - Opened today
Open daily: 10.00 - 21.00
Ellinikon Development Project

The Experience Centre is placed in Hangar C of the former Hellinikon International Airport. The listed Hangar, which was a metal structure built in 1950 and belonged to the Hellenic Air Force has been restored and redesigned as an interactive Visitor Centre with five thematic audiovisual areas.*








*Interior view of the Experience Centre. *


















*Interactive installations *








*The impressive exterior of the Hangar*


















*








Visitors will have the opportunity to experience a virtual tour by boat at the Marina with views of the luxurious and ultra sustainable 200 meters high Marina Tower, designed by Foster+Partners alongside with the stunning Marina Galleria that Kengo Kuma & Associates  have envisioned with a very distinctive wavy roof.*

https://www.experiencecentre.theellinikon.com.gr/data/s3fs-public/2022-04/Boat Ride movie_010.mp4?VersionId=ruQvWfBy8TAOQ.2Ew8l4hKdIY8GSzDOC














About | The Ellinikon Experience Centre







www.experiencecentre.theellinikon.com.gr










The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr




*additional info*








BOLD - Hellinikon Experience Centre


Ellinikon International Airport, sometimes spelled Hellinikon (Greek: Ελληνικόν) was the international airport of Athens, Greece for 63 years up until 28 March 2001. In 2016 when after 22 months of negotiation, it was announced that the Greek state and the … Lees verder...




bastardorange.nl


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office Park / A&M Architects with AETER Architects
Proposal for an office complex in Marousi, Athens

Noval Property held an architectural competition for the development of the recently acquired Kodak property in Marousi. The plan was to develop a sustainable building complex with a LEED Certification. 
A&M Architects collaborated with AETER, to design this ambitious office project aiming to be a landmark in the business district of Marousi. They are both the local architects for the Ellinikon Commercial Hub, designed by AEDAS. We can also detect some influences - similarities in the design approach with the massive complex that AEDAS have envisioned in the former Hellinikon airport, particularly with some elements in the mixed use tower.

























*












































Office Park in Marousi, Athens

*Tsolakis architects have also participated in the competition with a very interesting proposal but this is really spectacular*!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Mixed-use building complex / Tsolakis Architects*
*Marousi, Athens
Participation in the recent architectural competition that was held by Noval Property.
Project Architect: Eleni Lagkari*










*Concept Description:*


> *The modification*
> 
> Through the unified exterior, the division of buildings and their connections that happen vertically allow for the harmonious coexistence of incongruous companies and users. In this way, a company can be housed in an autonomous building or two bordering ones, that are connected in multiple levels. The identity of the companies-tenants is maintained, while their position within the complex is projected in a different way, depending on location and arrangement. The design enables the complex to function within a variety of scales and layouts. Thus, the complex operates in a multiform way, like a neighbourhood.
> 
> ...













































MIXED-USE BUILDING IN MAROUSSI - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


Design of a new mixed-use building complex with a total surface of 26,845 sq.m. in Maroussi of Attica, consisting of business offices and stores.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Pearl / NM Architects
Residential building in Agios Dimitrios, Athens*
*On going*
*Developer: XYZ Homes

























*










*




















































*



NM Architects









Homepage | NM ARCHITECTS


We create architecture, planning and design globally




nikolaosmoschos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Dusit Suites Athens / ISV Architects
Hotel and Spa in Glyfada, Athens*
*Under construction
Opening: 2022
Construction: Vitael







*









Dusit Thani Hotel & Spa - ISV Architects







www.isv.gr




*Photos from the construction*







































































DUSIT HOTEL 2020 - Vitael







www.vitael.gr










Home


Opening 2023 Our first boutique property in Greece boasts 36 suites, either with a sea or mountain view. The hotel is located just a few steps away from the popular golden-sand stretch of Asteras Glyfada Beach, and within convenient access to the historic city centre and Athens International...




www.dusit.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Aurora Residences / 314 Architecture Studio
Residential complex in Vouliagmeni, Athens*

*314 Architecture Studio, synonymous to those white, elegantly futuristic residential buildings in the upscale seaside areas of Athens, just revealed some renderings of their latest project in the area of Vouliagmeni. It is also the largest residential complex they have designed so far. Looking forward for detailed views but it seems already quite spectacular!*






314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







314architecturestudio.com































*source:
314 Architecture Studio Instagram*

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdls5mjLkB6/


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Οι πισίνες έχω την εντύπωση δημιουργούν κάποια σύγχυση. Κάποιοι θα έχουν άλλοι δεν θα έχουν και θα πηγαίνουν σε κάποιες που είναι κοινόχρηστες ή όλες είναι κοινόχρηστες στο συγκρότημα;

Πανέμορφο και ενδιαφέρον για αυτούς που θα το κατοικήσουν. Πικάντικο επίσης...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Marousi Office Campus / Pila Studio*
*Location: Marousi, Athens
Program: Office and Retail
Area: 40.000 m2
Associated Architect: Betaplan*
*Landscape: Doxiadis+
Status: Concept Design - Participation in the architectural competition for the development of the former Kodak Property in Marousi.*





Maroussi Office Campus | PILA







pila.studio





























































PILA


Led by Ilias Papageorgiou, PILA is an architecture studio based in Athens and New York that creates environments for culture, working, and living around the world.




pila.studio


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Φοβάμαι ότι είναι ένα περίτεχνο ξαπλωτό βωβόκουτο με αίθριο. Μπορεί και να το αδικώ.

Η διαμαρτυρία μου για τους λίγους ορόφους και μάλιστα σε μία περιοχή που υπήρχε ο χώρος και η χρησιμότητά να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Almopos (Aug 4, 2006)

@petr_ this part of SSC is an English only section 



> It has come to my attention recently that there are many posts were written in languages other than English. SSC is an international forum and English is the official language for communication, using other languages outside of their home sections is prohibited . The only exception is when the English language news source or data are not available and need to rely on foreign articles, in this case non English posts but with the English translation will be permitted.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*"The Wave" Office Building / Tsolakis Architects*
*Redevelopment of a 7-story office building on Syngrou Avenue in Athens
Under construction
Developer: Prodea Investments*
*







*
*First prize in architectural competition
Description:*


> The objective of the project was the redevelopment of an existing office building on Syngrou Avenue, a prominent location, as Syngrou is a major arterial road of Athens around which there are plenty of commercial buildings, offices and hotels.
> Our proposal is a building that functions as an element that creates a flow of events within the urban fabric, a flow that responds to the experience of movement and passing through that is generated on Syngrou Avenue. The geometrical equivalent of the imprinted movement is the dynamic factor of the façade design. Thus, a unidirectional system of louvers transforms to a dynamic system of 3D formations that comprise the shape of the façade. The latter responds to the principles of bioclimatic design, as it effectively controls sunlight. It is also a variation element, since the framework of the façade provides multiple possibilities for structuring the interior. The terrace opens towards the breathtaking view of the Acropolis of Athens, through the creation of a lounge area surrounded by green.
> The proposal seeks to transfuse a central role to the architectural constitution of the supralocal identity that the owning company provides as the key communicative tool.




























OFFICE BUILDING ON SYNGROU AVENUE - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition for the redevelopment of a 7-story office building on Syngrou Avenue in Athens.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr




*Construction update: 22/05/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum


























*


----------



## petr_ (Jun 30, 2021)

To Tsolakis Architects team and to any architect :

Please don't use _Cupressus (cyprus tree) in any of your graphics when you promote and showcase your work. Keeping such a tree on the top floor of a building is almost impossible, especially in Greece. _ Please don't do that because most of people know that this is not possible.

I hope that you did not misunderstand my intentions.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*M41 Deluxe Apartments Building / MKA Architects*
*Alimos, Athens*
Completed





MKA Architects







mkarc.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

petr_ said:


> Please don't use _Cupressus (cyprus tree) in any of your graphics when you promote and showcase your work. Keeping such a tree on the top floor of a building is almost impossible, especially in Greece. _ Please don't do that because most of people know that this is not possible.


Almost... 
A very elegant, beautiful and renowned residential building in Athens, has been defined by those amazing hanging gardens alongside with some incredible cypress trees in the rooftop for more than 40 years. What might be impossible for people can be very possible for architects and engineers when they design a building.






Leof. Vasileos Konstantinou 1 · Leof. Vasileos Konstantinou 1, Athina 116 36, Greece


Leof. Vasileos Konstantinou 1, Athina 116 36, Greece




www.google.com





*---------------------









Hive Athens / Tombazis & Associates Architects*
*Complete refurbishment of existing office building. 
Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize 
Stadiou and Omirou street, central Athens
Developer: Grivalia*
*Under construction*





Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com




*







*





Grivalia







www.grivalia.com





*Construction update:
24/05/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum
















*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Plásmata: Bodies, Dreams, and Data*
*A digital art exhibition at Pedion tou Areos Park, Athens
Date: 23-05 —**10-07-2022
18.30 - 22.30 - Admission: Free*


> Onassis Stegi returns to Pedion tou Areos Park. One year after “You and AI”, our new digital art exhibition “Plásmata: Bodies, Dreams, and Data” explores the body, be it ours or the other’s. Be it individual or collective, human, non-human, or – ultimately – planetary. Running from May 23 to July 10 at Pedion tou Areos, with 25 international pieces, 40 solar batteries collecting energy to create an artificial moon, and a huge red planet, “Plásmata” promises to entertain us but also to give us pause for thought in the Athenian summertime.
> What connects a bisected 22-meter planet radiating a warm red glow in Greek summertime with a mirrored techno-temple nestled within the artificial vegetation of an Athens park?
> And the dreamlike delusions of an artificial intelligence projected before the statue of a king who led us on a military expedition into the depths of the East one hundred years ago – what might they have to tell us?
> Why do sunsets in video games never end?
> ...











*Participating artists:*
Morehshin Allahyari / The Alternative Limb Project / Refik Anadol / Frederik Heyman / Ekene Ijeoma / Keiken x Clifford Sage / Kimchi and Chips / LaTurbo Avedon / Marshmallow Laser Feast / Eva & Franco Mattes / Christian Mio Locklair / Matthew Niederhauser, Elie Zananiri, John Fitzgerald / NOWNESS / Tony Oursler / Maria Papadimitriou / Eva Papamargariti / Annie Saunders, Andrew Schneider, Emma O'Halloran, OpenEndedGroup / SHOWStudio / SpY / SUPERFLEX / Dries Verhoeven / Cecilie Waagner Falkenstrøm / Saya Woolfalk / Liam Young




https://www.onassis.org/whats-on/plasmata






























































































































*
additional images from:*








«Plásmata»: Η εντυπωσιακή έκθεση στο Πεδίον του Άρεως που έχει κατακλύσει τα social media | LiFO


Η Στέγη παρουσιάζει την έκθεση «Plásmata: Bodies, Dreams, and Data» με εξαιρετικά ψηφιακά έργα στο Πεδίον του Άρεως, που αναζητά το σώμα, το δικό μας και το άλλο: το ατομικό και το συλλογικό, το ανθρώπινο και το μη ανθρώπινο, και τελικά το πλανητικό.




www.lifo.gr













Τα “PLÁSMATA” στο Πεδίον του Άρεως: Ένα φαντασμαγορικό «λούνα παρκ» ψηφιακής τέχνης χωρίς ηλικία και όρια, μόνο ελευθερία


Επιστροφή στο Πεδίον του Άρεως: Ξεναγηθήκαμε στη μεγάλη ψηφιακή έκθεση “Plásmata” ανάμεσα σε διεθνή έργα μεγάλων διαστάσεων.



www.elculture.gr





*Onassis Foundation*








Onassis Foundation


We create the conditions, explore the ideas and trigger bold discussions that shape and shake society



www.onassis.org


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Kaizen Campus / ASPA Design
Office building in Marousi, Athens
Under construction
Developer: Dimand S.A
LEED Consultants: DCarbon
Landscape Architects: H. Pangalou & Associates
Lighting Designers: LA Studio – Aris Klonizakis
Candidate for LEED Gold Certification
Estimated completion: 30 June 2022*














Kaizen Campus – ASPA







aspadesign.gr




*
Construction photos:



































*


















Kaizen Campus - Dimand


H DIMAND υλοποιεί το σχεδιασμό και την ανάπτυξη ενός καινούργιου κτηρίου στο Μαρούσι που θα φιλοξενήσει την έδρα της εταιρείας Kaizen Gaming. Το έργο προβλέπει την κατασκευή ενός υπερσύγχρονου τριώροφου κτηρίου, που θα περιλαμβάνει τρεις πτέρυγες. Στο υπόγειο θα βρίσκονται θέσεις στάθμευσης...




dimand.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Oranda House / 314 Architecture Studio
Residence in Alimos, Athens
On going*
















































__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd_iu7juPwW/






314 Architecture Studio -Pavlos Chatziangelidis







www.314architecturestudio.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Paradise Quarter / ISV Architects
Residential complex in Marousi, Athens
On going*
*Developer: Blue Residences

Project Description:*


> Our vision is to create open hearted homes for people who feel blissful in their personal space, with their family and friends, or on their own. We invest in areas that have the characteristics of the 15 minute city, meaning areas where you can have everything (living, working, shopping, sports, health care, leisure) within a 15 minute walk or ride by bicycle. With Paradise Quarter in Marousi we wish to create a flourishing community that values neighbourliness, inclusivity and good health, in a unique location, where you can enjoy the beauty of nature, being in the heart of the most ambitious district of Athens. Developed by Blue Residences and designed by the well known architectural firm ISV, this new neighbourhood will consist of a sophisticated collection of beautiful, functional and spacious apartments offering elegant living spaces, unique amenities and stunning views towards its private gardens and the city.








Paradise Quarter | Homepage







paradisequarter.gr















































































































*Video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Φphi **Hotel / ASPA Design*
*Conversion of a multi storey car station to a Cocomat 4* Hotel
Location: Koukaki*
*Developer: Ble Kedros
In progress*





Hotel in Koukaki-Falirou 22 – ASPA







aspadesign.gr



























































*The current situation of the building*

























Νέο 5άστερο ξενοδοχείο Coco-Mat στην περιοχή του Μακρυγιάννη σχεδιάζει η Μπλε Κέδρος - Michanikos Online


Μπορεί το 2020 να επιφύλαξε στη Μπλε Κέδρος το “κόψιμο” δύο υφιστάμενων ορόφων από το νόμιμα κατασκευασμένο ξενοδοχείο της κοντά στην Ακρόπολη αλλά το 2021 τη βρίσκει με νέα πλάνα που περιλαμβάνουν νέο ξενοδοχείο στην ίδια περιοχή. Το νέο πρότζεκτ, που είναι από καιρό στα σκαριά, αφορά την...




www.michanikos-online.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*ESEE Office Building / Nysa Architects*
*Redesign of the Hellenic Confederation of Commerce and Entrepreneurship (ESEE) 
42 Mitropoleos street, Athens
Commision - **In progress*









ESEE - Nysa Architects


Design proposal by the architecture firm Nysa for the new facade of the ESEE headquarters in Athens, Greece.




www.nysa.space




































































































































__
http://instagr.am/p/CXsuvwrIUaI/






Home - Nysa Architects







www.nysa.space





*The building as it is today*













Μητροπόλεως 42 · Μητροπόλεως 42, Αθήνα 105 63, Ελλάδα


Κτίσμα




www.google.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Kaizen Campus / ASPA Design
 Office building in Marousi, Athens
Under construction
Developer: Dimand S.A
LEED Consultants: DCarbon
Landscape Architects: H. Pangalou & Associates
Lighting Designers: LA Studio – Aris Klonizakis
Candidate for LEED Gold Certification* 









Kaizen Campus - Dimand


H DIMAND υλοποιεί το σχεδιασμό και την ανάπτυξη ενός καινούργιου κτηρίου στο Μαρούσι που θα φιλοξενήσει την έδρα της εταιρείας Kaizen Gaming. Το έργο προβλέπει την κατασκευή ενός υπερσύγχρονου τριώροφου κτηρίου, που θα περιλαμβάνει τρεις πτέρυγες. Στο υπόγειο θα βρίσκονται θέσεις στάθμευσης...




dimand.gr










Kaizen Campus – ASPA







aspadesign.gr





*DIMAND project team and the architects of ASPADesign hosted and guided the future engineers and architects of the postgraduate program Construction Management and Engineering of the TU Eindhoven at the premises of the new modern office building Kaizen Campus in Maroussi, discussing the design of the building with a clear focus on sustainability. The building will be certified according to the LEED international certification system for sustainable development at GOLD level.

photos: 01.06.2022











































*









DIMAND


DIMAND, Amaroúsion, Greece. 222 likes · 62 talking about this · 2 were here. Δημιουργούμε τις Πόλεις που Θέλουμε να Ζούμε Creating the Cities we Want to Live in




www.facebook.com


















































*Construction update: June 2022
Video by Nikos Daniilidis for Dimand S.A





*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Official presentation of The Ellinikon Park, the largest coastal park in Europe*, *June 15th, at 12:00 p.m. EEST
YouTube channel: *






> We invite you to our fifth digital presentation dedicated to the pioneering project of The Ellinikon.
> Join us in the official presentation of The Ellinikon Park, the largest coastal park in Europe!
> Wednesday, June 15th, at 12:00 p.m. EEST, on the Ellinikon’s YouTube channel: bit.ly/3NPpZqM
> The event will be moderated by Katerina Panagopoulou.




















THE ELLINIKON PARK


Σας προσκαλούμε στην πέμπτη διαδικτυακή ενημέρωση για το εμβληματικό έργο του Ελληνικού. Παρακολουθήστε την επίσημη παρουσίαση του The Ellinikon Park, του μεγαλύτερου παράκτιου πάρκου στην Ευρώπη,...




www.facebook.com













The Εllinikon


The Εllinikon, Ellinikón, Greece. 14,180 likes · 4,235 talking about this · 1,198 were here. Καλώς ήρθατε στο Ελληνικό! Το μεγαλύτερο έργο ανάπτυξης στην Ευρώπη γίνεται πραγματικότητα. Welcome to The...




www.facebook.com










The Ellinikon


Το όραμά μας για το Ελληνικό, είναι ο σχεδιασμός ενός πρωτοποριακού έργου για την Αθήνα και η μεγαλύτερη αστική ανάπλαση στην Ευρώπη.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Ellinikon Metropolitan Park / Sasaki
Local landscape architect: Doxiadis+
2.000.000 sqm.* 
















Sasaki Leading Design for Europe’s Largest Coastal Park


The Ellinikon Park will be a new social, recreational, and ecological hub for Athens, Greece




www.sasaki.com






> Sasaki is honored to be leading the design of the Ellinikon Metropolitan Park and Coastal Front in Athens, Greece, which will be Europe’s largest coastal park.
> 
> Sasaki’s goal is to create an exciting new landscape for Athens, with an accessible and inclusive public realm that rivals other world-class parks around the world. The park is an opportunity to embrace the abundant cultural heritage of Greece while establishing a 21st century identity for Athens that will resonate for centuries to come — befitting of a city that has led democratic and inclusionary thinking for millennia.



















*
The official presentation of The Ellinikon Park, the largest coastal park in Europe*





*Screenshots from the presentation


































































*
















The Ellinikon Park: Το μεγαλύτερο παράκτιο πάρκο στην Ευρώπη - Τι θα είναι έτοιμο έως το 2025 | LiFO


Η Lamda Development παρουσίασε τα σχέδια για το πάρκο στην καρδιά του Ελληνικού




www.lifo.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Riviera Galleria / Kengo Kuma and Associates*
*Local architect: Betaplan
Location: Agios Kosmas Marina 
Developer: Lamda Development*
*On going

























*










Kengo Kuma and Associates - Tokyo, Paris, Beijing and Shanghai


Kengo Kuma & Associates 2-24-8 BY-CUBE 2F Minamiaoyama Minato-ku Tokyo 107-0062 Japan Tel.: +81 3 3401 7721 Fax: +81 3 3401 7778 Kuma & Associates Europe 104 Rue Oberkampf F-75011 Paris France Tel.: +33 1 4488 9490 Fax: +33 1 4246 2355




kkaa.co.jp





*








A few days ago Kengo Kuma with his KKAA team visited the site of the former Athens airport where the construction of their exceptional Riviera Galleria is planned to begin in 2023. Here with Aris Kafantaris, Chief Project Manager in KKAA, the Senior Development Director and the Chief Development and Investment Portfolio Officer of Lamda Development.*


















*Kengo Kuma with Ioannis Ventourakis and his team from Betaplan. They have been appointed as the local architect of the project having the experience of a massive scale and challenging project such as the SNF Cultural Center collaborating with Renzo Piano.*



























*Kengo Kuma explored the abandoned main terminal of the Ellinikon International Airport designed by Eero Saarinen. Lamda Development plans to restore the listed building and convert it to an exhibition and conference center.*

The Εllinikon






Αρχική | Riviera Galleria







www.theellinikonmarinagalleria.com






*The Ellinikon *





The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Cube-2 / Potiropoulos+Partners
Residential building in Alimos, Athens
On going


































*









Potiropoulos+Partners Architecture


Potiropoulos+Partners is the 2015 rebranding of Potiropoulos D+L Architects to include younger partners and reflect the international point of view on the future of the built environment.




www.potiropoulos.gr













H Potiropoulos+Partners σχεδίασε ένα εντυπωσιακό αειφορικό συγκρότημα διαμερισμάτων & κατοικιών στον Άλιμο


Υποβάλλετε ένα άρθρο Το όνομά σας * Το email σας * Το θέμα του άρθρου σας *




kataskevesktirion.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hard Rock Hotel and Casino Athens / Gensler
Location: Ellinikon, Athens
Developer: Hard Rock International with Gek - Terna
Estimated budget: 1 billion euros*


































Gensler | Creating a Better World Through the Power of Design


Gensler is an integrated architecture, design, planning, and consulting firm with 6,800+ professionals networked across over 52 global offices. We use the power of design to create a better world.




www.gensler.com







https://www.focalpm.com/projects/hard-rock-casino


*Some photos from the presentation of the project a few hours ago in Athens*.





























































ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ - Hard Rock: Αυτό είναι το νέο αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο του ξενοδοχείου-καζίνο στο Ελληνικό


Παρουσίαση από τον CEO της Hard Rock, Jim Allen, και τον επικεφαλής της ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ, Γ. Περιστέρη.




www.capital.gr













Ελληνικό: Αποκαλυπτήρια για το καζίνο | Ειδήσεις - νέα - Το Βήμα Online


Το σχέδιο για το πρώτο στην Ευρώπη και την Ελλάδα Ολοκληρωμένο Τουριστικό Συγκροτήματος με Καζίνο παρουσίασαν οι εταιρείες ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ και Hard Rock International




www.tovima.gr





*Hard Rock Int’l, GEK Terna unveil integrated resort casino project for Helleniko*








Hard Rock Int'l, GEK Terna unveil integrated resort casino project for Helleniko - Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος - ot.gr


Operation of an IRC concession at the site is deemed as imperative for the overall privatization, held and implemented by ATHEX-listed Lamda Development




www.ot.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hard Rock Hotel and Casino / Gensler
Location: Ellinikon, Athens
5* Hotel, Casino, Theater, conference and exhibition center, spa and wellness center.
Developer: Hard Rock International with Gek - Terna
Estimated budget: 1 billion euros
Estimated completion: 2026*









[ΦΩΤΟ] Δείτε πώς θα γίνει το νέο Καζίνο στο Ελληνικό από ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ – Hard Rock


0 shares Share Tweet LinkedIn Ξεκίνησε και επίσημα η αντίστροφη μέτρηση για τη δημιουργία του νέου Καζίνο στο Ελληνικό μέσα από τη συνεργασία ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ – Hard Rock. Ο Όμιλος ΓΕΚ ΤΕΡΝΑ και η Hard Rock International σηματοδότησαν την επίσημη έναρξη της συνεργασίας τους για την κατασκευή και...




ypodomes.com





*Hard Rock International Commences Partnership with GEK TERNA Group to Create a Luxury Resort and Casino in the Heart of the Athens Riviera
The renowned brands kicked off the partnership with a special event in Athens, the home of the luxury resort, casino and entertainment venue set to open in 2026*






Hard Rock International Commences Partnership with GEK TERNA Group to Create a Luxury Resort and Casino in the Heart of the Athens Riviera







news.hardrock.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hard Rock International reveals Athens IR plans*

*Hard Rock International has released plans for its new integrated casino resort in Greece’s Athens Riviera after confirming its partnership with GEK Terna Group.*




> The 5-Star luxury resort, which is scheduled to open in 2026, will be known as Hard Rock Hotel & Casino Athens after the group replaced Mohegan Gaming and Entertainment on the project.
> Hard Rock will now develop the project, with a 200-metre-high tower as its centrepiece, that was initially rejected in early 2020.
> 
> “We are thrilled to announce the partnership with GEK Terna Group and further expand Hard Rock’s reach across the globe in the great city of Athens,” said Jim Allen, Hard Rock International’s chairman. “This development will bring over 3,000 jobs to the people of Greece and we look forward to bring our unique brand of entertainment to provide an unparalleled experience for guests of all ages.”











Hard Rock International reveals Athens IR plans


Hard Rock has released plans for its new casino resort in Greece’s Athens Riviera after confirming its partnership with GEK Terna Group.




igamingbusiness.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Astir Marina Redevelopment/ Aeter Architects*
*Upgrading and modernization of the Astir Marina in Vouliagmeni
Landscape Design: Neiheiser Argyros
Project manager: Hill International 
*
*Under construction*



































*Construction update: 
June 2022

















source: *








AETER ARCHITECTS (@aeter_architects) • Instagram photos and videos


1,847 Followers, 95 Following, 114 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from AETER ARCHITECTS (@aeter_architects)




instagram.com













AETER Architects | Architectural Design and Ideas | Kallithea, Greece


AETER ARCHITECTS is a leading architectural practice that has been in evolving its design and ideas since 1984.




www.aeter.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hive Athens / Tombazis & Associates Architects
Complete refurbishment of existing office building. 
Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize 
Stadiou and Omirou street, central Athens
Developer: Grivalia
Under construction* 





Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com



































Grivalia







www.grivalia.com





*Construction update: 28/06/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum


































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*AEK F.C. OPAP Arena / Aspa Design, Athanasios Kiratsous
Nea Filadelfeia, Athens*
*Developer: Dikefalos S.A.
Project Manager: Dimand S.A
Under construction*






AEK F.C. Stadium – ASPA







aspadesign.gr




















OPAP Arena - Dimand


Κάνοντάς το πραγματικότητα. Αναγεννώντας το ομαδικό πνεύμα. H DIMAND ανέλαβε τη διαχείριση της ανάπτυξης του νέου γηπέδου ποδοσφαίρου της ΑΕΚ. Η εγκατάσταση έχει χωρητικότητα 32.500 θεατών και πληρεί τα πρότυπα των γηπέδων κατηγορίας 4 FIFA/UEFA ELITE. Θα περιλαμβάνει Μουσείο Προσφυγικού...




dimand.gr





*Constuction update: June 2022





















































*








[ΦΩΤΟ – VIDEO] Νέο γήπεδο ΑΕΚ: εγκαίνια το Σεπτέμβριο για την OPAP Arena


0 shares Share Tweet LinkedIn Ολοκληρώνεται το νέο γήπεδο της ΑΕΚ στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια με τα εγκαίνια της νέας υπερσύγχρονης OPAP Arena να πραγματοποιούνται άνευ απροόπτου το Σεπτέμβριο, με την έναρξη της νέας αγωνιστικής σεζόν. Αυτό ανέφερε μεταξύ άλλων ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της DIMAND, Δημήτρης...




ypodomes.com

































































AEK FC / ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ


AEK FC / ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ၊ Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια .နှစ်သက်သူ ၂၈၅,၅၆၀ ဦး · ၃၆,၅၅၂ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၃,၀၆၇ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Η επίσημη σελίδα της ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ / The official Facebook page of AEK FC




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Amadeus Office Building / Office 25 Architects *
*Complete renovation of the“International life” building in Kifisias avenue, Athens 
Developer: Brook Lane
Completed
*
*Photos: Pygmalion Karatzas




































































OFFICETWENTYFIVEARCHITECTS | Architecture Office


O25 is a Greek architectural practice based in Greece (Thessaloniki, Athens, Ierapetra Crete) in Germany (Dusseldorf) and in UK(London), operating within the fields of architecture, design and development.




o25.gr










Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*PwC Greece Headquarters / ASPA Design
Marousi, Athens
Developer: Dimand S.A
Budget: 50-55 million euros*
*Estimated completion: 2024
𝟮𝟮.𝟱𝟱𝟬 𝗺²


























The new Headquarters of Pricewaterhouse Greece was presented yesterday in Athens. The new office building designed by ASPA Design will be developed by Dimand in Marousi.







*



https://aspadesign.gr








Home - Dimand







dimand.gr





*images: *








Δημιουργώντας τους χώρους εργασίας του μέλλοντος - Τα νέα υπερσύγχρονα γραφεία για την PwC | LiFO


Με συνεργάτη την DIMAND, η PwC δημιουργεί έναν καινοτόμο χώρο εργασίας, με επίκεντρο τη βιωσιμότητα και τον άνθρωπο, εισάγοντας μια νέα, αυθεντική, διαδραστική εμπειρία εργασίας.




www.lifo.gr




*video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Reflection House / MplusM Architects*
*Pivate House in Politeia, Athens*
*Completed
Landscape design: Helli Pangalou 
Photos: Erieta Attali*





Reflection House | mplusm







www.mplusm.gr














> Quite expectantly, from this strongly sloped plot perched on the mountain side, this house would have impressive views towards the city. What was not foreseen was how this view would shape the house itself. How that is we would allow its design to be influenced by this view, instead of parachuting a well proportioned, autonomous building/object that benefited from a good view. It is with this in mind, that we proposed an “elevated platform” on the ground floor –upon it a large balcony, plants, the living room, the dining room, the kitchen and the pool are to be found. The platform forms the base of sight and only the two side walls insulating the neighbors, frame the view -however, the distance between them is such that they tend to hide in the limits of peripheral vision: In the sixteen meters span no column interrupts this view and only an unfolding of the glass facade shapes the interior space. This platform defines quite literally at its shadow the rest of the house, with the bedrooms below, offered access to the garden and one additional storey bellow, all ancillary functions.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Minion mixed use building/ ASPA-KST*

*Entry at the architectural competition for the redevelopment of the former Minion department store in central Athens.*
*Developer: Dimand SA



http://www.aspa-kst.com/projects/minion/


*


















> *MINION*
> 
> The proposal consists of three distinct uses, offices, residences, and commercial, facilitated by three different entrances and exits for visitors, residents, and workers respectively. The central entrance of the store is placed on Patision and Satovriandou streets, on the one hand, to receive the large flows from the surrounding streets, sidewalks, and the Metro and on the other hand to “revive” the original look of the Mignon ground floor. At the same time, two secondary entrances are formed on Dorou and Veranzerou streets, which disperse the movements to the upper levels through a green atrium which is also the “heart” of the complex (“green heart”).

















































































ASPA-KST (@aspa.kst) • Instagram photos and videos


637 Followers, 593 Following, 192 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from ASPA-KST (@aspa.kst)




instagram.com







http://www.aspa-kst.com/



A few months ago Aspa Design, that have recently merged with their London based collaborators KST, participated in the architectural competition that was held by Dimand for the redesign of the abandoned Minion department store in Athens. I find their proposal rather mediocre and uninspired for the regeneration of a landmark building such as the Minion.
So far there is no official announcement by Dimand for the winner of the competition but in a recent interview the director of Bennetts Associates revealed that they got the job.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*MIA Properties / Tousas Architects
Preliminary design: Omni View
Office building in Glyfada*
*Completed
Photos: George Sfakianakis*






Home


Portfolio and studio info




www.tousas.com




*





















































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Iliso Suites / block722
Location: Moschato, Athens, Greece
Type: Residential
Area: 3952 m²
Status: In progress
Year: 2023 
—
Master planning and architecture: Block722
Creative direction: Block722
Interior design: Block722
Architectural visualization: Block722*
*Client: Pafilia Property Developers *









Urban Building Design | Residential Architecture | Block722


Urban Building Design. A modern residential development that combines contemporary minimalism, refined urban living




www.block722.com












*Description:*


> The development comprises 56 apartments – including two- and three-bedroom units - spanning five floors. The penthouses feature specially designed skylights and double height living spaces with a mezzanine that highlights spatial generosity. An underground garage that reaches the level of pilotis caters to the residents’ parking needs. Meanwhile, the ground level apartments open to private, green gardens that help connect indoors and outdoors.
> This connection is also achieved through large, strategically placed openings throughout the building. Every apartment has its own terrace as part of the living area, while some also have one through the master bedroom. In all apartments, bedrooms are brightly illuminated through tall windows.
> 
> Exterior and interior are finely tuned to perfection, creating a coherent whole with a strong, single vision and identity. Two types of light coloured, handcrafted plasterwork (one smooth and one textured) on the crisp façade, are matched by clean lines and a strong grid created by the sequence of openings and terraces. The grey and off-white plaster is juxtaposed by the dark wood and metal framing on windows and balustrades adding further definition to the overall composition.
> Interiors are clean and minimalist, using light colour tones and natural-feel materials, such as wood. Careful detailing, such as bespoke cabinetry and the pronounced, tailor-made skirting boards made of the same tiles as the flooring, elevate the design, helping create seamless, effortlessly uncluttered spaces throughout.

































































ILISO SUITES | block722 | Archello







archello.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hive Athens / Tombazis & Associates Architects
Complete refurbishment of existing office building.
Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize
Stadiou and Omirou street, central Athens
Developer: Grivalia
Under construction
www.grivalia.com






Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com













Construction update, 26/07/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum


























*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Troias Residences / Gkotsis Serafimidou Architects
Residential complex in Kifisia, Athens*
*Under construction
Estimated completion: April 2023*






Troias Residences







www.troias-residences.gr










Kifisia housing complex | gasap







www.gasap.gr













Berios Projects


Presentation of Berios project portfolio.



www.berios.com




































































































































*Construction update: 28/06/2022*








Gkotsis Serafimidou Architecture Practice


Gkotsis Serafimidou Architecture Practice၊ Athens, Greece .နှစ်သက်သူ ၂,၁၈၈ ဦး · ၅ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . gkotsis serafimidou architects www.gasap.gr




www.facebook.com













*Video Presentation*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Neoma Hotel / Dimitris Thomopoulos Architects*
*Philopappos Hill, Athens*
*Completed - Just opened*





έργα / projects — Dimitris Thomopoulos


έργα / projects




dthomopoulos.com




*















































































*










*











































*






Neoma Hotel – Neoma Hotel







neomahotel.com







https://www.booking.com/hotel/gr/neoma.el


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*STOP SA Piraeus Warehouse / R.C. Tech Architects*
*Agios Dionysios, Piraeus*
*Under construction*












































*Description:*


> This is a mixed-use scheme in a part of Piraeus that has been traditionally defined by its industrial character. The main body of the building houses a warehouse, a manufacturing facility, office spaces and a residence. The building has a steel frame and it is cladded for the most part with fireproof panels. Large openings are on the southern and western elevations, where the office and production areas are housed. Those are protected from sunlight by horizontal ribbon-like louvers that wrap around, from south to west at a distance from the façade, forming protected balconies in-between. On the rooftop plateau sits a rectangular monolithic volume that frames the sea view to the south.


*Construction update
















*










*

























*






STOP SA Piraeus Warehouse — R|C|TECH


This is a mixed-use building in a part of Piraeus that has been traditionally defined by its industrial character. The main body of the building houses a textile manufacturing facility with warehouse and office spaces. The building is protected from sunlight by horizontal ribbon-like louvers that wr




www.rctech.gr













R.C. TECH


R.C. TECH, Athens, Greece. 3,525 likes. R.C.TECH - Architecture Construction & Technology.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Edmos (Jan 26, 2016)

Piraeus tower 07/30








by me


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Greece Is Building a New $8 Billion Mega-City by the Sea. Get a First Look Here.
Set along the Athenian Riviera, the "Ellinikon" will be the largest sustainably built urban regeneration project in Europe’s history. *
*By Michelle Gross 








*


> Being built to the tune of $8.2 billion (€8 billion) in private investments, the exact timing for completion remains fluid, but the city of the future will eventually offer luxury hotels and internationally acclaimed restaurants, as well as Europe’s largest retail district and a sprawling 1,500-acre coastal “smart park.”
> “The Ellinikon city reflects a new paradigm of living, working and enjoying life by the sea,” CEO of Greek real estate holding company LAMDA Development Odisseas Athanasiou exclusively told _Robb Report_.
> Set inside the largest of three airport hangars, the Experience Center is now providing a glimpse into what’s to come at the Ellinikon via a series of virtual exhibitions.
> 
> “Located in a hangar designated as a Modern Monument by the Greek Ministry of Culture, the Ellinikon Experience Center heralds a new era for the future prosperity and innovation of Greece,” Athanasiou said. “It is the best way to experience the project right now, globally, that will change the way people think about smart urban development, sustainable retail, recreation, travel experiences and coastal living for years to come.”











Greece Is Building a New $8 Billion Mega-City by the Sea. Get a First Look Here.


Set along the Athenian Riviera, the “Ellinikon” will be the largest sustainably built urban regeneration project in Europe’s history.




robbreport.com









































*Photos of the Ellinikon Experience Center*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Syntagma Square Revamp / Dimitris Manikas- Dora Papadimitriou
The lower section of Syntagma Square was expanded by taking two traffic lanes and redesigned by the same architects that did the main square renovation back in 2004. It is expected to be fully completed by mid August.*
*Under construction*
*City of Athens*















































































Οι πρώτες εικόνες από την ανάπλαση στην πλατεία Συντάγματος


Στην τελική ευθεία η ανάπλαση της κάτω πλευράς της πλατείας Συντάγματος – Είναι ήδη προσβάσιμη στο κοινό.




www.kathimerini.gr













Σχεδόν έτοιμη η πλατεία Συντάγματος -Η νέα της όψη με πέργκολες, παγκάκια, led [εικόνες] - iefimerida.gr


Στην τελική ευθεία βρίσκεται το έργο της ανάπλασης της κάτω πλευράς της πλατείας Συντάγματος από τον Δήμο Αθηναίων.




www.iefimerida.gr


































































Σχεδόν έτοιμη η πλατεία Συντάγματος - Εικόνες από τη νέα μορφή της | LiFO


Η κάτω πλατεία και ο πεζόδρομος της Ερμού συνδέονται με την κυρίως σώμα της άνω πλατείας




www.lifo.gr


----------



## glksc (Sep 5, 2021)

How sad that Athens is being disfigured by such ugly, tacky and distasteful constructions.

Athens deserves much more.

The contradiction is that it is the cradle of the beautiful classical architecture, and now it is filled with horrible constructions.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*A beautiful Thursday night in Syngrou Avenue, Athens. The new under construction wing of Grand Hyatt Hotel is designed by 3XN Architects, who I really appreciate their work and I am glad for their first project being realised in Athens. They have already completed the impressive Hotel Niko, in Agios Nikolaos in Crete, while one more is under construction in the same city.
Hines is the developer of the three hotel projects in Athens and Crete and Diarchon S.A the local architect. Upon completion Grand Hyatt Hotel will become the second largest hotel in the city, right after the nearby Intercontinental Hotel.
All photos by Systema Magicum
4/08/2022*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Private Residence in Porto Rafti / Office 25 Architects
Completed
Photos: Pygmalion Karatzas
Description:*


> OFFICETWENTYFIVEARCHITECTS designed a private residence in the area of Porto Rafti, which is located close to Athens. The concept of the building consists of three volumes of different sizes. Two of them lie on the top of one another forming the residence, and the third forms a shelter on the exterior area and unites the building with the landscape design. The design follows the clean lines of the plot, with a respect to the surrounding area.
> The residence has three levels, the basement, ground floor and first floor. The ground floor is organized in two zones. The common uses, consisting the living area, kitchen and dining area, are designed with the logic of an open plan. They are followed by the second zone, which hosts the private areas of the residences, three bedrooms with private bathrooms. On the first floor lies the master bedroom with all its amenities, a big-size bathroom with a jacuzzi, and a separated office space. This floor has a view to the garden and the swimming pool area, elements of a high-end landscape design.








OFFICETWENTYFIVEARCHITECTS | PRIVATE RESIDENCE IN PORTO RAFTI







o25.gr




















































































































































*photos:*








GR_O25 Porto Rafti Residence | photography







www.pygmalionkaratzas.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athmon Residences / A&M Architects*
*Residential complex in Marousi, Athens
Developer: Grammikos Group*
*Under construction *








Residential Complex in Marousi


Following Jade Residences development in the southern suburbs of Athens, Grammikos Group re-commissioned A&M to deliver its new upscale residential complex of 3 buildings, this time in the northern suburbs of Athens and the area ...



www.am-architects.gr




































































































Athmon - Grammikos Group







www.grammikos.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The permit has been issued for the Riviera Tower, the tallest building in Greece, to be erected at the Ellinikon by Lamda Development 







*



> *Lamda Development* announces that the building permit for the Riviera Tower has been issued, thus marking the commencement of construction work on the emblematic Tower at the Coastal Front of the Ellinikon.
> 
> 
> The building permit for the tallest building in Greece (200m) was a particularly complex process, as a large number of special approvals was required (such as from the Civil Aviation Authority, the Central Council of Architecture, the Hellenic Fire Service Headquarters etc) and needed more than 1,900 designs.
> ...
















The permit has been issued for the Riviera Tower, the tallest building in Greece, to be erected at the Ellinikon by Lamda Development - The Ellinikon







theellinikon.com.gr

















































































The Ellinikon Marina Tower


Your Home. Your Green Beacon. Your Oasis.




theellinikonmarinatower.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*New Athens Archaeological Museum: The architectural competition has been announced*
*The Museum will be integrated into the historically emblematic area of Plato's Academy and the actual building will be constructed with state-of-the-art energy saving methods*



> The architectural competition for the construction of the new, state-of-the-art Athens Archaeological Museum has been announced by “Anaplasi Athinas SA” (Regeneration of Athens SA).
> 
> The Museum will be integrated into the historical environment of the Plato’s Academy area and with connections to the neighboring areas and public spaces, while the building will be constructed with state-of-the-art energy saving methods and will be accessible to all citizens. The application of the principles of the building’s bioclimatic design, combined with the targeted addition of greenery to the surrounding area, will contribute to further strengthening the environmental upgrade of the area.
> 
> ...











New Athens Archaeological Museum: The architectural competition has been announced - Οικονομικός Ταχυδρόμος - ot.gr


The Museum will be integrated into the historically emblematic are of Plato's Academy and the actual building will be constructed with state-of-the-art energy saving methods




www.ot.gr













*View of the archaeological site of Plato's Academy in Athens*
*image:*








Landmarks: Plato’s Academy & Aristotle’s Lyceum - Greece Is







www.greece-is.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Rock House / Efi Drakopoulou
Restoration - redesign of a 50's house in Petralona, Athens
Completed
Description:*


> When taking a stroll in Ano Petralona, the locals say one cannot miss the breeze that comes down from Philopappou Hill, whose foot is teeming with history, from Asyrmatos, – the set of “A Neighbourhood named the Dream”, a slum built by the families who sought refuge after the Asia Minor Disaster – to the Hill of the Cistern (or Hollow), whose caves, as urban legend has it, have numerous murder stories to tell.Stone is prevalent in the area, hence the name Petralona meaning stone threshing floors, and it is still visible despite the sheer urban reconstruction that has been ongoing since the 1950s. In fact, many of the houses around the hill were built partly within the rock itself and serve as an iconic landmark.
> 
> The owners of such a house in the Hill of the Cistern, 45m and boasting a terrace, decided to carve the stone, and interior architect Efi Drakopoulou was assigned the task of its renovation in a way that preserves the character and the elements of its original form. All that in a neighbourhood that is slowly but surely incorporating the surrounding bohemian atmosphere of Petralona, partly thanks to the small bars and artists’ hangouts that frugally spring round the hill.
> 
> ...








rock house petralona


Carving the rock of the Cistern to restore a house from the 50s, by interior architect Efi Drakopoulou. When taking a stroll in Ano Petralona, the locals say one cannot miss the breeze that comes down from Philopappou Hill, whose foot is teeming with history, from Asyrmatos, – the set of “A...




dedesign.gr




*
























































*



























*--------------------------------------------------------










Housing Block at Cpt. Chrona / Molior Architects*
*Location: Ellinoroson, Athens *
*Under construction





































Construction update:








*






Molior Architects - Architectural Office | Home Page


Molior Architects is an Architectural Office based in N. Psyhiko, Athens, Gr, providing high level design & construction services.




moliorarchitects.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Rafina Hills / Moustroufis Architects
Residence in Rafina
Completed*





Rafina Hills – Moustroufis Architects







moustroufis.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*V by Estia / Omniview Design*
*Residential building in Voula, Athens*
*Developer: Estia Development
On going*









V by Estia — Omniview Design


V by Estia is a residential project by Omniview, located at the beautiful southern suburbs of Athens, close to the sea. The location was an inspirational starting point for the development of the design concept, which revolved around naval design of the early 20th century.




www.omniview.com













V by ESTIA - Estia Developments


The V by ESTIA, an impressive architectural state of the art stands out for ESTIA DEVELOPMENT’s vision for Voula District. V by ESTIA, with its contemporary luxury offers beautiful living spaces. An independent three level maisonette with pool and private garden, four open space apartments in...




www.estiadevelopments.com















> The project is located at the beautiful southern *suburbs* of *Athens*, close to the sea. The location was an inspirational starting point for the development of the design concept, which revolved around *naval design* of the early 20th century.
> On the exterior, the visual narrative is expressed through the *curved edges* of the massing, combined with the *use of wood *on the balconies. In order to enforce the sense of openness, we carefully developed a *structural solution* where there is *no apparent structural beam* separating the interior from the exterior, without compromising the structural integrity of the building.
> The design language is also apparent on the *interior*, which was* inspired by the art-deco* interiors of *shipping lines* in the *‘30s*. Those references are apparent in the geometry of *custom made furniture*, lighting and *finishing details*. The *clean cut design* is complemented by the use of *wood* and *marble* in light tones, which is a timeless combination in *luxury naval design*.




















































































*video:*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Asklipiou & Solomou** Residential building / Omniview Design
Voula, Athens
Developer: South Buildings*
*Under construction*








Asklipiou & Solomou Str. — Omniview Design


The project is a high-end residential development, designed by Omniview, in the area of Glyfada, Athens. The plot is adjacent to the famous golf course in the area.




www.omniview.com




















































































































South Buildings







www.southbuildings.com













South Buildings


South Buildings၊ Piraeus, Greece .နှစ်သက်သူ ၇ ဦး . We build your dreams.H South Buildings είναι μία εταιρία που φτιάχτηκε με σκοπό τη δημιουργία σύγχρονων κτιρίων για ένα μοντέρνο τρόπο ζωής.




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*M Shop, Cafe & Lounge / TAF Architecture*
*Megaron Athens Concert Hall 
Architectural development / Interior Design / Lighting *
*Completed
Photos: Liberta Photography*








M Shop & M Cafe at Megaron Athens Concert Hall - TAF | The Architectural Firm


Megaron Athens Concert Hall has been a pillar of arts and culture for Athens. During the last decades, the organisation has been hosting some of the greatest musical and artistic pieces with great sincerity and respect. The subtle character of Megaron is depicted on the building which, while...




www.tafarchitecture.gr












*Description:*


> Megaron Athens Concert Hall has been a pillar of arts and culture for Athens. During the last decades, the organisation has been hosting some of the greatest musical and artistic pieces with great sincerity and respect.
> The subtle character of Megaron is depicted on the building which, while having a distinct and unique personality, acts as a background for art, giving the spotlight to culture rather than itself.
> 
> Following that direction, the M Shop and M Cafe design is inspired by the Megaron building and the characteristic vertical axes of its facade, also depicted on the logo. The vertical panels act as the infrastructure upon which the products are displayed.The concept of the design is built upon the strong horizontal axis of the building, evidently depicted on the marble floor.
> ...





















































































https://www.megaron.gr/en/



https://www.youtube.com/user/AthensConcertHall








*History of the Megaron Athens Concert Hall Building

















Photos from the construction, 1980 -1986*


https://www.megaron.gr/en/the-building/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The D. Daskalopoulos Arts Building / Fiore Architects*
*Athens College, Psychiko Campus, Athens
Educational center and exhibition space
Estimated completion: 2025*

*A design proposal by FIORE Architects has been chosen for “The D.Daskalopoulos Arts Building” within the premises of Athens College – Psychiko Campus. The complex includes an educational center, an exhibition area, an amphitheater, an underground parking facility as well as an outdoor space. It will be funded by Dimitris Daskalopoulos, Athens College alumnus.

The FIORE Architects team consists of Florian Liakos, Alexios Visvinis, Irene Marcantonatou, Angeliki Dimitroulopoulou, and Ioannis Petropoulos (in collaboration with Sotiria Smirnaiou).
Their design proposal was awarded a prize (2nd) at the Open Architectural Ideas Competition.*
Assignment of Study - The D. Daskalopoulos Arts Building 












"D. Daskaolopoulos" | fiorearchitects







www.fiorearchitects.com



















Home - The D. Daskalopoulos Arts Building


FIORE ARCHITECTS was selected by Organizing Authority to undertake the design of “The D.Daskalopoulos Arts Building”, within the premises of Athens College – Psychiko Campus. Relevant Press Release here



artsbuilding.gr














*Concept:*


> Our main thought for the "D. Daskalopoulos Arts Building" was for it to embody a multi-level learning framework for Arts and Science, activating the role of Architecture as an experiential learning factor. Seeking a way to reinterpret the landscape, rather than intervene in it, an architectural solution was designed that would ensure the harmonious integration of the Arts Building into its physical and conceptual environment. To this end, emphasis was also given on the environmental footprint of the building, with a careful bioclimatic study for its energy performance, accompanying the design and aiming to create a prototype sustainable building.
> 
> Adopting the reinterpretation of the landscape, the proposed solution is developed in two gestures, that of the planted slab as a natural continuation of the existing landscape, and that of the elongated structure, as a mediating zone between the natural and the artificial space. Complemented by the materiality of the construction morphologically, this decision of placing the structure is such way, allows a smooth transition from the natural to the built environment. The building volume is reduced and the structures that arise are attributed as common spaces to the entire community of the Athens College.
> Overall, we attempted a contemporary design approach to the idea of an educational center dedicated to the Arts, which obliged the connection to an exhibition space. On the first level, the educational center is placed at ground level at the base of the composition, under the planted slab, favoring the functionality of an architectural system dedicated to education. The planted slab of the “art garden” is divided into sections and allows the natural landscape to penetrate through the structure creating internal atriums, which function as relaxation areas of the educational center. It is an educational institution that eschews the conventional concept of building structure and favors interaction and the recycling of ideas and practices. From this first level arises the second level of the elongated structure that houses the exhibition space and the Arts Library and is directly connected, functionally and perceptually, on the one hand to the “art garden” and on the other to the neighboring sports facilities.
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office complex / Divercity Architects*
*Marousi, Athens
Participation in the architectural competition for the Grid Office Complex, organized by Noval Property. *










The Garden Office Complex — Divercity Architects


A high end architecture under an Athenian pristine blue sky, with spaces flowing into open air terraces and courtyards dedicated to formal and informal work and meeting. Each building is carefully positioned to benefit from the luscious forest view and the light. The forest which is preserved...




www.divercityarchitects.com





*So far we have seen three interesting proposals by A&M Architects in collaboration with AETER Architects, PILA Studio and Tsolakis Architects. There is no official announcement about the winning scheme in the competition but there was a recent article in the Greek press for the project naming Foster + Partners as the most possible architects of the winning design.** 
*








Μαρούσι: Mπαράζ επενδύσεων άνω των €300 εκατ. σε νέα, «πράσινα» γραφεία (pics)


Prodea ΑΕΕΑΠ, Dimand, Noval Property ΑΕΕΑΠ, Brook Lane Capital, Trastor AEEAΠ, Dromeus Capital, Hellenic Properties, μεταξύ των επενδυτών του Αμαρουσίου - Το μεγαλύτερο project αφορά το «The Grid», προϋπολογισμού άνω των 100 εκατ. ευρώ, που ξεκινά το 2023, πιθανότατα σε σχέδια της Foster + Partners




www.newmoney.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Residence L / Aristides Dallas Architecture Studio*
*Residence in Kifissia, Athens*
*Status: Permit*





Residence L – Aristides Dallas Architects







aristidesdallas.gr












*Description:*


> The basic design principle behind this conceptual approach is the slicing of a volume, through its perforation and its unstrained internal and external appearance. Boundary defining and sculptural like elements contributes to this weightless and unstrained impression. In this strict boundary of a sixteen by sixteen square, a grid is laid out, where the void and the solid define three levels of inhabitance. A rotated ‘L’ shaped concrete block is defined and lifted above ground in an almost lightless way, contradicting the basic principles of a concrete block.
> 
> The illusion of a “pilotis” is created only to host the uninterrupted living spaces in the absence of supporting walls, where indoor and outdoor spaces are fused into a single entity complementing each other. The courtyard and pool lose their boundaries as they “flood’ into the interior. The same strict space grid is applied on all levels as well as the alternation of indoor, outdoor and semi-outdoor spaces. Entire blocks are being “cut out” of the grids, to connect and open the spaces to the above.
> 
> ...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Project 39 / TAF The Architectural Firm*
*Residential Building in Pangkrati, Athens*
*On going
Developer: Taousanis Development Construction *









Residential Building in Pagkrati - TAF | The Architectural Firm


undefined




www.tafarchitecture.gr










Project 39 - Taousanis Development & Constructions







taousanis.gr















































































































TAF The Architectural Firm


TAF The Architectural Firm, Афины. Отметки "Нравится": 924 · Посетил 1 человек. TAF is an Athens based studio that undertakes all aspects of architectural creation, from concept to construction.




www.facebook.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Spolia / AREA – Architecture Research Athens *
*Transformation of the Hellenic Foundation of Culture Garden
Psychico, Athens
Landscape Design
Architects*:
*AREA (Architecture Research Athens)
Styliani Daouti, Giorgos Mitroulias, Michaeljohn Raftopoulos
Anastasis Papadakis, Iason Anastassiou
Argyro Harbi (architecture student)
Completed
Photos: Vassilis Makris*






AREA







areaoffice.gr










• AREA – Architecture Research Athens • Vassilis K. Makris







www.vassilismakris.com










Home | Hellenic Foundation for Culture







hfc-worldwide.org




*







*


> For years, the garden of the Hellenic Foundation for Culture remained neglected: a series of disconnected outdoor spaces and ad-hoc extensions surrounding the emblematic 1930’s Prodromos Bodosakis Residence. The goal of our design was to connect all existing buildings to each other and simultaneously create an outdoor space for the Foundation to hold public events. Four new gardens with plants from the Mediterranean countryside enrich the existing flora: a garden of grasses, a wooded area, an orchard, and a meadow. A continuous hardscape of warm-colored concrete pavers connects the existing buildings and the gardens, creating numerous sitting areas to pause and take in the sounds, sights, and fragrances of the lushly planted grounds. The creases along the path, created by the change in angle of the pavers, correspond to the fragmentary nature of the various elements newly bound together: monuments, trees, and ruins.
> 
> The original peristyle, opposite the main building of the complex, was partially demolished during a previous phase of construction, and a number of its columns have been salvaged from the site and reused. As material artifacts rather than symbols, they are placed horizontally: whole or divided, single or in clusters. Sometimes they are rhythmically repeated along a path; at other times they provide seating beneath the shade of a tree. Cut transversally, the columns manifest a core of reinforced concrete. The anachronistic combination of their Ionian style and concrete constitution reminds us of the nationalist narratives that architecture served during the interwar period. By cutting and repositioning the columns, we attempt to appropriate these architectural fragments in a way that is relevant again today. Respectively, verbal excerpts from the work of 20th-century Greek poets are carved into marble pavers and scattered across the paving pattern, to be glimpsed as one traverses the grounds. These playful interventions take on the Foundation’s current mission to translate the works of Greek literature into foreign languages and its contribution in shaping contemporary Greek culture.



















*














































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Syngrou Office Office Complex / Bennetts Associates & Divercity Architects*
*Andrea Syngrou Avenue, Athens
Soon to be fully Completed
Developer: Dimand S.A, Prodea Investments, EBRD
General Contractor*: *Ballian Techniki
Landscape Design: H. Pangalou & Associates 
LEED Consultant: D-Carbon 
Lighting Designer: Lighting Architecture Studio *
*Photography: Erieta Attali*











> Construction will be completed soon for a landmark commercial scheme in central Athens by Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects. Designed for leading, award-winning Greek developer Dimand, the 15,600sqm (GBA) new build scheme creates a workplace of the highest quality with class-leading sustainability credentials, and lush new courtyard garden.
> The scheme occupies a prominent corner site on Leoforos Syngrou, a major avenue linking the city centre and the seafront, and will consolidate a major new commercial and cultural destination.
> 
> Contemporary reinterpretation of traditional design themes and use of local materials are intended to help bed the scheme in as identifiably Athenian. A pair of eight storey buildings are clad in vertical white marble louvres at carefully crafted angles to capture the unique Athenian light and create a choreography of vistas and views to the city, the mountains, and the Acropolis. Sculpting of the roofline above the lower building draws the eye from Syngrou Avenue towards the main entrance on Lagoumitzi street. At street level, a colonnade or ‘stoa’ provides the same signposting together with a new avenue of trees that soften and shade the context. A ‘peristyle’ marks the shared entrance and affords views to a new garden that draws reference from traditional Greek courtyard houses.
> ...











Syngrou Avenue Office Buildings — Divercity Architects


Construction will be completed soon for a landmark commercial scheme in central Athens by Bennetts Associates and Divercity Architects. Designed for leading, award-winning Greek developer Dimand, the 15,600sqm (GBA) new build scheme creates a workplace of the highest quality with class-leading...




www.divercityarchitects.com





*















*











*
















*











Syggrou Office Complex - Dimand


Construction of two 8-storey buildings on a plot of 4,7 hectares, acquired by Dimand. The Syggrou Office Complex, a new high-sustainability building project, covers a total area of 31,220 sq.m. (GBA), meeting strict environmental standards and having the largest possible open green space. The...




dimand.gr










Syggrou Office Complex / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates


Our first project in Athens is a new landmark scheme set in the heart of the city with views to the Acropolis.




www.bennettsassociates.com





*Video: June 2022*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Grid / Foster+Partners
Office Complex in Marousi, Athens
Local architect: YAP Architects
Developer: Noval Property with Brook Lane Capital
















*









NOVAL Property on LinkedIn: #novalproperty #repurposegrowth #realestatedevelopment…


New landmark…on the way. Noval Property and Brook Lane Capital are developing an environmentally-friendly and human-centric landmark office campus in the…




www.linkedin.com










Αρχική - Noval Property







noval-property.com





*Noval Property has chosen Foster+Partners' design for the development of the new office building in Athens and released the first renderings of the proposal. Pretty uninspired, outdated and boring design with the only exception being the exterior staircase. Definitely inferior to the proposals of the Greek firms who participated in the closed architectural competition and have already been published here in previous posts. 

Personal favourite proposal: AM Architects with AETER Architects

























*






OFFICE PARK IN NORTH ATHENS - The A&M Architects







am-architects.com






*Second favourite: PILA Studio*
































Maroussi Office Campus | PILA







pila.studio





*Third favourite: Divercity Architects*




































 The Garden Office Complex — Divercity Architects


A high end architecture under an Athenian pristine blue sky, with spaces flowing into open air terraces and courtyards dedicated to formal and informal work and meeting. Each building is carefully positioned to benefit from the luscious forest view and the light. The forest which is preserved...




www.divercityarchitects.com





*Fourth favourite proposal: Tsolakis Architects

























*









MIXED-USE BUILDING IN MAROUSSI - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


Design of a new mixed-use building complex with a total surface of 26,845 sq.m. in Maroussi of Attica, consisting of business offices and stores.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park / SASAKI*
*Landscape Architecture
Location: Ellinikon, Athens, Greece
Local architect: Doxiadis+
Sustainability Consulting & Lighting Design: Atelier Ten*
*Park Architecture: AREA*
*Size: 600 acres
Targeting LEED Sites Gold and BREEAM 
Developer: Lamda Development 
The Ellinikon Project*
*Status: In progress
Awards: American Society of Landscape Architects, Colorado Chapter, President’s Award of Excellence—Analysis & Planning category 
Boston Society of Landscape Architects, Honor Award – Analysis & Planning*

*








Project Description:*


> The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park is poised to become one of the most significant public spaces in Athens—an ambitious goal for a city celebrated for its iconic architecture and urban design. This park, however, is special. It will set a new standard for ecological restoration and will model a cutting-edge approach for the design, programming, and funding of future public parks across the world.
> 
> The design embraces the site’s abundant cultural heritage while establishing a 21st century ethos and identity for Athens that will resonate for the next 1,000 years. Once complete, the park will become the social heart of Athens and will provide novel experiences for visitors in a city that does not have a public park at this scale.
> 
> ...











The Ellinikon Metropolitan Park


Transforming obsolete infrastructure into a restorative and resilient landscape that will become Europe’s largest coastal park




www.sasaki.com





*
















*









*







*









*

















































*








*







*









*







*








*

































*








*







*








*







*








*















*

















*







*
















Sasaki


Sasaki is an interdisciplinary architecture, planning, landscape, and design firm with offices in Boston, Denver, New York, and Shanghai.




www.sasaki.com













Atelier Ten – Environmental Design Consultants + Engineers


We are environmental design consultants, finding ways for buildings to tread more lightly on the planet. We’re also building services engineers, we know our way around all the elements that bring structures to life, from pipes to ducts to wires.




www.atelierten.com










Home page2 new - doxiadis+ architecture and landscape







doxiadisplus.com










The Ellinikon


A breakthrough vision is coming to life. Discover the highlights of the Ellinikon, the Metropolitan Park and the Prototype City.




theellinikon.com.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Metro Line 3 Extension to Piraeus *
*Piraeus
Maniatika, Piraeus and Dimotiko Theatro stations 
Under construction *
*Developer: Attiko Metro S.A.
Construction update: 17/09/2022


































*




































*source:*








Λιμάνι - αεροδρόμιο σε 55 λεπτά: Παραδίδονται τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου οι τρεις σταθμοί του μετρό στον Πειραιά | LiFO


Η κίνηση στο μετρό αναμένεται να αυξηθεί κατά 132.000 πολίτες ημερησίως.




www.lifo.gr













Μετρό: Τελευταίες εργασίες στους σταθμούς Μανιάτικα, Πειραιάς και Δημοτικό Θέατρο - Πότε θα ολοκληρωθούν


Εντός Σεπτεμβρίου αναμένεται να τελειώσουν οι εργασίες στους τρεις νέους σταθμούς του μετρό στον Πειραιά, στις στάσεις «Μανιάτικα», «Πειραιάς» και




www.newsit.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*One&Only Aesthesis / k-studio, AUDO, A6 Architects, ASPA Design
One& Only Resort of 127 keys in Glyfada, Athens
Interior Design: Muza Lab
Lighting Desing: Eleftheria Deko & Associates
Landscape: Greenways
Developer: Grivalia Hospitality
Development Manager: Dimand S.A*
*Under construction*






Grivalia - Asteria Glyfadas


A 278.000 m2 plot of land of the historic complex “Asteria Glyfadas” with 2.2 km of coastal line, in the heart of the Athens Riviera and 20 minutes’ drive from Athens center, will accommodate the first city beach resort in Greece, operated by one of the top hotel brands in the world.



grivaliahospitality.com










Luxury Resort in Athens | One&Only Aesthesis


Situated in 21-hectares of exclusive beachfront estate in Southern Athens, One&Only Aesthesis is our new Grecian escape, currently under development. Explore more!




www.oneandonlyresorts.com













One & Only Aesthesis - Dimand


DIMAND has been appointed as the Development Manager for the redevelopment project of the Asteria Complex in Glyfada which was the first organized bathing and tourist complex in post war Athens. Paying homage to the glory that this coastal area represented during the 50s and 60s and following...




dimand.gr
















































































* 
One&Only: The new luxury hideaway on the Athens Riviera
With the One&Only Aesthesis, one of the most luxurious hotels in the world joins the fabulous Athens Riviera. Despite its private beachfront location, the new opening is just a stone's throw from millennia-old culture and vibrant city life. A must for the bucket list! *









One&Only: Das neue Luxus-Hideaway an der Riviera Athens


Strand, Kultur, Luxus: Mit dem One&Only Aesthesis reiht sich eines der wohl luxuriösesten Hotels der Welt an die fabelhafte Riviera Athens.




www.falstaff-travel.com





*Construction update: September 2022*
*Video:*





*Construction images from the video






































































































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Amalias Avenue Office Building / A&M Architects*
*Plaka**, Athens
Developer: Zoia*
*Under construction*





ZOIA AMALIAS AVE OFFICE BUILDING - The A&M Architects







am-architects.com





























































































> Following ZOIA’s invitation to submit a design proposal in a closed competition between well-known Greek firms, A&M was selected to carry the radical renovation of a 4-storey office building on Vasilissis Amalias Avenue in the heart of Athens. With the aim of incorporating a contemporary face to a building that communicates with the Historical Center of the city along with all the surrounding archaeological monuments, a new façade was designed to coexist harmoniously with the location’s rich history and its surrounding historical elements. Originally constructed in 1977, the property consists of 4 stories and 2 basement levels and rooftop with a panoramic view to the city.
> 
> With A&M’s proposal focusing on the development of the building envelope, the characteristics of the new façade emphasize on preserving the transparency to ensure the panoramic view to the neighboring historic center, the Olympian Zeus pillars and the national park. To filter natural lighting and protect the building from strong sunlight, a second skin using the proportions of the “golden ratio”, explicitly created to embrace the communication with the ancient monuments of the area while honoring the memory of the original architectural language of the 70’s.
> 
> ...

































































Office Complex in the heart of Athens by A&M ARCHITECTS


Following ZOIA’s invitation to submit a design proposal in a closed competition between well-known Greek firms, A&M was selected to carry the radical renovat...




architizer.com





* A&M ARCHITECTS Create Contemporary Workplace Destination in the Historical Center of Athens *








A&M ARCHITECTS Create Contemporary Workplace Destination in the Historical Center of Athens - Architizer Journal


Athens, Greece




architizer.com




*
Construction update: 28/09/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*EYDAP Headquarters / XZA Architects
1st price in architectural competition for the new headquarters of the Athens Water Supply and Sewerage Company
Galatsi, Athens
























































*









XZA architects


XZA architects၊ Athens, Greece .နှစ်သက်သူ ၃,၃၄၀ ဦး · ၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၁၀ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Γραφείο Αρχιτεκτονικών μελετών




www.facebook.com






> The proposal that emerged winner was evaluated by the Commission as structured and comprehensive, with an analytical technical report at all levels, from the historical and theoretical approach to the urban planning, architectural and environmental treatment.
> 
> The design proposal highlights the character of the water and utilizes its transparency and purity, reflecting the basic corporate principles and values of EYDAP. It integrates the building harmoniously into the urban environment and creates a dialogical relationship with the city and its inhabitants.
> 
> ...











EYDAP presents its newly designed premises in Galatsi


The Athens Water Supply and Sewerage Company announced the winner of the construction competition.



ered.gr




*
*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Glyfada Golf Residences** / ISV Architects
Glyfada, Athens*
*Completed



















































































































*









ISV


ISV. နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၈၄,၂၁၀ ဦး · ၈ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည်. ISV Architects is a firm based in Greece with a branch in London, that specializes in the design and construction of buildings of various...




www.facebook.com













Apartment building in Glyfada - ISV Architects







www.isv.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Aloof Houses / Klab Architecture
Voula, Athens
Completed*
*Photography: Panagiotis Voumvakis



















































































































*










Aloof Houses: Η ολοκαίνουργια πολυκατοικία στη Βούλα με τα διαμερίσματα που μοιάζουν με μικρές μονοκατοικίες - iefimerida.gr


Η αθηναϊκή πολυκατοικία είναι η ταυτότητα της πόλης μας και ενδεχομένως το μεγαλύτερο σύγχρονο αρχιτεκτονικό επίτευγμα.




www.iefimerida.gr













Klabarchitects (@klabarchitects) • Instagram photos and videos


4,087 Followers, 194 Following, 259 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Klabarchitects (@klabarchitects)




www.instagram.com










klab







www.klabarchitects.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The Social Kolonaki Athens Hotel / OOAK Architects
Conversion of an old office building to a Radisson Individuals Hotel
Kolonaki, Athens
Under construction*





Architecture | OOAK architects


Award winning Greek-Swedish Architecture office. OOAK architects sensitively approach each project in the context of its own conditions and needs.




www.ooakarchitects.com





















*Construction update: 5 - 6/10/2022
Photos: Systema Magicum




































------------------*








*Hive Athens / Tombazis & Associates Architects
Complete refurbishment of existing office building. 
Architectural competition by invitation, 1st prize 
Stadiou and Omirou street, central Athens
Developer: Grivalia
Under construction*





Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com










Grivalia







www.grivalia.com





*Construction update:
6/10/ 2022 Photos: Systema Magicum



































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Roche Diagnostics Hellas / Aris Architects & Planners
Refurbishment of an office building in Marousi, Athens*
*Completed*





ARIS GROUP | Architects & Consulting Engineers - HOME


ARIS GROUP, Architects & Consulting Engineers




www.arishellas.com










































































































Ριζική ανακατασκευή κτιρίου γραφείων με ενεργειακά και βιοκλιματικά κριτήρια - ktirio.gr


Το έργο περιλαμβάνει την πλήρη ανακατασκευή των κεντρικών γραφείων της εταιρείας Roche Hellas S.A., την υλοποίηση εσωτερικών διαρρυθμίσεων, την ολική αλλαγή όψεων και τη λειτουργική ενοποίηση των χώρων μέσω διάνοιξης εσωτερικών αιθρίων. Παράλληλα προβλέφθηκε, βάσει των προδιαγραφών της Roche, η...




ktirio.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office Building/ Deda Architects*
*Refurbishment of a 60's office building
Omonoia, Athens*
*Reaching completion
Photos: Systema Magicum 
Sunday 9/10/2022











































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Metro Line 3 Extension to Piraeus **
Maniatika, Piraeus and Dimotiko Theatro stations 
Developer: Attiko Metro S.A.* 
*Completed - Inaugurated today






























































































































*









Μέσα στον σταθμό Μετρό του Δημοτικού Θεατρού –Ωδή στο νερό, όλα μπλε | LiFO


Ξετυλίγεται η ιστορία του νερού




www.lifo.gr













Μετρό: Μέσα στον εντυπωσιακό μπλε σταθμό «Δημοτικό Θέατρο», από τους ωραιότερους στην Αττική -Κόκκινος ο «Περαιάς» - iefimerida.gr


Από τις δύο το μεσημέρι οι Πειραιώτες, οι εργαζόμενοι, οι επισκέπτες στην πόλη και οι τουρίστες από και προς το λιμάνι, θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να προσεγγίσουν ή να φύγουν από τον προορισμό τους με το Μετρό!




www.iefimerida.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Athens Conservatoire / TPA - Thumio Papayiannis & Associates Architects
Completion and modernization of the Athens Conservatoire, originally designed by Ioannis Despotopoulos.
Completed























































































































































*









Μια ξενάγηση στο ανακαινισμένο Ωδείο Αθηνών | LiFO


Μετά από πολλά χρόνια εγκατάλειψης, το ιστορικό κτίριο παίρνει τη μορφή που του αρμόζει. Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες του.




www.lifo.gr


























































*iMEdD’s International Journalism Week was the first event that took place in the new premises of the Athens Conservatoire. A not to be missed concert by Ben Frost is following shortly!*








iMEdD


iMEdD, Athens, Greece. 6,460 likes · 43 talking about this · 269 were here. Mη κερδοσκοπικός Οργανισμός προαγωγής και ενίσχυσης της διαφάνειας, της εγκυρότητας και της ανεξαρτησίας στη δημοσιογραφία




www.facebook.com






















Ωδείο Αθηνών: Μια πρώτη ξενάγηση στο μέλλον ενός ιστορικού κτιρίου της Αθήνας


Ο «μισοκοιμισμένος γίγαντας» της Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου αποπερατώνεται και παίρνει την μορφή που του αρμόζει. Το «Κ» ξεναγείται στο μέλλον του ιστορικού κτιρίου της Αθήνας που θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί κανονικά τον Σεπτέμβριο.




www.kathimerini.gr





*The building of the Athens Conservatoire is considered as one of the most important examples of Greek Modernism. The building was part of a large scale cultural scheme that was never realised, the so called Athens Cultural Center commissioned in 1959 to the renowned Greek architect Ioannis Despotopoulos, who studied in Bauhaus school under Walter Gropius. The construction of the Conservatoire begun in 1969 and stopped in 1976, due to a lack of funding leaving the majority of the underground wing unfinished till recently. The underground wing hosted the National Museum of Contemporary Art for almost a decade and also the Documenta 14 in 2017. Adjacent to the building there is the archaeological site of the Lyceum of Aristotle, the Byzantine Museum and the War Museum. *









GET TO KNOW THE ATHENS CONSERVATOIRE - ΩΔΕΙΟΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ


The "Athens Conservatoire" is the oldest educational institution for the performing arts in modern Greece, founded as a non-profit organization in 1871.




www.athensconservatoire.gr










TPA - Thymio Papayannis & Associates Inc. » Activities







www.tpa.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*SiXT Customer Service Unit / Lowfat Architecture + interiors
Athens International Airport
Completed - 2022
Photos: Panagiotis Voumvakis*








SiXT Customer Service Unit - lowfat architecture + interiors


Lowfat designed the new customer service unit for SiXT rent a car services, located at the Athens International Airport. Within the company’s branding guidelines, we transformed a prefabricated modular unit into a welcoming environment and functional workspace, introducing creative elements like...




lowfat.gr





























































































Νέο κατάστημα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών εταιρείας SiXT στον Διεθνή Αερολιμένα Αθηνών - ktirio.gr


H lowfat architecture + interiors σχεδίασε και υλοποίησε τον νέο οικίσκο εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της εταιρείας SiXT rent a car services, που βρίσκεται στο Διεθνή Αερολιμένα Αθηνών. Ακολουθώντας το λεξιλόγιο της εταιρικής ταυτότητας της εταιρίας, ο σχεδιασμός του οικίσκου μετατρέπει μια...




www.ktirio.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Private Residence / Concept Studio
Chaidari, Athens
Completed*
*photos: George Fakaros*





Papanastasiou | Concept Studio







www.conceptstudio.gr




*






























































































































*









Concept Studio


Concept Studio, Γλυφάδα. 554 likes · 1 talking about this. CONCEPT STUDIO architecture+construction




www.facebook.com




*

*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Astir Marina Redevelopment / AETER Architects
Vouliagmeni, Athens
Landscape Architects: Neiheiser Argyros*
*Under construction*








AETER Architects | Architectural Design and Ideas | Kallithea, Greece


AETER ARCHITECTS is a leading architectural practice that has been in evolving its design and ideas since 1984.




www.aeter.gr










Astir Marina | Astir







astir.gr





*














































Construction update: October 2022
video:*




*screenshots:















































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Carved Prism / Petras Architecture*
*Residential Building
Agia Paraskevi, Athens
Developer: Livewise*
*Completed*

























CARVED PRISM — PETRĀS Architecture | Tsampikos Petras







petras-architecture.com

































https://www.livewise.gr/en/residences/a3/



*-------------








The Wave / Tsolakis Architects*
*Syngrou Avenue, Koukaki, Athens
Under construction
Developer: Prodea Investments
Estimated completion, end of 2022
LEED Gold Certification*








OFFICE BUILDING ON SYNGROU AVENUE - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


First prize in a closed architectural competition for the redevelopment of a 7-story office building on Syngrou Avenue in Athens.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr




*The under development Wave will be KPMG Greece new HQ's in Athens as it was announced recently. *
*A new video of the project was also released.






screenshots

























































































*


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*NZC Workplace / Bennetts Associates
Net Zero Carbon building in Marousi, Athens
3,000 sqm*












> A Net-Zero-Carbon Pioneer for Greece – one of, if not the, first Net Zero Carbon building in the country using our unique skillset to help meet the target. Our proposal creates a commanding presence with an efficient and contemporary workplace that will help attract the best tenants and speaks of our client’s reputation as a leading developer.
> A memorable entrance space to delight users and visitors alike by playing with dynamic angles, sharp light and lush planting.
> 
> ‘The Veil’
> An architectural screen shields the building within from solar gain as part of the very low operational energy solution and a maximised PV array should make the building largely self-sufficient.








NZC Workplace, Athens / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates


Our vision for a Net Zero Carbon building which transfers our unique skillset to help meet the target.




www.bennettsassociates.com




*












































------







*

*A New-Generation HQ / Bennetts Associates
Office building in Marousi, Athens*
*9,500 sqm *






New-Generation HQ, Athens / Workplace / Projects / Bennetts Associates


Our vision for a landmark workplace set in the heart of Athens.




www.bennettsassociates.com


----------



## ariskop (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately client (DIMAND with long-term leasing to PWC) has chosen another proposal (from ASPA architects) for the second plot mentioned above (*A New-Generation HQ / Bennetts Associates*)


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I prefer the architectural design that was chosen, mainly for the slightly unusual curved shape that stands out from the usual office buildings we find in the area. You could call it quite bold by Athenian standards and it also creates an interesting dialogue with the curves of the giant roof of Santiago Calatrava's Olympic Stadium, even if only at a skyline level. While I like the concept of the Bennetts Associates proposal and acknowledging the particularly early stage of design seen in the renderings, I don't think it would stand out just by having this parasol. I really love their design for the Zero Carbon Office building and hope they had better luck with that.

Οn the other hand, Aspa, a rather small and mediocre architectural firm without any distinctions and presence in the local architectural scene until recently, through their constant collaboration with Dimand Development, have become an important firm involved in many projects, although admittedly still lacking in terms of design, creativity, consistence and innovation. Their design for the redevelopment of Minion is a great example of that.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Transported through history: Greek mosaic floor graces new subway station*


> ATHENS, Nov 2 (Reuters) - In a domed passageway outside Athens, crowds study display panels and look down though glass beneath their feet at a mosaic floor from a 4th century BC house surrounded by ceramics and other domestic objects.They're not visitors to a museum, however, but passengers on a new subway line that links Piraeus, the sea port that serves the capital, with its airport.The mini-exhibition of artefacts, which also features original parts and copies of an ancient irrigation system of wells and cisterns, is embedded in the structure of the terminus at Piraeus, which was inaugurated last month.
> 
> Subway builder Attiko Metro worked closely with archaeologists to create it, and the trove represents a highlight of thousands of artefacts found during the line's construction."We are giving the passenger a small taste of an everyday moment in an (ancient) Piraeus house," said archaeologist Stella Chryssoulaki.
> With so much history lying beneath the soil, building underground subway lines in Greece - the first was inaugurated in central Athens in 2000 - has always been a delicate issue.
> ...











*Household objects of an ancient Greek house are seen at an exhibition inside Piraeus subway station, near Athens








A conservator works around found antiquities, inside a workshop in Piraeus near Athens, Greece 








People look at an exhibition inside Piraeus subway station, near Athens 
video at the link below*








Transported through history: Greek mosaic floor graces new subway station


In a domed passageway outside Athens, crowds study display panels and look down though glass beneath their feet at a mosaic floor from a 4th century BC house surrounded by ceramics and other domestic objects.




www.reuters.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*The World’s Largest Coastal Park Will Feature Stunning Architecture From Kengo Kuma and Fosters + Partners*
*The Ellinikon in Athens, Greece, will be Europe’s largest urban regeneration project, turning derelict land three times the size of Monaco into a new public park, business district, residential community, and more*































> On paper, the sprawling 1,532-acre Ellinikon promises to be Europe’s largest urban regeneration project. By 2025, when phase one of three is scheduled for completion, it will stitch an all-new public park (dubbed The Ellinikon Park) the size of Monaco into a new business district, residential community, and coastal attraction. And all of it will be done with the implementation of the most advanced smart infrastructure available for a sustainable future. If this seems like a daunting task, it is. That’s why the developers brought to the table masterminds Kengo Kuma, Fosters + Partners, Aedas, and Sasaki, whose collective experience radiates throughout the project.
> 
> “My family lived in the adjacent suburbs of the former airport,” says Antoinette Nassopoulos-Erickson, an architect, urban designer, and senior partner at Fosters + Partners. “When the airport closed down, everybody had eyes on it for a long time to see what might become of it. The possibilities seemed endless.” Nassopoulos-Erickson’s team was instrumental in designing a defining anchor for the project: the 656-foot-tall Riviera Tower. Set to be Greece’s tallest building, the residential tower will feature a striking verdant facade. “Everything in architecture is a response to the culture of the place. Riviera Tower is no different, which is why we chose to have the towers mimic the extensive green public realm of the new park.”
> 
> Located along the coastline and providing tenants uninterrupted views of the sea, the slim structure is set to achieve a LEED Gold rating, as it will save 35% more energy than a conventional building of a similar size. “With Riviera Tower, there’s a constant dialogue between the inside and outside world,” says Nassopoulos-Erickson. “Consider the private balconies on each floor. They are shaded overhangs, which both tether the building to the environment while also helping to cool the internal spaces as well. Biophilic architecture has been around for centuries for this very reason.”


































The World’s Largest Coastal Park Will Feature Stunning Architecture From Kengo Kuma and Fosters + Partners


The Ellinikon in Athens, Greece, will be Europe’s largest urban regeneration project, turning derelict land three times the size of Monaco into a new public park, business district, residential community, and more




www-architecturaldigest-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Fresh and probably one of the most beautiful videos ever made for Athens!*





















Athens. The city is the museum


Explore with audio walks




athens.withgoogle.com












*New tourism campaign turns the spotlight on Athens*


> The Ministry of Tourism and the Athens municipal authority have joined forces with Google in a new online initiative that shines the spotlight on lesser-known attractions in the Greek capital.
> 
> “Athens: The City is the Museum” is available at athens.withgoogle.com and presents users with a map indicating a series of walks and stops showcasing the city’s street art, music, food and architecture, as well as enticing them to explore neighborhoods off the beaten the path. The campaign also seeks to underscore Athens’ attractiveness as an all-year destination.
> 
> ...











New tourism campaign turns the spotlight on Athens | eKathimerini.com


The Ministry of Tourism and the Athens municipal authority have joined forces with Google in a new online initiative that shines the spotlight on lesser-known attractions in the Greek capital.




www.ekathimerini.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*EYDAP Headquarters / XZA Architects*
* 1st price in architectural competition for the new headquarters of the Athens Water Supply and Sewerage Company, Galatsi, Athens *
*Complete presentation of the winning proposal*
















































































































































xza-architects – Theoni Xanthi | Gerasimos Zakynthinos | Thodoris Androulakis











1ο βραβείο αρχιτεκτονικού διαγωνισμού ιδεών για την ανέγερση νέου βιοκλιματικού κτιριακού συγκροτήματος της ΕΥΔΑΠ - ktirio.gr


Νέο Κτίριο Διοίκησης της ΕΥΔΑΠ και διαμόρφωση περιβάλλοντος χώρου του συγκροτήματος στο Γαλάτσι Ολοκληρώθηκε ο αρχιτεκτονικός διαγωνισμός ιδεών με στόχο την ανέγερση νέου σύγχρονου βιοκλιματικού κτιριακού συγκροτήματος που θα στεγάσει τις διοικητικές υπηρεσίες της ΕΥΔΑΠ, με την ανάδειξη στην...




ktirio.gr


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Office Building / Athens Cteative
Central Athens
Under construction*
*Developer: Intrakat





Athens Creative - HOME







www.athenscreative.gr




Construction update: 16-11-2022
Photos: Systema Magicum


























------------








Nyx Esperia Hotel / Tsolakis Architects*
*Stadiou street, Central Athens
Under construction*
*Developer: Fattal Group*

























ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ "ΕΣΠΕΡΙΑ" ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ - TSOLAKIS ARCHITECTS


Πρώτο βραβείο σε κλειστό αρχιτεκτονικό διαγωνισμό με πρόσκληση για τον ανασχεδιασμό του ξενοδοχείου 5 * "Εσπέρια" στο ιστορικό κέντρο της Αθήνας.




www.tsolakisarchitects.gr




*Construction update: 11-11-2022
Photos: Systema Magicum *


























_*----*_*------------*








*Office Building / Tombazis & Associates Architects *
*Stadiou street, Central Athens
Under construction*
*Developer: Grivalia






Office building refurbishment - TOMBAZIS & ASSOCIATES ARCHITECTS







www.tombazis.com





Construction update: 11-11-2022
Photos: Systema Magicum

























*


----------

